# The Official League of Legends Thread       - - - - Part 13



## Tazmo (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

EG WON LOL.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

That game was basically "who can throw harder"


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

Ace, you said ''Twitch has a skill shot?''

It's not really a skill shot but you can dodge his ult auto attacks because they don't lock on to a target, they hit where the person was when it fired.


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

e.g. naturally outscaled s.k.
and froggen is really good
and blue ez sucks


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

yay eg won! happy days!

and a new thread!

yaaay

\o/

also i am happy any time blue ez loses

so triple the happiness!


yaaay


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

sjokz so pretty


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

gambit is good
but for some reason their russian aura turns me into bored mode
fuck that


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

GMB to throw?


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't regret being wrong.  I regret having even watched that game.  Xin didn't bring anything, as expected.  If Thresh could have actually landed a worth while hook, things might have been different.  Ultimately, giving up that ace and then that baron, and not having enough hard cc to peel for Ez and Ahri cost them.


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

how i imagine vae's desktop after he describes it on skype





how it really is


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

> I regret having even watched that game.



For once we agree:sanji


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> If Thresh could have actually landed a worth while hook, things might have been different.



wat                .


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> wat                .



The only one he consistently hooked was Leona.  Never got TF or Twitch.  He had to flash in to drop his box several times.  It was awful.

I'm leaning towards Gambit.  Ashe initiate is so strong, Varus is junk.  LD doesn't have an initiate.  No tank.  Nothing.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

it's adorable, that's what it is


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

LD destroyed GMB.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

I feel like I'm watching Solo Q.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

First one is almost how it looks, Ace.

Also, any suggestions on good Skyrim mods? Gonna play it again.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

Alternate will win.  Quinn is garbage of course, but Elise and Shen are too strong.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

i wouldn't say she's a garbage champ. sure, she isn't a great one, but she's not garbage


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

nude skyrim mod


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

*Sigh* Wrong again.

Sk will win.  Ryze, Varus, and Skarner are worthless.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Alternate will win.  *Quinn is garbage of course*, but Elise and Shen are too strong.



How are you even gold? She's a great duelist and assassin.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How are you even gold? She's a great duelist and assassin.



Also super mobile, making her an ideal split push champ.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 7, 2013)

I didn't watch any of EU games. How did Fnatic do with their new line up?

Quick Edit: Though everyone has different opinions on certain champions, calling them trash without any reasoning is a bit too far. I can say Mordekaiser is a terrible champion or Leona sucks compared to other supports. But they're not. They have their own strengths and weaknesses. It does not make them trash. I've won with the worst comps and the lowest win rate champions but it's *because of the skill* people possess in playing those champions.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I didn't watch any of EU games. How did Fnatic do with their new line up?



They won. I skipped the game but they won it says.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

NIP's got this.  Nasus is worthless.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

come on EG, i believe in you


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> NIP's got this.  *Nasus is worthless.*



Why are you still so ignorant, no matter what we say?

You're like a child who won't be convinced he's wrong, my god, it's seriously making me want to hit you in the face.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

now now vae, calm down

and eg are losing. i guess that takes away one of the happiness points i had early

which still leaves me at +2!

yaaay

\o/


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2013)

Caitlyn goes 0/3 against Draven in lane then gives up and decides she's going to farm the fucking jungle for the rest of the game, sit in base, and never help defend towers or participate in teamfights.

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

apparently wesley didnt watch korea wreck china with nasus
and didn't watch blaze go on a shit stomp spree with nasus
until ozone banned it in the finals


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why are you still so ignorant, no matter what we say?
> 
> You're like a child who won't be convinced he's wrong, my god, it's seriously making me want to hit you in the face.


Just put him on ignore. He probably wants the attention.


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

oh wait what am i saying korea never played nasus vs china
but blaze did make it a must ban when ozone faced them


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 7, 2013)

How do you put someone on ignore? This is the first time someone actually annoyed me to a point where I have to ignore them now.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

i am now 3w 1l on lulu jungle

is there a general jungling guide anywhere?

like, knowing when to gank where?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2013)

Just a question Chausie, why would you play Lulu jungle?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i am now 3w 1l on lulu jungle
> 
> is there a general jungling guide anywhere?
> 
> like, knowing when to gank where?



I know that trick did it before. Here's the video 

[youtube]YRZ2yRRyc1g[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Just a question Chausie, why would you play Lulu jungle?



I don't know, Jiyeon. Maybe it's because I want to play Lulu jungle?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I know that trick did it before. Here's the video
> 
> [youtube]YRZ2yRRyc1g[/youtube]



ye i saw that a few days ago, but it seems that people aren't warding their lanes, whereas they did in the game i just had, right from the start. and he doesn't say much of general jungle things, which pertain to all junglers, not specifically lulu


----------



## Maerala (Jul 7, 2013)

Jingles too hard. I get frustrated when I'm coming in to gank and they see me 'cause wards.

Eve OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 7, 2013)

my mmr is fucked honestly

im winning 3-4 LP only <30 lp

i also lose about the same but still

this is supposed to happen when ur close to series

not when ur not even halfway there

and losing is supposed to reset it

how does MMR even work

god


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I know that trick did it before. Here's the video
> 
> [youtube]YRZ2yRRyc1g[/youtube]



LOL


that's someone acting like trick2g


not actually trick2g himself



And apparently he did it good enough to fool you


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah that was a trick parody


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> that's someone acting like trick2g
> ...



Oh luls. He sounded just like Trick. Damn. I should've looked at the name too. Hahah


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

I am oh so curious as to what playing at 0 ping would feel like...


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

Got matched up against 3 gold players in my Silver I promo series on EUW. 

Raped them all. 11-1 Lee Sin. 

Mothefucking blind Monk bitches.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> How do you put someone on ignore? This is the first time someone actually annoyed me to a point where I have to ignore them now.



>go to their profile
>"User Lists"
>"Add to ignore lists"


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >go to their profile
> >"User Lists"
> >"Add to ignore lists"



I just might do that myself if Jiyeon keeps asking me inane questions


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

I play with such fucking terrible people, but they are the ones who got me into League.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I don't know, Jiyeon. Maybe it's because I want to play Lulu jungle?



But, why?

Lulu jungle makes no sense.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 8, 2013)

Because if you jungle Lulu you can build Trinity Force and deal tons of damage.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But, why?
> 
> Lulu jungle makes no sense.



Why does it make no sense, Jiyeon?


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2013)

-In a series
-4v5
-our teemo top keeps rcing
-Our team dominates 4v5

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha 
nasus+taric+ez+yi is good shit


----------



## Shozan (Jul 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9aFMKxhdpzc[/YOUTUBE]

the Sejuani, the Vi and the Teemo tits!


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Reddit post by MegaZero warning aspiring LCS players about the money management and managers etc.

Seems like Marn took money and didn't even pay the players the minimum required.
Not surprising to me, he's always been a shady scumbag.


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2013)

I love nunu


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm about to play a ranked game with a Teemo on my team. I'm scared.



Vae said:


> Reddit post by MegaZero warning aspiring LCS players about the money management and managers etc.
> 
> Seems like Marn took money and didn't even pay the players the minimum required.
> Not surprising to me, he's always been a shady scumbag.



How do you not notice getting paid below your contract?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

He did know, and he stated he never wanted Marn as his manager but 1 player couldn't go against the entire team.

I don't feel sorry for them though, you should research the manager and a lot of people knew of Marn's shady past, including ClakeyD since he was in the competitive fighting scene.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2013)

yeah i saw that, shit sucks, hopefully they are able to get the money they are owed tho


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

So my friend apparently got raped by a chick when he was 14, lost his virginity to that.

Told me she had disgusting hygiene, you could smell her ass by standing next to her.

Turns out he went back for more after that because ''It's free sex''

What the actual fuck.
>Get raped
>Go back for more
>Who cares if she's disgusting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2013)

Shozan said:


> [YOUTUBE]9aFMKxhdpzc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the Sejuani, the Vi and the Teemo tits!



sej meh

teeto was gorgeous she was like a slightly hotter version of my ex

and wow

that vi cosplay



Vae said:


> So my friend apparently got raped by a chick when he was 14, lost his virginity to that.
> 
> Told me she had disgusting hygiene, you could smell her ass by standing next to her.
> 
> ...



one thing ive learned from my psychological discoveries of the world

is that u cant ever rly predict ppl


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 8, 2013)

So the Teemo fed (predictably) and it was a 3v5. No more ranked for me ever.

The sad part is I still managed to split push to their inhib towers in both top and bot lane. Probably could have split push to their nexus with one more meat distraction.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

WAD, that Teemo is Jessica Nigri.

Your ex was almost that hot?

Lucky man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2013)

well like

technically she was my online girlfriend (lol)

so never got to hit that

IRL relationships too terror


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Poor child, break up because internet relationships too hard?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2013)

yes

i mean if people can't ever sustain a superficial cyberbond

how the fuck can u fare with physical intimacy 

>mfw


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds logical, I guess.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 8, 2013)

dem        tits


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

So apparently, this Twitch was a smurf, 17-5 100 normal wins.

Seems to me like he's not exactly the greatest player anyway, blamed his lost lane on ''lolnexus making you guys camp me''

J4 ganked 2 times.

What a load of shit.


----------



## Santí (Jul 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> she was my online girlfriend (lol)



ldestfuckingryoma


----------



## Santí (Jul 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I know that trick did it before. Here's the video
> 
> [youtube]YRZ2yRRyc1g[/youtube]



What is this.

Who the fuck threw the yordle in my damn jungle of manliness.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Does Jayce beat Nasus top?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

how the fuck do people live in hot countries

it's like 25C here and i can barely stand it

this is bullshit, i moved to Ireland not the south of France


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

35 degrees here.

Fun : >


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

shit man.

i would die


----------



## Didi (Jul 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Does Jayce beat Nasus top?



ofc



Also yeay


Qualified for series again (took only one game after losing the last one, as hoped/expected)

Their top laner would be either kha or nasus so ofc I picked Riven
Ended up being Nasus
Shit all over him

killed him 5 times and zoned him the rest of the time, was like 70 cs up on him 
also I killed their jungle kha when he came to gank me



Riven shits on Kha and especially Nasus so damn hard, it's not even funny anymore. Just complete rape.


and then after the game Nasus went 'pls report bot'
LOL
(they also lost, but not as hard as he did)


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe he asked to report them because they had been flaming or something like that?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

if you're asked to report someone, ask why they need reporting


----------



## Didi (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe


but he should've said so then cuz they weren't flaming in all chat at least


and he left immediately in the after game screen so I couldn't ask

all in all I think he was just mad


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Just got a leave in ranked that I was supposed to win.

Mom stepped on my internet cable, unplugged it and it got ruined from that.

Had to find a new one and plug it in, fucking shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Apparently the team did end up winning anyway, but I got a leave instead of a win.

Fuck this gaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

not really the games fault you left. i mean, it's not your fault either, but you can't blame the game!


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

> WAD, that Teemo is Jessica Nigri.
> 
> Your ex was almost that hot?
> 
> Lucky man.



He lives in Miam-


> well like
> 
> technically she was my online girlfriend (lol)
> 
> ...



nvm son


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC2jyWGKfIg[/youtube]


hearing europeans rage is always funny


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

αce said:


> He lives in Miam-
> 
> 
> nvm son



She was apparently Swedish.

WAD showed me pic.


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

My point was that hot girls are not uncommon in Miami. It's pretty much hot girl central. California and Florida are like the two hot spots for women. California is probably better though since Florida has too many zombies.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

My standards for girls are really high.

Cause I live around Stockholm, where 90% of the chicks you see are hot.


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

mine are too
only the highest quality blow up dolls


----------



## Didi (Jul 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> My standards for girls are really high.
> 
> Cause I live around Stockholm, where 90% of the chicks you see are hot.



I can attest to this


Went to Stockholm this year


Hot damn


Especially in this one club we went to (Rose Club, do you know it Vae?), like fucking for real. I saw one 6. That was the lowest I saw in there, for the rest it was all goddamn unreal. So many gorgeous women.


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

HAHAHAH KREP, FROGGEN AND SNOOPEH GIVING REAPERED NIGHTMARES

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTPL9F24OLI[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

Also, obligatory doublelift wank

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB6fLrUw7Hs[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> I can attest to this
> 
> 
> Went to Stockholm this year
> ...



Yeah I know about it.

One of the nicer clubs.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

αce said:


> Also, obligatory doublelift wank
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB6fLrUw7Hs[/youtube]



That's Garimto, he's a fucking beast.


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

krepo's ass is huge


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2013)

Should I build LW or BT first after Manamune on Kha'Zix?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Does Jayce beat Nasus top?



Like, Everyone shits on Nasus top.

He's a horrible laner.


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

uh
boots, brutalizer, manamune and last whisper
then q people's faces off


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2013)

Shit, meant to write LW or BC, not BT 

Sunfire cape is viable on Kha'Zix right?


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

also fucking madlife

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7VL_RklTTg[/youtube]



this thread is just going to turn into me video spamming


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

αce said:


> krepo's ass is huge



there is nothing wrong with a nice, big arse

much preferred to small flat ones


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

i would know chausie
im black
my sister teases me because of my ass


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2013)

Fucking madlife


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

if it's any consolation, i got teased at school because of mine in my early teens

people are meanies


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

I got complimented because of my butt.

Girls dig my ass


----------



## Maerala (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been telling Ace that while Flame is attractive the lack of dat booty is off putting. His body is like an ironing board.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

But you love skinny white boys.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

you can be skinny and have a nice bottom!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 8, 2013)

Gold I for the...3rd time I think?  I'm feeling pretty confident I can keep that way.

Some advice to anyone playing the game; it's advantageous to attack first.  Doesn't matter what you are.  If you're the first to hit, the enemy will be weaker than if they'd hit you first.  If you cast your spells first, they'll be off cd before their's will be.  Don't be afraid to act aggressively.  Just be wary of whether or not your team can follow up and what kind of counter attack you can expect in return.

I've mained Leona for over 200 games and I can say I've faced every adc/support combination.  And I gotta say, the biggest issue I've ever had is adcs being afraid to get hit lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Biggest issue I have with Leona players are 2 different sorts of players.

The most annoying one is the Leona that sits in the back and does nothing, no pressure or anything, only goes in if the enemy goes in first. Pussy Leona.

Second one is the overly aggressive Leona who goes in on anything and everything no matter what and expects the ADC to follow.

So many bad Leona players who play her anyway, it gets on my nerves.


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

number 1 rule to playing leona
always go in


----------



## Wesley (Jul 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Biggest issue I have with Leona players are 2 different sorts of players.
> 
> The most annoying one is the Leona that sits in the back and does nothing, no pressure or anything, only goes in if the enemy goes in first. Pussy Leona.
> 
> ...



Problem with Leona is if you go in, you're probably not coming back out.  Unless you can hit the opponent so hard that they'll be running scared.  If you try to harass, you can't possibly win any trade because you're left wide open for being shot in the back.

What's more, some adcs are just really poor at following up.  And if you're lane is decisively weaker than the opposition's, you can't do anything other than help your teammate run away.

I absolutely hate it when my partner tries to harass the opponent, gets his face shot off, goes back to fountain, and doesn't buy a single healing pot.  Now, I've noticed that Leona heals up pretty darn fast on her own with a couple healing beads, but I'm not going to be the one the opponent is going to zero in on when a move is made.  If my partner adc is low on health, we can't win.

And guess what?  Iron Solari Leona is on sale and I'm 35 RP short.  How terrible is that?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

iron solari leona is on sale?

i have been waiting for this moment


----------



## Wesley (Jul 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> iron solari leona is on sale?
> 
> i have been waiting for this moment



487 RP starting tomorrow.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Like, Everyone shits on Nasus top.
> 
> He's a horrible laner.



Not really. He loses to lane bullies. He just has a weak early laning phase.

He can win against Jayce, as long you start rejuv bead and health pots and dodge his e - q. Then you can heal up all of his poke.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2013)

nasus does well a lot more than people think

and if ur trying to take his tower and his jungler comes and he withers u and ults

u ded son

u ded


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

that happened to me once
i was playing against nasus and was wrecking him by like 20 cs
got greedy, was hitting tower as a melee
he withers me and lee comes and with his cripple on his e i just ded







alos @jiyeon

i usually just go

brutalizer
manamune
black cleaver
last whisper

everything after that is situational
if im getting rekt by ap damage i'll probably just get a maw and a g.a.
if im confident that i can live through a fight then probably bloodthister


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> nasus does well a lot more than people think
> 
> and if ur trying to take his tower and his jungler comes and he withers u and ults
> 
> ...



Which is exactly why I froze the lane 75% and only took his tower after I slapped him around enough to force him b.


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

wtf WAD, how do you get a girl almost looking like Jessica fuckin Nigri.

*Jessica*


*Fuckin*


*Nigri*


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh wow, Creaton broke his hand so he can't play for a while.

Well that sucks, Creaton carried Alternate a lot.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

'cause wads a cutie, that's how!


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

this is kind of random but my top 10 favourite league pro's

1. ambition/khazixtion
2. doublelift/triplelift/quadralift/pentalift
3. jiji/lp
4. cpt jack sparrow
5. weixiao a.k.a. the man who dodges blitzhooks under 500 gravity, with 700 ping, 10 fps for training
6. shy
7. flame
8. imp
9. misaya/evelynns lover
10. pray



honourable mention to alex ich for being such a nice guy


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

feels like im missing someone i love dearly


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Where is Madlife


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

he's like number 12 after insec


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

Where is qtpie


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

qtpie actually annoys me ever since that stupid donger thing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> wtf WAD, how do you get a girl almost looking like Jessica fuckin Nigri.



because in this world in order to get women

u dont need looks

u dont need smarts

u dont need money

u dont need kindness

the only thing

that u need

is mother fucking #swag


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

αce said:


> honourable mention to alex ich for being such a nice guy




ye!

just saw this



he seems sweet, so does she. must be stressful for him at the moment, travelling to Germany every weekend away from his newborn son, then putting up with all the responsibilities during the week in and around practice. seems very mature, i have a lot of respect for him


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Where is Smitevicious.


----------



## Santí (Jul 8, 2013)

αce said:


> number 1 rule to playing leona
> always go in



brb buying.


----------



## Didi (Jul 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Yeah I know about it.
> 
> One of the nicer clubs.



Yeah, was really nice, but drinks were bloody expensive.
Entrycost probably as well but I wouldn't know since we got let in for free. 



By crazy random happenstance 2 days earlier while going out we met the woman who was going to have her first day as manager there on that day, and had a fun night with her and a friend of hers, they showed us the city and some cool clubs (I don't know exactly what all of them were called, but the most exclusive one was something called SOAP I think, fucking porsches and ferraris were continuously stopping before it's red carpet entry and the drinks were like 10 times the normal prizes), and then invited us to come visit her on her aforementioned first night in Rose Club


And then we had an epic night where we felt like VIPs, could get in for free, skipped in line by the wardrobe and didn't have to pay for that, etc, and the club just looked so high class in general (also looked it up beforehand, apparently Tom Cruise and the likes have private parties there)



So yeah, Stockholm is fun, you're a lucky man to be living there Vae


----------



## Didi (Jul 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh wow, Creaton broke his hand so he can't play for a while.
> 
> Well that sucks, Creaton carried Alternate a lot.



awww goddammit



fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:
			
		

> Kill yourself. It's people like you ruining Miami.



>ruining Miami
>implying Miami wasn't already fully gone by the 80s

:timhardaway


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> >ruining Miami
> >implying Miami wasn't already fully gone by the 80s
> 
> :timhardaway



SWAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Shozan (Jul 8, 2013)

wich champion have the most base damage @ level 1?


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> >ruining Miami
> >implying Miami wasn't already fully gone by the 80s
> 
> :timhardaway



I hate Miami already. Swagfags make me hate it more.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 8, 2013)

sounds like ur smuckers tier jelly


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

If your "girlfriend" looked anything near Nigri fuck yeah I would be jelly.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

I got #swag too.


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

You got #^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Why you so mad at our #swag?

Sorry that you can't get #swag.


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice link.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

The reason you're not any higher than bronze is cause you lack #swag.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 8, 2013)

Shozan said:


> wich champion have the most base damage @ level 1?



i don't know actually. soraka does a lot with Q spam at level one? maybe her?


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> The reason you're not any higher than bronze is cause you lack #swag.



It's because my team always sucks in promo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Sure, that's exactly why.

Said every bronze player ever.


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

My thresh skills are undeniably fantasmic.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

I doubt it, since you're stuck in Bronze 3.


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

My teammates are shit. There are just some players you can't carry.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

HEY LETS ALL DO AN IN HOUSE 5v5 ON NA SOME DAY.

LETS SCHEDULE SOME DAY AND TIME.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> My teammates are shit. There are just some players you can't carry.



Some games can't be won, that's true.

But if you were actually good you wouldn't be in Bronze for longer than a week.

That's a fact, so deal with the fact that you're bad at the game.


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

You do not understand. Those games I can't do anything about is because my adc's are shit or some other lane gives someone 4 kills like a fizz or something. I once had a caitlyn as my adc and when we went in for a fight she netted away.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been in 800 elo.

I know exactly what I'm talking about.

Stop blaming others, you're simply shit.


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

I am not like Jiyeon. I also don't constantly play ranked. Especially since my internet is bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

''I am not like Jiyeon''

Yet all I see is you making excuses and blaming teammates for being Bronze.


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

I have admitted before to making mistakes. But I am sure when my teammates feed 4+ kills during laning phase most of the time it can't really be my fault all the time.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2013)

Best Janna NA.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

200 CS at 40 minutes.

lel.


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

to be fair that draven only had 200 cs because he was farming champions


----------



## αce (Jul 8, 2013)

if anyone cares translated ogn interviews


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

αce said:


> to be fair that draven only had 200 cs because he was farming champions



Jiyeon had 200 CS too, and he was playing farm master Kha'Zix.

Like pls.

Also, even if you're farming champs 200 at 40min is bad.


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2013)

Didn't Kha lose his farm powers in 3.8


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2013)

considering its bronze its not like you can expect master cs levels

full build didnt need to cs. kha should have had more

although the BotRK on Kha concerns me


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Draven wasn't full build though, no Zephyr.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 9, 2013)

he probably didnt know about zephyr and selling boots


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2013)

Why would Blade of the ruined king concern you?

It's viable on Kha'Zix.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

It's bad item on Kha'Zix, he doesn't need the active, the attack speed nor does he need the % damage.

What Kha'Zix needs is AD ratios, which is why you get BT.

BotRK is a bad item on Kha'Zix.


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

translation here


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 9, 2013)

Shozan said:


> wich champion have the most base damage @ level 1?



probably Riven or Kha Zix


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> probably Riven or Kha Zix



Lulu, actually.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why would Blade of the ruined king concern you?
> 
> It's viable on Kha'Zix.



Since when? o_o


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Since when? o_o



Since Bronze players knew anything about the game.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2013)

If you're not going for a crit build, is it better to go with the BotRK?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

What champs are you talking about in this case?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> What champs are you talking about in this case?



I suppose any that aren't Garen, Riven, Panetheon.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 9, 2013)

not really, since a lot of champs(khazix for instance) dont need the attack speed from it so its better to just get a BT for the raw damage


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I don't know about crit builds, but most champs that have good AD ratios usually don't want to get BotRK, not because of the autos, but because of the ability scalings.

Graves, for example, usually doesn't want to build BotRK because he wants straight AD scaling from IE, BT and so on.

Then ofcourse there's some champs that get BotRK just for small skirmishes, in which case it outshines BT since BT is a team fighting item.
But champs like Kha'Zix would never want BotRK, nor Jayce and other similar high AD scaling champs.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2013)

But if you buy IE you're pretty much obligated to buy Phantom Dancer, which has no attack damage.

So who wants to buy me some RP?  I'll have enough left for another skin which I'd gladly gift back to the one that does.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

IE is only something for ADCs, and an ADC without PD/SS is stupid anyway.

BT is still a better choice on AD scaling champs in top and mid, bar maybe Zed.

Instead of an IE there you get BC, and you replace PD with another item, perhaps a Hexdrinker or such.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I have admitted before to making mistakes. But I am sure when my teammates feed 4+ kills during laning phase most of the time it can't really be my fault all the time.



I've had mid losing his lane, bottom being 0-7, and I can still win those games. I've had major comebacks where every lane + jungle lost. It's mostly cause of team comps, enemy's mistakes, or just by playing safe. 

To be honest, the only time i feel a game can't be won is if EVERY lane lost along with jungler and losing every dragon and can't get a single turret and late game is not an option.

I forget there was a quote on reddit about "a game can easily be won because of your best player instead of loss because of your worst player" ... That's not the exact quote.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

That's actually a really good quote.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Some guy on reddit made a bunch of really nice team and champion wallpapers, I think I'll use some.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Some guy on reddit made a bunch of really nice team and champion wallpapers, I think I'll use some.



They look pretty cool. I don't like the cloud 9 wallpaper as much as the others though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Personally I don't like the CLG wallpaper, the other ones are fine IMO.

I'm using the Bot Lane Destruction wallpaper on my right screen and the KT Rolster on the other one.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

He seems to have made another CLG wallpaper now though, 2nd one is way better than the first.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's some more advice; whomever gets the most jungle buffs at the start of the game wins.

I've taken to convincing my team to steal the opposing jungle buffs while giving one of ours to a lane.  This is huge.  It cripples their jungler.  It gives one the lanes a decisive level advantage since the exp you get from a golem or a lizard  is significantly more than you'd get from a minion wave.  And it just makes you so much more powerful that even if you aren't scoring kills, you can bully and zone people out with ease.

An adc with red buff and a level advantage is almost certain victory.  And since your team has kicked their jungler in the teeth, you have almost nothing to worry about from him.

No one in low elos wards their side of the map at the start of the game.  No one performs in an invade with the intention of stealing a buff.  They always look to getting first blood and think that will somehow win them the game when in reality a jungle buff and a level advantage is so much more powerful.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 9, 2013)

Found the quote:

"A team often loses a game because of their worst player, rather than win it because of their best player."



Your team is only as strong as your weakest link.

SO yeah. Often times teammates do badly in a game. You can't be stuck in a certain tier because of teammates all the time. Though I do admit, climbing is hard and takes some time. I for one kind of gave up climbing through Plat and I just want to chill by playing for fun or for improving some of my champs win rate. Duo que does suck though. Games are x10 harder when I duo que -_-

(VG ends up fucking my ranked games anyways).


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2013)

This last game my team lost all three inhibs and one Nexus tower.  We lost all 3 inhibs twice.  The opposing team had a Kayle and AP Yi obliterating our top lane before we could respond and that just left a gaping wound that snowballed from there.

We did eventually crack open their middle inhib, even taking out one of their Nexus towers, but for the last half of the game we were on the defense trying to keep our last turret alive.

Trist, AP Nid, Cho with a tank ap build, ap fid, and Leona.  Trist scored a penta and a quadra.  We had double their kills.  We aced them after they picked up baron, but we still couldn't leave base.  Eventually in one last brutal brawl right outside their base we wiped them out completely.  Mostly because of Tristana who was a Diamond 2 smurf.

Fiddle messed up nearly every single ult he had.  Worst part is he kept trying to flash in after missing and missed even more.  Nid kept trying to split push only to get shat on by Yi.  Cho was amazing landing nearly every rupture if the target was in range.  I guess my claim to fame is only dying 5 times and locking down the enemy team long enough for trist to mow them down.  Especially that Yi...


----------



## perman07 (Jul 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''I am not like Jiyeon''
> 
> Yet all I see is you making excuses and blaming teammates for being Bronze.


Know this is an old quote, but you talk about being bronze on that entire page as if it's equivalent of being a nazi or something. Do you have contempt for people who aren't skilled or something?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

No, I have a contempt for people who are bad and yet think they're good and don't belong in lower leagues, which is exactly where they belong.

If you're stuck in bronze for over a week, you deserve to be there and seeing them bitch and moan about their teammates every fucking day is getting old really fast.

EDIT: The reason why I talked about bronze only is because both Original Sin and Jiyeon, who I mentioned, are both bronze players who blame their teammates for being stuck there.


----------



## αce (Jul 9, 2013)

oh look
_another_ argument
fucks sake


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2013)

Any of you in bronze want to play some duo games?


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Found the quote:
> 
> *"A team often loses a game because of their worst player, rather than win it because of their best player."*
> 
> ...


So you can lose because your team is shit or a teammate specifically.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 9, 2013)

but if it happens again and again, it could be you who is the weak link


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

It doesn't happen over and over. Just in my promo. I fail a promo, win a game then go to promo again.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2013)

Sin whats your ign again? 
Maybe I can help you out.


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

Hakumen1


...


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2013)

What role is your best?


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

all around.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2013)

Well whenever you are down to play, send me an invite.


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Awww yeah his kit looks like fun.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)

dat       ass


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Man he's so fucking OP just from reading his kit.

RIOT PLS.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 9, 2013)

reset on his reposition is cool, need to see how his ult works more though


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

[youtube]ONSEwFKGeGw[/youtube]

Best mod of all time.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> [youtube]ONSEwFKGeGw[/youtube]
> 
> Best mod of all time.



That Fizz at the end


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 9, 2013)

gotdamn at that passive. If it works with crits....


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

I think they are going to give him less base damage or a timer on the passive.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think they are going to give him less base damage or a timer on the passive.



You're right, just read the second shot does reduced damage, but still procs stuff like red buff and lifesteal twice.


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessica fuckin Nigri.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2013)

Reminds me of Blade (the new champ)


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2013)

Gonna buy dat fucker as soon as he comes out.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Gonna buy dat fucker as soon as he comes out.



Then fail at him completely and blame your team?


----------



## αce (Jul 9, 2013)

even if i didn't like it im obligated to play the black champion


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2013)

Just smh @ you Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

LOLOLOLOL

Just had the most hilarious ranked game with WAD, enemy took Nunu jungle but maxed blood boil so every time he ice blasts it didn't even slow me, worst ganks EUW and best flashes/ults.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Then fail at him completely and blame your team?


hHhHaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Just had the most hilarious ranked game with WAD, enemy took Nunu jungle but maxed blood boil so every time he ice blasts it didn't even slow me, worst ganks EUW and best flashes/ults.


Wow that is pretty bad.....


----------



## Shozan (Jul 9, 2013)

so this lucian guy is a little like Varus, Kennen, has a gap closer and a cool Ulti. Can dig it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Doing Blue Ez.

Ask team on skype 30 min in, what the fuck am I missing?

''Muramana''

Biggest facepalm.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 9, 2013)

i hate blue ez

why vae why


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

Because poke comp, Nidalee, Lux, Lulu, Blue Ezreal and Elise.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know which bundle I should get lmao


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




    Originally Posted by Riot (View RedTracker Source)

    Hi! Before we begin here to talk more about Lucian, a quick correction: The Ability of the text of W went out was outdated. The W Mark makes NO damage, but Lucian is only a Movement Speed ​​boost. 

    Okay, now I read the thread and then first is a first round of questions

    -------

    Full stats for all abilities: 

    Passive No cooldown. 

    Q: Cool Down 9-5, Manacost 50-70. 
    W: Cool Down 14-10, Manacost 60 flat 
    E: Cooldown 18-10, 60-0 Manacost (yep, the Ability is free of rank 5) 
    R: Cool Down 100-50, 100 Manacost flat
    --------

    Forget the concept of a point completely. The Ulti takes an angle as its argument, whether you clicked 10 pixels in front of you or on the other end's map. 

    Here is the technical description of what happened: 

    Targetest you spell the a point on the ground. The engine draws a line from the point towards you and stores as the relative vector. 

    Simple example: If Lucian's position (we do it this way, as if our coordinate system would have only two dimensions) (5.5) and clicking on (5.7), the vector (0,2) is stored. 

    When the Ultimate shoots, he finds his target by matching the vector to a total length of (say) 10 extended. 

    If we assume that the first coordinate is the left-right axis and the second coordinate of the top / bottom axis, then shoot the Ulti in this case STRAIGHT up. Lucian would then shoot his Ultimate from (5,5) to (5,15). 

    If Lucian moved two steps to the right and is now at (7,5), the Ultimate shoots (7.15). 

    If he goes a step forward and is set to (7.6), the shoots on Ultimate (7:16). 

    Or, as my colleague Ian has just seen this Wall of Text in passing and asked me wtf I was typing because it says: "If you are targeting it shoots down to the left to the left." Uh, yeah. That's the simple version.
    ------------------

    Okay, you want numbers? HERE'S PAY! 

    AttackDelayCastOffsetPercent = -0.15 

    Zack! 

    But a little more useful, there is a very aggressive attack frame, better than Caitlyn (-0.12) and comparable to Graves (-0.155).
    --------

    The Q needs a target and "draws" a line from Lucian then through the target. Yes, there is a "more accurate" Double Up. 

    The R imagine this: You choose an angle and Lucian shoots in the direction. You can move absolutely freely and Dashen. 



Lucian looks like an insta buy for me.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I don't know which bundle I should get lmao



Definitely get the "Good Night Sweet Skins". The others are entirely up to you, just don't waste RP on the bundle without any skins though.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow a bot with a signature.


----------



## Santí (Jul 9, 2013)

Ahahaha this Draven passive


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Ahahaha this Draven passive



Appropriate.

[YOUTUBE]pdHhOZHOBfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2013)

Why did they give Draven a passive rework 

His old passive was way better.


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2013)

it's not a rework it's a nerf.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2013)

They completely changed his passive.

A nerf would be lowering the numbers on it.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2013)

His classic skin looks better.


----------



## αce (Jul 9, 2013)

> Master Yi leaps forward and strikes up to four enemies, dealing physical damage to each. Alpha Strike can crit to deal additional physical damage and will deal bonus damage to minions and monsters. Basic attacks reduce the cooldown on Alpha Strike.



r.i.p. in peace ap yi


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2013)

that bitch doesnt deserve no peace i hope ap yi burns in the deepest pits of hell


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 9, 2013)

You can't say Lucian's classic skin looks better when you haven't seen the in game model of the Hired Gun skin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2013)

due call me da yung misaya doe


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

The Deadpool game is awesome though.

Haven't had this much fun in a long time.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

AD Yi was/still is pretty much better than AP Yi.


----------



## αce (Jul 10, 2013)

maybe in bronze

/vae


----------



## Santí (Jul 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They completely changed his passive.
> 
> A nerf would be lowering the numbers on it.



ITT: Stars misses the jokes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 10, 2013)

[youtube]VxJMIThKQwU[/youtube]


The numbers ^

And we find out Thresh is his enemy.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

I would say AD Yi is better than AP Yi, Ace.

AP Yi is all about waiting around for resets and AD Yi is about going ham 1v5.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> ITT: Stars misses the jokes.


----------



## Santí (Jul 10, 2013)

It was an attempt to point out your inability to detect humor.

Pls keep up.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 10, 2013)

his q looks like it will be impossible to dodge in lane unless your ez


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> his q looks like it will be impossible to dodge in lane unless your ez



It's range is short and it seems to have a brief channeling time.  As pokes go, it's kind of dangerous to use..


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

So Shyvana had some big changes.  She still seems like she'll be bad to me though.  How are you supposed to build her?  For magic damage or attack damage?  If it's the former, why not just play Singe instead?  He'd do everything she could do but better with a hard hitting single target nuke and an aoe slow he can throw at people.  If AD, why not play any of the other champs that run fast and do great cleave damage?

You could play Jax instead and do shit tons of damage, stun their whole time, while being almost unkillable.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 10, 2013)

Holy shit, he looks incredible.


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2013)

why again am I only getting the on tilt flamers in my promotion series


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> It was an attempt to point out your inability to detect humor.
> 
> Pls keep up.


Good job finding humour in a post with no humour in it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

I wish Jiyeon was never born.

This thread would be okay if that was the case.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

Madlife on Nami. Wat.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Madlife can play anything.

Your mother should be arrested for bringing you into the world Vae, you're a scourge.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Everyone in Korea plays Nami.

MadLife played her last OGN too.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Madlife can play anything.
> 
> Your mother should be arrested for bringing you into the world Vae, you're a scourge.



At least my mom brought me in to the world with some sort of skills.

Meanwhile, your mom gave birth to a useless piece of shit who won't achieve anything ever


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

You're like 19 and sit on an internet forum flaming people about their skills at a video game all day.

What great achievement have you other than being a cunt?


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2013)

Phew, I won my series this time


BARELY


because for some reason, even though we had 3 to 0 turrets, 2 to 0 drakes, and 13 to 3 kills, after two of us died somewhere the Fizz felt it necessary to call everyone horrible and that he might go afk and that we would definitely lose since everyone sucked etc etc etc


fucking toxic piece of shit


Oh well, still won
but holy hell


don't know if it's cuz of summer, or silver 2 is just that asshole-infested

Still
7 games silver 5
7 games silver 4
0 games silver 3
13 games silver 2

let's see how long silver 1 takes me


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

They're starting to nerf Kennen...

Wai.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You're like 19 and sit on an internet forum flaming people about their skills at a video game all day.
> 
> What great achievement have you other than being a cunt?



Great grades in school, winning tournaments within different games, both IRL and online, all of which have been good money. Skilled within multiple different things basically, hue.

Though my best achievements are of course flaming you, it's been the hardest thing in my 19 years of living.

Not much else to achieve as an average person in 19 years, unless you're a genius who invents shit and such.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Also, Jiyeon.

It's funny how you mention I flame people for their skills at a video game all day, considering you flame your random teammates in bronze on the forum all the time, meaning you do the same thing even though you're terrible.

Kinda sad


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

That was a rhetorical question btw.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, Jiyeon.
> 
> It's funny how you mention I flame people for their skills at a video game all day, considering you flame your random teammates in bronze on the forum all the time, meaning you do the same thing even though you're terrible.
> 
> Kinda sad



Skill is subjective.

But really you're trash.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Obviously not as trash as you are, you've played this game for what, more than 6 months? And you still don't know anything about the game it seems, you don't know what to build nor how to do well in any scenario. First time I played with you, you were just as bad as you are now.
You don't improve at all.

And skill really isn't subjective at all, you just think it is because you refuse to understand that you're useless at the game.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

[youtube]tu_srLN5ARg[/youtube]

also, the new items seem legit.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

[youtube]tRr47EPouzE[/youtube]

The recall is so random.


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> [youtube]tRr47EPouzE[/youtube]
> 
> The recall is so random.



Not really, the whole skin is obviously based on Russian themes, and therefore she does the traditional Russian dancing while recalling


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah but it's a hilarious dance to look at.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Obviously not as trash as you are, you've played this game for what, more than 6 months? And you still don't know anything about the game it seems, you don't know what to build nor how to do well in any scenario. First time I played with you, you were just as bad as you are now.
> You don't improve at all.
> 
> And skill really isn't subjective at all, you just think it is because you refuse to understand that you're useless at the game.



Lol, the guy says skill isn't subjective.

I guess that's why I can say Messi is less skilled than Ronaldo and you can say the opposite.

And that's why you can say I'm at the same skill level that I was 6 months ago and someone can say the opposite.

And is you telling me I'm useless supposed to have any sort of impact on how I play the game?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They're starting to nerf Kennen...
> 
> Wai.



Because of Zhonya's ring.


----------



## Didi (Jul 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Because of Zhonya's ring.



>ring


it's not 2010 anymore wesley


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Because of Zhonya's ring.



Why would they nerf a champion because of an item that's available to all champions?

If they wanted to nerf Kennen because of Hourglass, then they would've nerfed Hourglass, no?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 10, 2013)

If they nerf Hourglass, then all champions who buy it would then also be indirectly nerfed.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Then what Wesley is saying makes no sense.

There's no reason to nerf a champion because of an item that's available to all champions.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

I think he means the zhonyas combo is too strong when applied to his abilities. Kind of like the Spirit of the Elder Lizard on Ez.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 10, 2013)

the new ADC Item is fucked up


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

But Morg's ulti does more or less the same thing as Kennen's ulti and can be used with Hourglass.

Honestly, I doubt Hourglass has anything to do with the Kennen nerfs, they took a scrap of damage off his Q and reduced his passive's timer to 6 from 8.

I think the reason for reducing the passive's timer is because of how easy it was to get constant stuns on people in lane, not because of his ulti which will stun like anyone standing in it almost immediately.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

Thing is kennen's ulti still stuns and that is while he is in zhonyas so you can't react to him in anyway.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But Morg's ulti does more or less the same thing as Kennen's ulti and can be used with Hourglass.
> 
> Honestly, I doubt Hourglass has anything to do with the Kennen nerfs, they took a scrap of damage off his Q and reduced his passive's timer to 6 from 8.
> 
> I think the reason for reducing the passive's timer is because of how easy it was to get constant stuns on people in lane, not because of his ulti which will stun like anyone standing in it almost immediately.



It's not because of Hourglass. They explained why they wanted to nerf Kennen:
"Yordle-made shurikens seemed a little too sharp and pointy, so we've tuned down some of Kennen's early game lane harass given how much teamfight potential he has."

It is his early game lane harass. Nothing to do with Hourglass. 

If they really wanted to connect it  to the hourglass, they should've hit the ultimate then. 

Kennen needed this nerf, because nothing really counters his play except for playing very specific champion -> Ryze. Still waiting for Yorick rework because I'm sick of laning against him now.

Edit:



			
				OS said:
			
		

> Thing is kennen's ulti still stuns and that is while he is in zhonyas so you can't react to him in anyway.



It's the same for Fiddlesticks and Morgana


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Same thing with Morg's ulti, but if he was being nerfed because of an item like Wesley said, Morg would also be nerfed too, no?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Same thing with Morg's ulti, but if he was being nerfed because of an item like Wesley said, Morg would also be nerfed too, no?



Jiyeon it's done. Why are you listening to Wes anyways since he doesn't make sense most of the time.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

I listen to everyone's opinions.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 10, 2013)

New Master Yi is awesome. Can't wait to play him when hes officially released.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Then what Wesley is saying makes no sense.
> 
> There's no reason to nerf a champion because of an item that's available to all champions.



Yes there is if said Champion is to strong with said item.

To nerf the item itself would be unfair to all the other champions who use it regularly.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Shozan said:


> the new ADC Item is fucked up



What new ADC item?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Also, took me about 5-6 hours to finish the new Deadpool game.

It was awesome but way too short


----------



## Chausie (Jul 10, 2013)

Spellbreaker

Item Cost: 2800
Recipe Cost: 650

+40 Attack Damage
+25 Magic Resist
+20% Critical Strike

UNIQUE Passive - Tenacity: Reduces the duration of stuns, slows, taunts, fears, silences, blinds, and immobilizes by 35%.

UNIQUE Passive - Lifeline: Upon taking magic damage that would reduce Health below 30%, grants a shield that absorbs 400 magic damage for 5 seconds (90 second cooldown).
Builds From:
Avarice Blade
Hexdrinker


i think he means that, vae?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

I wish they'd do something Atma's Impaler.

Btw, Shyvana changes anyone have an opinion?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2013)

Aw yea new Fiora item~

as for shyvana, feels like she will be a much more potent laner, her ability to push the lane has increased tremendously so she will probably return to a "push lane/counterjungle" style of play

with her E rework would not be surprised to see some Shyv mids


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

The new AD item is pretty much just a hexdrinker/maw.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2013)

it has that component...but also crit and tenacity


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2013)

[youtube]VkOyG6iZueU[/youtube]

Oooo, I hope this goes all way, excitement 

Early production, but I love the idea.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2013)

an LoL fighting game?

*throws money at monitor*


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

A LoL fighting game?*


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2013)

Found a nice adc in b4 should climb to b3 by tonight. 
hopefully i can move to b2 tomorrow and b1 friday.


----------



## αce (Jul 10, 2013)

kennen was in dire need of a nerf


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> A LoL fighting game?*


[YOUTUBE]Pjdy5TR5ryE[/YOUTUBE]
Miss Fortune is in it.


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2013)

A character that looks just like her....

lol


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd rather have an rpg.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> an LoL fighting game?
> 
> *throws money at monitor*



its free to play


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2013)

obviously 

or did u think a wormhole existed in my LCD which allows me to instaneously transmit currency 

silly g00se


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> obviously
> 
> or did u think a wormhole existed in my LCD which allows me to instaneously transmit currency
> 
> silly g00se


yes

give me money


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> its free to play



It has to be, Riot has stated that anything fan made can not be used to earn profit and must be free.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Something I never understand, every time I watch interviews or such on why a team lost they say ''Oh well they studied us better because we thought they sucked after the match we last saw''

I'm bringing this up cause that's exactly what Dyrus blamed their loss against Dig at, during the first episode of Season 2 GameCribs.

You would think that with 2+ years of pro gaming experience, they would realize that you have to prepare as much as possible for EVERY TEAM, regardless if you think they suck or not, this is top level play


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2013)

>TSM 
>frat boy mentalities
>studying


----------



## αce (Jul 10, 2013)

> regardless if you think they suck or not, this is top level play



No. This is NA level play.


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2013)

Ezreal mid against Veigar. Dies 3x and rage quits. 
Luckily I'm using Quinn so I Ultimate and rush over to mid and dive Veigar right as mid tower is at a sliver of hp.

We applied pressure mid rest of the game and gg'd.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 10, 2013)

so both my heimerdinger and ryze support record is going very well! though my ryze game i guess shouldn't be counted as in the last 15 mins of the game, the enemy leona started trolling

was really nice playing the heimerdinger with the varus, using the stun to follow up his ult

i find it's honestly pure luck or really bad playing by the enemy team if i land the stun on his E without the enemy already being CC'd in some way. 

anyone else have that difficulty? 

it's just so slow and obvious. though I suppose it also has uses with scouting bushes


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

αce said:


> No. This is NA level play.



Don't start an argument with me about this.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> [YOUTUBE]Pjdy5TR5ryE[/YOUTUBE]
> Miss Fortune is in it.



This looks really cool.


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2013)

Uh if any of you want to try it with me, cool beans. It's still in beta or whatever has roam to work/grow.

They need to nerf the range people a bit though.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm reading in review that the "stopping when attacked feature is annoying"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2013)

start an argument with him about that acu-kun


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Uh if any of you want to try it with me, cool beans. It's still in beta or whatever has roam to work/grow.
> 
> They need to nerf the range people a bit though.



I've already played it, bad game IMO.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

Your opinion is shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't want to hear that from a pathetic person like you


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Got that right.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

Eat shit, yuro trash.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 10, 2013)

all this dick waving 

*keeps Adrian away with a stick*


----------



## αce (Jul 10, 2013)

u can start an argument with vae about anything


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Doesn't mean you'll win though.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

It will always be a stalemate.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Too hard to try Lucian on the PBE right now.

Lock him in 14 times in a row, dodge every time.

Final time when no one dodges is the one time someone is faster, ofcourse.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

try yi or udyr.


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2013)

Fuck this game, so mad!

FUCK FUCK FUCK. Wish I could beat the shit out of my teammates sometimes.

Worst than feeders is a team that can't close a fucking game.  
Fucking who the fuck stalls a match against Vayne.

Fucking shit heads.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like someone needs to stop playing.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 10, 2013)

pbe always open or it a limited thing?


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sounds like someone needs to stop playing.


Sick my duck sempai.  
I need to rank up to get my e peen big and black.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Fuck this game, so mad!
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK. Wish I could beat the shit out of my teammates sometimes.
> 
> ...



take a break or play a different game mode for a while to relax

playing all stressy isn't good for you


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2013)

I killed a giant black wasp in the house...think I'm okay now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> pbe always open or it a limited thing?



You used to be able to sign up the first 3 days of every month, but I'm pretty sure sign ups are permanently closed now.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

We will play tomorrow Rem.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I killed a giant black wasp in the house...think I'm okay now.



there you go, let that stress out!

(note: btw, i do not, as a general rule, advocate killing things to release stress)



Vae said:


> You used to be able to sign up the first 3 days of every month, but I'm pretty sure sign ups are permanently closed now.



oh, that kinda sucks


----------



## αce (Jul 10, 2013)

original sin have i added you?
my ign: elgalil

add me bro


----------



## αce (Jul 10, 2013)

i still can't get over the fact that the sub for cj entus frost who played earlier today has the name

"ganked by mom"

lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

He probably broke his hands so she had to take care of him sexually.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

What a wonderful picture.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 10, 2013)

why link that here

D:


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

Reminds me of GTO. But he seemed to have liked it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why link that here
> 
> D:



That's the broken hand reference.


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

A prostitute would have been better.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's the broken hand reference.



i know but

we didn't need a link!


----------



## Chausie (Jul 10, 2013)

been watching edwards stream when i can

he seems to be crushing on voyboy extra hard

it's adorable


----------



## αce (Jul 10, 2013)

what the fuck is that reddit ama...


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> been watching edwards stream when i can
> 
> he seems to be crushing on voyboy extra hard
> 
> it's adorable



Voyboy has more personality than all of Gambit so it must be a good change.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

αce said:


> kennen was in dire need of a nerf



Tbh, that was just a slap on the wrist.

Hardly a nerf.


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2013)

>Logs in
>New Riven splash
>It's the same pic I've been using as my wallpaper the past two weeks
>mfw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

base ad considerably nerfed and stun timer nerfed

idk

more than a slap on teh wrist if u ask me

riven op


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

First Dota 2 game, WENT WELL.


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2013)

Wait wut, when was this? She was in a good place wtf.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

i was responding to the kennen issue and then seamlessly transitioned into my opinions on riven ofc


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2013)

That's just misleading.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

im very talented at being misleading


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

''Are you a virgin Adrian?''

''No, well, I don't know''

''How do you NOT KNOW?''

''I'm not but it's been a while''

Adrian what


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

''I'm pretty sure if I was a woman my hymen would've grown back by now''


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

LOL ADRIAN PLS.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> i was responding to the kennen issue and then seamlessly transitioned into my opinions on riven ofc


Just played with a riven, love her new splash art!


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

The champ avatar is ugly imo. I like the splash but the face has too much light on it.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The champ avatar is ugly imo. I like the splash but the face has too much light on it.


Looks like Fiora in cosplay.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

[youtube]NIjeTyuOgDc[/youtube]

WTF? How did QTpie do that? (Where Lee Sin Q.Q.W and it applied damage.) @ 6:35

Usually when someone does that it shows the animation but doesn't deal damage


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

omfg that banter @50s

kiwi:"chaox is like the trifecta of weixiao qtpie and doublelift"
qtpie: "nah he's the trifecta of cop cop and cop"

ahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

k so my initial shyv mid experiment is a success

currently im debating on whether or not its worth going AP shyv at all - it is definitely stronger early game for getting harder E damage and so ur ult can do some more damage which adds to an overall burst factor - but ive yet to see how well it can do in a late game scenario with intensive 5v5s replacing ur standard AP mid

i rushed sheen first for some reason (i guess for Q? even if it was maxed last) so i honestly had no idea what to build

sorc shoes best for early E damage but really i dont think its worth it - cdr, mobies, or swifties all better options 

i actually think the best item to rush on shyvana would be guinsoo's rageblade - she could maximize all those stats early on extremely well

what is for sure is that her damage has gone up TREMENDOUSLY with that E change (lol junglers love dat leash!) and her waveclear equally so - its simply not fair that u can just E through the wave and then walk around with W in it and uve done pushed it

i say she does extremely well against all melees because of E threat and relatively well against skillshot oriented champs (like ori) because of ur ability to swiftly evade them with burnout activated

shes good top but for some reason i think her mid is extremely good too because of that waveclear u can then jungle either your camps or steal the enemies or just roam constantly (wut i chose to do)

not to mention since her E doesnt only affect her that debuff is EXTREMELY good in teamfights where not only ur AD but everyone will be autoattacking and is a strong damage steroid to ur team overlal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

hybrid damage/bruiser build: rageblade/gunblade (those 2 in that order imo)->triforce->randuins->warmoggs/GA

botrk instead of warmoggs or randuins or gunblade depending on AD/AP heavy comp and if u need more shred

AP build: rageblade->lich bane->DFG->deathcap->void staff/abyssal/gunblade/hourglass

shoes are sketchy

more lane harass/domination oriented: CDR boots (all builds), sorc shoes (AP)
more roaming ganks oriented: mobility
all around : swiftness boots


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Speaking of AP shyvana. She has nice spell vamp from a vid i saw.


----------



## Austin (Jul 11, 2013)

Btw if anyone on NA cares to add me my summoner name is snowpinku


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Steam summer sale in 25 min


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

So I think Draven's passive is a buff.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

so the format for worlds has been released
turns out its 3 for every region, 4 for korea


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

oh wait, nevermind NA and EU already had 3 and Korea now has 3 beacause they won all stars


what kind of shit is that riot? China only has 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

ace

ur alive


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

whatever, time to get my predictions out of the way


North Ameirca - CLG, Vulcun, C9
SEA - TPS, SJ
China - OMG, WE
Korea - CJ Entus Blaze, MVP Ozone, ?
EU - ATN, GG, FNATIC


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> ace
> 
> ur alive



fuck dude
im pretty sure i lost like part of my gray matter in my brain but okay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

it's ok

met the coolest chick on LoL

should i try to get her on the D?

y/n


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

yes
of course
but she sounds too cute, internet logic dictates that she must be ugly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

no

the correct answer is no

to NOT try to get her on the D

and have her end up on it that way


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

also r.i.p. jayce


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

dude

what u mean rip jayce

i showed fools wassup yesterday

fcking tp


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

they are changing to the skies to a.p. damage
they are getting rid of leveling up his r
and a bunch of other shit

he's basically olaf now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

AP jayce?

got it np


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

seems fucking legit
press q once and your job is done


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> they are changing to the skies to a.p. damage
> they are getting rid of leveling up his r
> and a bunch of other shit
> 
> he's basically olaf now



....

Well time to play Olaf again once they buffed him.

Also I'm going to Worlds since it's in LA and I live 40 mins from it. I went to Season 2 Worlds and it was a blast but FUCK waiting in line just to get a seat. There were people waiting in line at 8 AM and the matches didn't start until at night (6 PM ish if I can remember). 

(I also waited 2 hours in line to get my blitzcrank hoodie and teemo hat. -_-)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

don't forget that static electricity bullshit has a 1.0 scaling

also

8 abilities

can u say..........lich bane proccing!!!!!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> omfg that banter @50s
> 
> kiwi:"chaox is like the trifecta of weixiao qtpie and doublelift"
> qtpie: "nah he's the trifecta of cop cop and cop"
> ...



I love Cop but, I fucking died when QTPie said that


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

cops actually a genuinely nice person
he just can't auto attack for shit


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> oh wait, nevermind NA and EU already had 3 and Korea now has 3 beacause they won all stars
> 
> 
> what kind of shit is that riot? China only has 2




Asia - 6 teams + 1 team cuz of Korea winning allstars
Europe - 3 teams
North America - 3 teams

Asia has more teams than EU and NA together
Korean and Chinese scenes might be better, but I'm pretty sure EUW is still the biggest server, and NA their first, so them getting 3 spots both (just like last 2 worlds) isn't that unfair


Hell, Asia was upgraded from 2 teams to 6 teams from season 1 to 2



αce said:


> whatever, time to get my predictions out of the way
> 
> 
> North Ameirca - CLG, Vulcun, C9
> ...



NA - CLG, C9, TSM
SEA - (this is all just wild guessing I know very little about their scene) TPS, SGS
China - OMG, WE
Korea - Blaze, Ozone, Frost? (but goddamn the competition is fierce in this region there's like 4 other teams that have a good shot too)
EU - ATN (though we'll have to see how they do the coming time in the LCS without Creaton), Gambit, EG (I WANT TO BELIEVE) (but nah probably not, fucking EG curse ;_;, it'll more likely be Fnatic)


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

I think it's gonna be iG instead of WE, CJ Blaze, Ozone and either KTB or Frost, probably Frost.

I don't think Fnatic are gonna get in, MYM are probably gonna get in, from my perspective.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> Asia - 6 teams + 1 team cuz of Korea winning allstars
> Europe - 3 teams
> North America - 3 teams
> 
> ...



That's true, but what if NA or EU won all stars? They would have 4 and Korea would have 2. Hmm. I guess it makes sense if you're counting asia as a whole region and not individual countries.



> Korea - Blaze, Ozone, Frost? (but goddamn the competition is fierce in this region there's like 4 other teams that have a good shot too)



KTB usually chokes in the playoffs so I think Blaze and Ozone are going. Then it's probably a toss up between Frost, SKT1 and Najin Sword. I wanna give the benefit of the doubt to Frost, because Shy and Madlife. But Faker is op and Sword has Pray and Expession.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

also e.g. members seemed pleasantly surprised when they learned it was 3 instead of 2 teams for EU


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

lol

eg at worlds

like

they would have a better shot

if they kicked snoopster off the team

and replaced him with Adrian

and hope his eve jungle isn't banned out

then he'd actually carry them


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> also e.g. members seemed pleasantly surprised when they learned it was 3 instead of 2 teams for EU



I wonder why. Last year it was 3 for NA/EU too. I think.

NA had Dig, CLG, and TSM
EU had M5, CLG.EU, and SK. 

.. Yeah. It's going to be the same this year.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

then again

Adrian is probably the kinda guy who would actually

decline a pro teams invitation in that scenario

because his mancandy snoopeh is gone


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I wonder why. Last year it was 3 for NA/EU too. I think.
> 
> NA had Dig, CLG, and TSM
> EU had M5, CLG.EU, and SK.
> ...



Cuz of Allstars everyone assumed it was 2 teams per region except for the one that won Allstars




And I seriously hope your last sentence is sarcastic


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't join a pro team if I ever had the chance, it's not for me.


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> lol
> 
> eg at worlds
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 



EG Svenskeren?


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> lol
> 
> eg at worlds
> 
> ...



i lol'd irl


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> I wouldn't join a pro team if I ever had the chance, it's not for me.



I would. Just to travel and shit. As long as my teammates weren't dicks.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

also that katarina chick is on
wad do your magic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

working m8

also even if i wasn't

can't make myself available 

god wtf ace do u even have any game or did u just tug ur pants down in front of ur gf and say "lol im black im op mp"?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> Cuz of Allstars everyone assumed it was 2 teams per region except for the one that won Allstars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thought was going to be the same as last year +1 more for whoever won allstars. But hmm, that means 15 teams? That seems like an odd number of teams for group stage. Unless it's like 5 groups of 3 round robin? Still odd number...Also I realized the playoffs are going to be on Sept 16, and it's on a weekday -_- I'll probably go to the semi finals and finals then.

And yeah it was.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

15 teams + TPA?

don't they get an auto spot without counting region as s2 champs 

then again lol poor bebe


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

lol she's been out of town doing water polo for like 3 weeks im so alone





also not really
i knew her since like gr 11 and we went to prom together "as friends" or that bullshit because we couldn't get dates and then we ended up going to the same university and eventually it just kinda happened since we got really close


i have 0 game son


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

and no it's not the girl in my prom album picture on facebook
considering i have ultra conservative muslim family members on facebook i choose not to actually put anything on there


----------



## Chausie (Jul 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> EU - ATN (though we'll have to see how they do the coming time in the LCS without Creaton), Gambit,* EG (I WANT TO BELIEVE)* (but nah probably not, fucking EG curse ;_;, it'll more likely be Fnatic)



I, too, believe

they will, just wait and see


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

e.g. goes and gets knocked out first round by CLG NA


"that's what you get for leaving the organization hoes" - doublelift, 2013 (soon to come)


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> My thought was going to be the same as last year +1 more for whoever won allstars. But hmm, that means 15 teams? That seems like an odd number of teams for group stage. Unless it's like 5 groups of 3 round robin? Still odd number...Also I realized the playoffs are going to be on Sept 16, and it's on a weekday -_- I'll probably go to the semi finals and finals then.
> 
> And yeah it was.





I meant more like, SK is definitely not going unless they really shape up in the coming weeks, just like Dig


It's 14 teams

3 from NA
3 from EU
3 from Korea
2 from China
2 from SEA
1 wildcard (Russia/Turkey/Latin America/Brazil/Oceania)


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

inb4 brazil wins worlds
then they get their own yi, teemo and morde skins


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

EG Maerala

fuck dude if i was good at shooping

would totally put his profile pic on nunus face

why can't i be artistic in this manner


----------



## Maerala (Jul 11, 2013)

Then they ban Eve.

4v5


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

well they wont ban it for game 1
if e.g. wins 1 game at worlds it will be an accomplishment
do work son


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

u bust out jungle fiora

shock the world

but still if u got eve banned out and it was 4v5

still better than 4v6 snoopeh op


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> still better than 4v6 snoopeh op



i lol'd again irl


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

iirc correctly dan dinh does fiora jungle at diamond 1 a lot


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> I meant more like, SK is definitely not going unless they really shape up in the coming weeks, just like Dig
> 
> 
> It's 14 teams
> ...



Oh i think I confuse you. I mean last year EU had SK, CLG.EU, and M5. I don't mean they're going this year but it's going to be the same amount of teams.

Oh wow I counted +1 because of the worlds thing. So it is 14 alright.

Last year NA fail meh. I hope they don't fail again.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> e.g. goes and gets knocked out first round by CLG NA
> 
> 
> "that's what you get for leaving the organization hoes" - doublelift, 2013 (soon to come)



i thought they had to leave? like each organisation can only have one team representing them? i think someone told me that once upon a time


----------



## Maerala (Jul 11, 2013)

Mang I haven't played Jungle Fiora since my first ranked game. 6/0 mp.

I should do that more often. Double dash pretty much perm invis.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

dude Adrian would outplay them so hard

like he is vs. insec on lee on blue side

he is eve on purple (cuz always purple lol)

insec starts red does blue and waits top for the countergank

only

ONLY

eve is late top because Adrian did blue->wolves->wraiths->red->fucking GOLEMS->recall

now he's lvl 4

insec is lvl 3 and wasted his time 

he leaves

Adrian ganks top

first blood

#mindgames


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> i thought they had to leave? like each organisation can only have one team representing them? i think someone told me that once upon a time



well unless korean e-sports is different, there were multiple teams last season that had two sponros

cj entus blaze
cj entus frost

lgim 1
lgim 2

skt1
skt2


i think the latter two sponsors dropped one of the teams but cj entus still has two


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> eve is late top because Adrian did blue->wolves->wraiths->red->fucking GOLEMS->recall



ok
im actually dying irl right now
LOL


----------



## Maerala (Jul 11, 2013)

Shots fucking fired.


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i thought they had to leave? like each organisation can only have one team representing them? i think someone told me that once upon a time



That's per region actually! (or at least, for EU and NA)


So, CLG and CLG.EU existing would've been fine for season 3

TSM and TSM.EVO existing wouldn't have been fine for season 3


So yeah, EG guys left by themselves, just didn't prolong the contract when it ended to pursue a more lucrative one


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

My prediction of who's going to worlds is the same as Ace (except for NA I believe CLG TSM and C9 which is the same). 

Could be an upset if TSM doesn't make it through though. Their track record with Koreans isn't that great though lol


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> So yeah, EG guys left by themselves, just didn't prolong the contract when it ended to pursue a more lucrative one



and thus the e.g. curse took root


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> and thus the e.g. curse took root



yup

going from damn near almost winning an OGN season, and taking 3rd spot at Worlds, to being last in EU lcs so far this split



like



dayum


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

tsm just needs to ban tf against the Koreans 

and not try to deny it by having regi pick it

my god dude

regis tf dude


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> tsm just needs to ban tf against the Koreans
> 
> and not try to deny it by having regi pick it
> 
> ...



lol yesterday


"yo they call me yung ambition"
"....don't lie. you're gonna pull a regi"






> yup
> 
> going from damn near almost winning an OGN season, and taking 3rd spot at Worlds, to being last in EU lcs so far this split



s3 meta screwed them pretty hard tbh
the reign of ad bruisers mid as well as the changes to jungle made it harder for them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

rofl

that TF game dude

double invade

give up first blood after failing a horrific flash

to graves who got fb: np felt like giving u a handicap

go 11-1

how does this world

even work


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2013)

graves gets first blood

still get wrecks


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Awwww goddammit


last year I missed EU regionals cuz of start of study year camp
this year I'm missing NA regionals


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 11, 2013)

This TSM team comp.... this is pretty troll LOL


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Heh


I saw some of these irregular champs (wildturtle xin, xpecial annie) on a TSM scrim a few days ago (and they dominated)


I was expecting it in the future, but didn't think they would pull it out so soon though, don't know exactly how much practice they've had with it



Anyway, this'll be interesting


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

NA LCS.  Vul will win.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

420 blaze it fagets


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

sadly im at work still tho

and one of these days 

I'll take post #420 at 4:20

preferably on 4/20

or for the shitty ass backwards euros

20/4


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

support annie and xin  ad
i hope tsm gets stomped so they dont think they are cheeky


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

lolTSM just lost.


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

godwater          **


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Who's the katarina chick you guys were tlaking about in the past pages?


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

tsm
stahp


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Should've only showed their cards in picking this comp if the enemy AD was already picked and wasn't Caitlyn


Think it might've worked then


also that first fight just fucked them up for the rest of the game, lost all map control


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Dadryus says he is ashamed. I feel like he's going to piss off Dyrus one day with his commentary.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

exactly my thoughts
like
xin annie against cait
good idea


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 11, 2013)

Almost as bad as Anderson Silva's knockout last Saturday lol. That "we the champs and we don't give a darn" mentality is spreading! That shit needs to stop and give us a good show.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

DotA is pretty fun with friends.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

CLG will win.  C9 will stagger after trying to push the lanes down.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

They're pretty good at avoiding Zyra's bullshit.  I'm inspired.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

In class so Im just reading the live update from leaguepedia twitter. Seems like c9 has the lead but no idea.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh.  Right.  Jayce is still bullshit.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> CLG will win. C9 will stagger after trying to push the lanes down.



how can you say this when they have a nasus


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> CLG will win.  C9 will stagger after trying to push the lanes down.



You didn't factor in that C9 had way better poke, and while not having great engage (which showed in that one failed mid dive), they didn't need to engage themselves cuz of winning sieges with their poke. So CLG had to engage. And C9's counterengage was just too strong.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

nasus is op
they nerfed jayce soon
time to nerf spirit fire


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> You didn't factor in that C9 had way better poke, and while not having great engage (which showed in that one failed mid dive), they didn't need to engage themselves cuz of winning sieges with their poke. So CLG had to engage. And C9's counterengage was just too strong.



Yeah, I'm tired.  I've been up for 20 hours.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2013)

i think fights would have gone different if either jayce or rumble were banned

jayce forced them to teamfight with his poke, and rumble won the fights with his ult(with zyra ult)


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

I really don't get why CLG banned only one of Jayce and TF

If you ban 2 of them, the other team can't first pick either of them
If you ban 0 of them, the other team can first pick one of them and you can pick the other
But if you ban 1 of them, the other team can first pick the one unbanned and you can't pick either

Like wtf
That was really dumb by them imo (though Ahri was a good pick against Ashe/Rumble/Zyra)


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

Dig will win.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 11, 2013)

there was a game with annie support?

how did it go?

not the game overall just the annie as support part


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> there was a game with annie support?
> 
> how did it go?
> 
> not the game overall just the annie as support part




the game was basically over at 15 minutes
it failed



annie support is legit tho


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Cris getting put where he belongs: in the dumpster


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

jesus ecco is so fast cuz of swifties + scaryghosts


----------



## Chausie (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> the game was basically over at 15 minutes
> it failed
> 
> 
> ...



it is legit!

will be the next 'big thing' in the supporting world!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

this thread has been eerily decent today


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

oh that's right probably cuz jiyeon and vae haven't posted more than once

l0l0l0l0l


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

because lack of vae


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe they'll buff Leona since all these hyper damage champs with stand off range and good cc are over taking her niche.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been playing Dota 2, Chivalry and CS:GO with IRL friends all day.

Haters


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

we care
a lot


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2013)

did they just plug Pacific Rim?

What has Riot come to...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

just realized that darths sig is playstatIon allstars

I'm a fuckin prodigy with raiden


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

I need 40 RP to buy Iron Solari Leona...she's on sale for another 4 hours.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

Coast will win.  Team has too much cc.  Ez and Thresh are outgunned quite badly by Vayne and Zyra.


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Wait wait wait


Wesley


Are YOU saying that a team with Riven in it will win?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> 
> Wesley
> ...



Riven's bad, but Nasus is worse.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Maybe they'll buff Leona since all these hyper damage champs with stand off range and good cc are over taking her niche.



i would love a leona buff!

she is awesome, give her all the buffs


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Riven's bad, but Nasus is worse.



Episode V: The retarded statements strike back.


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Riven's bad, but Nasus is worse.



Oh Wesley 




Though I am of the opinion that against this particular team, the Riven pick is really fucking terror


Ez and Kass get away easy as shit with their stupid blinks
and Liss and Thresh have way too much peel


can't do shit in teamfights as Riven against this team


----------



## Chausie (Jul 11, 2013)

is philosopher001 any of you guys?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

Velocity will win.  Karthus may delay the inevitable, but again just not enough control on TSM's side.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Wait. Voy was on Liss and Jacky on Kass? How did that go?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wait. Voy was on Liss and Jacky on Kass? How did that go?



They lost pretty badly.  Got chain stunned into the ground.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Wait. It was Jacky on Liss? That's the same chink who said that she'd be a better support.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

I think TSM won.  The stream kind of lagged out alot.  They must have scored an ace after pushing down an inhib.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

Just got home. Saw TSM won and now it's time for C9 vs Vul.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2013)

Surprise surprise TSM beat Velocity. 

Who honestly didn't see that coming? lol. 

fucking cameraman never shows the oddbros shaking hands.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Can someone update me on the c9 vs velocity game. Someone in my house is watching Netflix and i can't do shit.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

Maplestreet looks so socially fucking awkward.

Looks like ET or something.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can someone update me on the c9 vs velocity game. Someone in my house is watching Netflix and i can't do shit.



It's C9 vs Vulcun.

C9 Picks: Ryze, Nunu, Ashe, Zyra, and Zed
Vul Picks: Shen, Eve, TF, Trist, and Thresh

Vul's team looks scary as fuck with the global domination.

SO IN THE FIRST 4 MINS:

Vulcun FB'd Zed by going 3 v 1 with Eve/Thresh/Trist against Hai's Zed. Meanwhile Meteos dive bottom against Shen and gained a turret + dragon. Vul respond with a top lane turret.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

C9's got this.  Shen is proving more and more that he's just not as good as people like to think he is.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Cloud 9 getting fucked on early.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

GG Vulcun wins.

Game over already.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> GG Vulcun wins.
> 
> Game over already.



Not even.  They've got kills, but they aren't getting towers or other objectives.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

C9 playing so sloppy, I'm really dissapointed


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Not even.  They've got kills, but they aren't getting towers or other objectives.



5k ahead at 11 minutes is just sad, it's over.

Vulcun has a way better late game too, it's over.

Your statement about Shen not being as good as people think is laughable though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2013)

holy shit this game is awesome


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Shen is proving more and more that he's just not as good as people like to think he is.



What does this even mean?


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Shen is a god. How is Wesley gold with that attitude?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Hell if I know, he has the shittiest opinions of any league player I've ever met.

He thinks a bunch of great champs are terrible.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh btw, imo I don't think Shyv should be in the jungle. Lane or die. The E buff should really help her. Though I am not sure if she should go ad or ap but i think AD helps with towers.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol, Vulcun still can't close games.

I'll laugh so hard if C9 win this game.


----------



## Austin (Jul 11, 2013)

stars log on so i can practice supp


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

Cloud 9 is NA's new hope.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Zuna had terrible positioning there, free arrow for Ashe


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

@Austin
After C9 punish Vulcun for not being able to close out games.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

It's still going?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

It's not that Vulcun can't close games, it's that C9 are really good at stalling out games.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Zuna with biggest throws NA.

Zuna pls.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

This is hilarious.

Zuna has worse than Cop level positioning.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

From a 10k gold lead to a 3k gold lead.

C9 with the next level plays.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2013)

holy shit that game was amazing


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol.

Just lol.

Vulcun so fucking bad.

C9 is laughing at them.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol.
> 
> Just lol.
> *
> ...



Lol what? They played well for the majority of that game, they threw with 1 bad call, C9 just played exceptionally well.

''So fucking bad'' says the Bronze 4 player


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's not that Vulcun can't close games, it's that C9 are really good at stalling out games.



That's the first time I've actually seen C9 stall out games. (They usually close games pretty quick when they have the advantage) So I'm glad to see they're not just about early game. 

Also Zuna please. 

From the words of C9 - HOW DID WE WIN THAT.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2013)

that last baron fight sneaky had range on zuna and just took him out of the fight


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

Bronze 4 and proud.

Suck my fucking dick ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

If Vulcun hadn't gone for baron after TF BD'd they might have won.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

''^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)''

>Tells me to suck your dick.

I wonder who is actually the gay person here 

''Bronze 4 and proud'' sure you are, except you cry and bitch about it daily, so not really.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

can safely say zuna lost them that game
terrible positioning both in and out of team fights


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> >Tells me to suck your dick.



it's not gay if you're on the receiving side


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

Vulcun threw that game more than once, C9 would've won either way because they would've continued to throw.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> GG Vulcun wins.
> 
> Game over already.



why do you call this shit so early
this is NA we're talking about


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> can safely say zuna lost them that game
> terrible positioning both in and out of team fights



The casters mentioned multiple times that he gets overconfident if he's ahead.

You can really notice that, it's sad that he throws games because of being fed, he does better when he's not fed because he plays safer.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> it's not gay if you're on the receiving side



Guess you're not gay if you're getting the dick in the ass, only the one putting it in is gay, right?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2013)

So kind of a last call, would anyone be willing to buy me $5 worth of Riot Points so I can buy the Iron Solari Leona?  With the points I have, with $5 dollars worth I can buy another skin I can gift back to you.  It'd be like giving me a dollar.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

why ad's will stand in the front lines before fights go down is beyond my comprehension
especially with ashe arrow

zuna deserved to lose that game









but then again, the universe should have punished c9 for picking nunu


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

well wad
this thread turned to shit


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

the lack of korean summoner icons disturbs me


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> well wad
> this thread turned to shit



We can turn it around. Let's discuss how dull One Piece is now


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2013)

except its not


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> We can turn it around. Let's discuss how dull One Piece is now



or we could not be retards and not discuss something that isn't true


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 11, 2013)

ace said:
			
		

> but then again, the universe should have punished c9 for picking nunu



They did by making C9's early game a living hell. And Meteos too since he's terrible with Nunu.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Things are only now starting to pick up after the fishman arc and most of the punk hazard arc. I give props to Oda. When thing he does the other 2 of the big 3 can't do is not make me say "what the hell?"


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Saw that on reddit, lol'ed so hard.

Felt sorry for the guy who didn't get it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why haven't I been invited yet?



It's not LoL skype convos, it's the place where I met Jiyeon.

Members are multiple people around NF like Michael Lucky, Sasuko, Brian, Nic, Munboy etc, the list goes on for quite a bit.

Santi and me are the only ones there who play LoL.

Though Austin used to be in there too, and so did Jiyeon.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

What section did you guys hail from?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't even remember where we met each other when it started.

We started it with massive MSN convos back in 2007, way too long ago to remember.

I think it started in the FC area though.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Was it some gay FC like SasukexNaruto


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Pretty sure it was actually the Michael Lucky fanclub


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

that's even gayer


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >Sona
> 
> what's your mouth like after having such shitty taste?



It was just a random example. Sona doesn't even make the top 5 of my favorite females.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Sant? said:


> It was just a random example. Sona doesn't even make the top 5 of my favorite females.


Post em

*snip*


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> can safely say zuna lost them that game
> terrible positioning both in and out of team fights


says the guy who didn't actually watch the game. 


Original Sin said:


> Things are only now starting to pick up after the fishman arc and most of the punk hazard arc. I give props to Oda. When thing he does the other 2 of the big 3 can't do is not make me say "what the hell?"



I do agree that the Fishman Island arc was a bit slow paced and had a pretty unsatisfying villain, but I thought the Punk Hazard Arc was decent although it suffered from a few of the same problems Fishman Island had. Mostly with Ceasar and Hody Jones being fucking pushovers and lackeys. 

Tbh, It's pretty clear those were just buildup arcs. And with the current Dressrosa arc we're obviously getting big names and big events happening left and right so I'm looking forward to where it's going to go from here on in.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> says the guy who didn't actually watch the game.



go bomb a tower


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Post em



1. Akali
2. Syndra
3. Fiora
4. Riven 
5. Ashe


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

no katarina or miss fortune
i am disappoint son


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> go bomb a tower



sadly there are none left standing in this city. 

I suppose I could always try Israel! 

inb4 the NSA scans my post and reports it to the Israeli secret service.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> Tbh, It's pretty clear those were just buildup arcs. And with the current Dressrosa arc we're obviously getting big names and big events happening left and right so I'm looking forward to where it's going to go from here on in.




fishman arc was basically a luffy/zoro ability wank fest
the ending of the arc had some significance with the aokiji/akainu reveal and the poseidon ancient weapon



altho current arc looks promising
that fruit in the last chapter is broken as fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

No Annie? I am dissapoint.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2013)

Sant? said:


> 1. Akali
> 2. Syndra
> 3. Fiora
> 4. Riven
> 5. Ashe



oh wow this list is a lot different from mine. 

Ahri, MF, Vi, Nurse Akali, Katarina/Caitlyn would be my top hottest list most prob.

Although Ashe and Syndra definitely get props.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

tristana numero uno


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Sant? said:


> 1. Akali
> 2. Syndra
> 3. Fiora
> 4. Riven
> 5. Ashe




Fiora's voice makes me want to cringe.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> Fiora's voice makes me want to cringe.



french people op


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

can't we all just get along


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> french people op



French people a shit.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

i wonder how many posts darth has reported in the past 5 hours


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 11, 2013)

TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Speaking of 13 year olds and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Today a Rammus got mad at me early game because I was busy ganking bot and he said he asked for help and didn't get any and started complaining to the other team. Then, I said, " you guys can gank him, he's not getting any ganks now from me". So he threatened me saying that he was going to leave his lane if i didn't gank so I said ok, I won't gank. Not only did he stay in lane but he kept asking for ganks and I said, "I will gank, if you apologize."

Not only did the little shit apologize but he kept his mouth shut the rest of the game.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Oh and Darth, it's nice of you to neg me with idiotic comments because you have nothing better to do.


well to be fair your post was pretty neg~worthy. 

If it makes you feel better I neg Vae all the time! 



αce said:


> i wonder how many posts darth has reported in the past 5 hours



lol like my reports even matter at this point.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

mvp ozone plays in the morning


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

i really should go back and watch the lpl vods of omg vs w.e. but the lack of english casting makes it really boring


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2013)

so were staying up all night again?


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> mvp ozone plays in the morning



I want to care but it get's kinda boring to watch league now since it's almost always the same damn champs. Whatever happened to lux and Vi?


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

altho in the starswars match homme played mummy top lane with clairvoyance against maknoon

lol


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh I know an interesting topic. Why is Hiro Mashima so shit now?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

this yey cuttn me up like a fkn cholo


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I want to care but it get's kinda boring to watch league now since it's almost always the same damn champs. Whatever happened to lux and Vi?



I hear you. It's like oh, Karthus and Shen. What a shocker.



Original Sin said:


> Oh I know an interesting topic. Why is Hiro Mashima so shit now?


I like to view Fairy Tale as a manga that's a parody of the entire manga industry and is too brilliant for its own good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 11, 2013)

fuck ill report all these posts when i get home

watching u women hiss and fuss about for months has gotten truly old

hoping for at least a week ban

pzpz


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> I like to view Fairy Tale as a manga that's a parody of the entire manga industry and is too brilliant for its own good.



you're thinking of bleach


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2013)

I think Bleach is what happens when you try bullshitting like toriyama but suck


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> I think Bleach is what happens when you try bullshitting like toriyama but suck



i think bleach is what happens when you make a manga too good for mortal souls to fathom


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> fuck ill report all these posts when i get home
> 
> watching u women hiss and fuss about for months has gotten truly old
> 
> ...



don't get your hopes up man.

i've been reporting posts for ages and not a word of warning has even been dropped.

lol @ this subforum's moderators.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually I got warned for flame baiting like a week ago.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

That was by Dream though, so still not a subforum mod.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2013)

And sadly that warning accomplished nothing.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2013)

Closing this thread temporarily to look into the matter and clean up.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2013)

I would like to make one thing clear, flaming is absolutely not acceptable in this thread.  If in the past instances of flaming were not dealt with by then odds are that the staff did not become aware of those instances.  Even those instances of flaming that were reported can occasionally be missed by us.  That; however, does not give anyone free reign to flame in this thread or on NF.

In the future please refrain from flaming.  If you are being flamed by another user just report the flaming and have us deal with it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 12, 2013)

get rekt nerds


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunnova bitch, Vae is banned.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 12, 2013)

Purge with silver.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone else on the OCE server?


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

VAE AND JIYEON ARE BANNED


PRAISE THE GODS



pls be a permanent section ban


pls


----------



## Chausie (Jul 12, 2013)

let's see how nice and relaxed the thread stays now


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

I just had a jax in normals that built 2 triforces.


----------



## Austin (Jul 12, 2013)

league is more about flaming than anything, mods should make an exception in this thread


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

mvp ozone with the most brutal beatdown i've ever seen a team get


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

jesus christ that game wasn't even fair
these guys are too good


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

So how did the Ozone game go? Details please.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

What's Ozone?


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

> So how did the Ozone game go? Details please.



was a fucking massacre
i can't really explain

second game was just lee sin sitting in their jungle and killing everything that moved
it was hard to watch tbh

they surrendered the moment 20 minutes hit




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k8Sf8jLfig[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcaE1w5BsrY[/youtube]



dandy quickly becoming one of the best junglers in the world
mata is madlife level


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

those highlights don't point out the insane pressure and map control ozone had early on


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 12, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Anyone else on the OCE server?



I have an account there but 500 ping op.

Kinda ironic though

League of Legends thread

People got reported


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

the ogn rebroadcast is on right now fyi


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What's Ozone?



Man, I swear, Wesley is some sort of mastertroll, look at this, he does it again. 

His posts can't be for real.


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Man, idk what it is but Korean plays just have more oomph to them.

Also, ace. Did you ever accept the friend request on LoL? Name is Hakumen1.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, hopefully things have calmed down.

Hello all

Would anyone mind filling me up on what has happened so far in the thread?
Thanks.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

lpl also started
world elite beat i.g. on the first day



> Also, ace. Did you ever accept the friend request on LoL? Name is Hakumen1.



yeah i see you on my friends list


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Know what's sad? No Tales of Valoran updates in months.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well, hopefully things have calmed down.
> 
> Hello all
> 
> ...



Jiyeon and Vae just got banned, so now everyone is happy and there's rainbows everywhere


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Jiyeon and Vae just got banned, so now everyone is happy and there's rainbows everywhere



No kidding?

Oh well

When was this? And for how long?


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I am not happy. I enjoyed their bickering.. Maybe it's because I am kind of new.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No kidding?
> 
> Oh well
> 
> When was this? And for how long?



Less than 24 hours ago lol (I actually assumed you came back because you heard about it or something lol)


Don't know for how long, but I hope forever! (at least for Jiyeon, Vae can come back imo)


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Less than 24 hours ago lol (I actually assumed you came back because you heard about it or something lol)
> 
> 
> Don't know for how long, but I hope forever! (at least for Jiyeon, Vae can come back imo)



Heh, maybe should've checked a few pages back then before posting

What they were fighting about though? All i see is deleted posts


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jul 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Less than 24 hours ago lol (I actually assumed you came back because you heard about it or something lol)
> 
> 
> Don't know for how long, but I hope forever! (at least for Jiyeon, Vae can come back imo)



what's beef? beef is when...

Gogeta you cost, get Vayne on that account so I can practice Thresh and Janna


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

People are overreacting to that. It's not about them being atheletes. Anyone retard can sit down and click a mouse. It's about the fact that visa's took too much time and were too hard under the normal process and thus the government decided to just give them athletic status so they don't have to go through that shit anymore.

This isn't some gigantic revelation people in the government had about league players being athletes. Visa process is just fucked. League players aren't athletes. It kind of dumbs down the meaning tbh.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

αce said:


> This isn't some gigantic revelation people in the government had about league players being athletes. Visa process is just fucked. League players aren't athletes. It kind of dumbs down the meaning tbh.



Anyone can throw a ball.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

ath?let?ics  
/aTHˈletiks/
Noun
Physical sports and games of any kind.
The sport of competing in track and field events.


ath?let?ics  [ath-let-iks]  Show IPA
noun
1.
( usually used with a plural verb ) athletic sports, as running, rowing, or boxing.
2.
British . track-and-field events.
3.
( usually used with a singular verb ) the practice of athletic exercises; the principles of athletic training.









also, this is implying that most athletes use balls
herpa derpa another dumb comment by wesley


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

_Athletes_ by definition do _athletic_ events, which are based on physical activity. Sorry to say that I don't consider clicking a mouse to be physical activity. May as well make farmville players athletes too.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

for some stupid reason i just watched game cribs
inb4 xpecial is benched


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 12, 2013)

ima actually watch some LCS games today

first game CRS vs CLG

prediction: cop sux

#wesley


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Anyone can throw a ball.


Anyone can steroid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL #Wesley.

And long time no see Gogeta. Last I remember it was something about sucking dick. Idk.


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are some fun ideas.

Riven's E can now help you go over walls

Jax's Q resets every kill.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2013)

> Riven's E can now help you go over walls



What really? I thought it was only her Q.

Edit: Oh those are ideas.

NO please.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

lol
the tsm/clg rivalry is nothing to the we/ig and blaze/frost rivalry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 12, 2013)

so u want to make them even more OP?


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Anyone can steroid.





Anyone can be killed


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> so u want to make them even more OP?



Jax needs a boost to get to his late game and so does Riven.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 12, 2013)

lol

jax does not need a boost of any kind


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

If jax was a good top laner he would be used a lot more in the pro scene.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

only reason jax isn't used is because lane swap meta is op


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Your point is that League of Legends is not an athletic event and implying that it is one by it's inclusion in some law is wrong.  If you'd left it at that, you would have had a good point...as far as the proper use of words and grammar goes.  

But that's not really your point is it?  You're not butt hurt that a word is being misused.  You're against the very notion that League of Legends is a competitive sport.  "Any retard can click a mouse" you're being offensive towards the sport with this comment.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Jax needs a boost to get to his late game and so does Riven.




Riven needs to a boost to get to her late game?


wtf am I reading


She SHINES early and mid
her late game is fine
but why would she need help early when that's the stage she's strongest lol


Believe me, Riven has enough mobility without being able to go through walls with E

and about Jax



Original Sin said:


> If jax was a good top laner he would be used a lot more in the pro scene.





αce said:


> only reason jax isn't used is because lane swap meta is op



What Ace said


Jax has a fairly decent laning phase 1v1, especially considering how insanely hard he scales with items and levels


but he fucking sucks at 1v2, and he does need that exp and gold to be useful in teamfights, and you aint gonna get it when they deny you cuz of lane swap


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

PANTHEON JUNGLE


GET HYPE


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

CLG only has AD...but Curse has no cc.

CLG will win.  Mostly because of the Sparta pick.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> CLG only has AD...but Curse has no cc.
> 
> CLG will win.  Mostly because of the Sparta pick.



clg has shen
it's not carry level damage, but it is a fair amount of single target magic damage

curse has sona and kennen
plus lots of slows, and 3 (!!) displacements



stop saying stuff that's just blatantly wrong


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Saint with the worst Lee Qs NA


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> what's beef? beef is when...
> 
> Gogeta you cost, get Vayne on that account so I can practice Thresh and Janna



Well i have 3.4 K IP, and the 20 win IP bonus that Riot gave a while back, not to mention first win of the day
We'd have to go through horror tho till we get enough IP for her


Remember what happened last time? ON BOTH ACCOUNTS?

I could always get Twitch and suck at him. That's always an option.




Demonic Shaman said:


> LOL #Wesley.
> 
> And long time no see Gogeta. Last I remember it was something about sucking dick. Idk.



That's Vae's thing




WAD said:


> lol
> 
> jax does not need a boost of any kind



This, he has insane 1 v 1 potential, and he trades that for being melee and having no inbuilt sustainability. Meta fucks him, he was a very popular pick S2 as far as i heard.

And contrary to popular belief, he isn't weak early on, at least not with counter strke. He is weak early on because of his low mana pool and his mana costs on E and Q.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2013)

That baron steal... Can't tell if that was planned. But another quickdraw smite by bigfatlp op with Chauster's express


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL



saint tried his hardest to throw


but rest of curse just played too well










but wtf dat last judgement call by clg
so bad lol


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

you could see the team talking to link at the end
he threw so fucking hard


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Saint with the worst Lee Qs NA



they were getting dodged.

CLG built too tankie.  If Pan had gone cleaver before randuins, they would have won.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

pantheons itemization had nothing to do with the outcome of that game


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> they were getting dodged.





Nah, some of them were really bad, especially early game


Ofc it's hard to hit them against people who have dodging skills


but he missed ALL of them, and some of them weren't even remotely close


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Nah, some of them were really bad, especially early game
> 
> 
> Ofc it's hard to hit them against people who have dodging skills
> ...



Saint's interview - "Yeah I did so bad on Lee Sin, I just miss Q on all of them" 

Yup.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

HAHA FUCK YOU WESLEY


EVEN SAINT ADMITS HE WAS TERRIBLE


GG I WIN NO RE


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

lol saints cop impression


that was pretty funny


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

αce said:


> pantheons itemization had nothing to do with the outcome of that game



Remember when they caught Kennen out in the jungle?  Sure, he Zhonya'd the death mark, but even if he hadn't, he would have still survived.  But if Pan had a cleaver, that would have boosted his damage and it would have boosted Zed's damage.  Kennen might have actually died.

CLG had no damage on their team.  The only source of reliable damage on their team was Caitlyn.  Even Zed, an assassin, built tankie, grabbing up a warmogs before his blood thirster.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't feel like watching Dig vs Coast. Skipping that.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

if clg loses to tsm they drop to like 5-6th place
lol


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

I want to say Dig will win.  And they will as long as they keep Oriana down and out.  The only threat on Coast's side is the Cata/Shockwave combo.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

you focus too much on the team comp and not on the actual team
dig throws more games than anyone in the lcs


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

αce said:


> you focus too much on the team comp and not on the actual team
> dig throws more games than anyone in the lcs



I don't really know the players or the teams.  Can't say anything with any certainty concerning them.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Btw, I wonder what the Shen win rate in the LCS is.  Because it really doesn't seem like he's ever on a team that wins.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 12, 2013)

shen hasnt won a game yesterday and today IIRC(and hes been played at least 4-5 times)


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2013)

ZionSpartan is such a cool name.


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Shen was in the championship team comp last year fyi.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

I looked it up


So far, not counting yesterday (since I found data from the first 4 weeks of this split), Shen had a 89% winrate


So uh yeah Wesley, nice try


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> I looked it up
> 
> 
> So far, not counting yesterday (since I found data from the first 4 weeks of this split), Shen had a 89% winrate
> ...



You got a link?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Nasus pick will cost Velocity the game.  They got great poke and control, but they can't carry Nasus.


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Nasus pick will cost Velocity the game.  They got great poke and control, but they can't carry Nasus.


Dude nasus is a awesome champ...


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Velocity is the worst team in the LCS going against the best team in the LCS. Nasus is not the problem.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Dude nasus is a awesome champ...



Sure, if the opposing team doesn't have a stun.


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

why would that even matter? He's not tryndamere or AD yi. He's a tank who has a good slow and damage. He can also just ult for survival.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2013)

Velocity's late game is pretty scary. Let's see if they can actually last

Edit: ANNNNND as I said that they lost a fight. GG C9


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope Hai has a stroke, paralyzing him on the right side.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I hope Hai has a stroke, paralyzing him on the right side.



What the fuck is wrong with you.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you.



One too many shock blasts.  He should be ashamed of himself regardless.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I hope Hai has a stroke, paralyzing him on the right side.



Well.. That's a bit harsh..


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> You got a link?








Wesley said:


> I hope Hai has a stroke, paralyzing him on the right side.



wow wtf


you're weird today wesley


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Well.. That's a bit harsh..



No.  No, it isn't.


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> One too many shock blasts.  He should be ashamed of himself regardless.



how dare he play good.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope Wesley gets a stroke, paralyzing him on the right side.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> how dare he play good.



We'll see how "good" he is when Jayce is gutted.



Demonic Shaman said:


> I hope Wesley gets a stroke, paralyzing him on the right side.



The difference being, you actually mean that.


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> We'll see how "good" he is when Jayce is gutted.



Umm.... he has a big champ pool. Jayce is just OP so pretty much anyone can play him.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

im gonna reiterate this one last time
jungle nasus isn't picked for team fights


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Umm.... he has a big champ pool. Jayce is just OP so pretty much anyone can play him.



So why did you say he played well when he was using Jayce?  

Don't tell me you guys have never thought badly of the other team for using a champ like Khaz or Jayce.  Or any other champ that would seem to be overpowered.  Even watching those shock blasts land was frustrating for me since seeing something like that happen where so much is accomplished for so little effort at such a low cost with really no risk involved at all.



αce said:


> im gonna reiterate this one last time
> jungle nasus isn't picked for team fights



Or ganks apparently.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 12, 2013)

i hate how hiemerdinger seems to be the go-to troll pick in the lcs


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Irelia?  Really CLG?  Really?  You had it in the bag, but you go with Irelia?  They'll probably still win, but...


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

TSM have deceptively good teamfight control with Renekton ult + Nasus ult + Lulu ult


but that doesn't matter shit if jiji can just ult in on turtle or regi with the ball on him

and Renekton and especially Nasus are pretty bad against Ez


Really wondering how this will turn out and how they'll play the teamfights

Do think TSM will get ahead early though if they get off good TF ganks or just easy dragons/barons with renekton/nasus, and general early game strength of Renekton


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

oh my god that was such a good move by clg



reminds me of s1 doublelift zoning an ashe from her own fountain


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

What's up with Regi though, he fucked up bad.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

regi y u do dis



he had 2 really top level awesome plays

but like 5 bronze level throws


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 12, 2013)

also jayce is hard as hell to play, just cause hes strong doesnt mean hes easy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 12, 2013)

rofl

regi needs to realize

after 2 years of trying to play TF

its not gonna work


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

>leave tf open and bait regi
>regi picks tf

plan accomplished


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Meh, idc about vulcun vs coast, imma watch a serie or something until crs vs dig happens


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> also jayce is hard as hell to play, just cause hes strong doesnt mean hes easy



You're not entirely wrong.  He has a complicated kit, effectively being able to use 7 different skills, but even if he could only gate and shock blast he'd have a place on pretty much any team.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Coast would have won if they'd gone with Leona instead of Blitz.


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *So why did you say he played well when he was using Jayce?
> *
> Don't tell me you guys have never thought badly of the other team for using a champ like Khaz or Jayce.  Or any other champ that would seem to be overpowered.  Even watching those shock blasts land was frustrating for me since seeing something like that happen where so much is accomplished for so little effort at such a low cost with really no risk involved at all.
> 
> ...


Because he did. Just like if Shy was on Jayce he'd be playing good too since according to ace he is the OG Jayce Mastah


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

Shy is the original jayce. If you want proof just watch him go dumpster PDD in the china vs korea match.


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

And Wesley, if you want good Shen watch Alternate matches since their top laner iirc loves shen.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, Kerp has played Shen in the vast majority of their matches.



Also, Ace, iirc the first people to really pick up Jayce (like, in the first few weeks after release) were first Soaz, then Dyrus

Korea followed swiftly though, but Soaz was definitely first


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> And Wesley, if you want good Shen watch Alternate matches since their top laner iirc loves shen.



I've seen good Shens.  I just don't think he's a very good champ.  Doesn't bring enough to a team.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I've seen good Shens.  I just don't think he's a very good champ.  Doesn't bring enough to a team.



who would you say is a good one who brings a lot to the team?


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

You must be trolling, son.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Dig vs Crs


Time to watch some throws


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> who would you say is a good one who brings a lot to the team?



For what role?


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Btw, how should someone build shyv now?


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Ooooh, agressive champs all around, this game will be exciting






 (hopefully)


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Noc will roll Curse up and smoke'em.


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2013)

Woah man, Cop and Nyjacky played so fucking well today



(Voyboy as well but him being amazing happens more often)


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Laning phase ended too early for the globals to matter.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2013)

Shen only good for the ult.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

shen is for global pressure


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2013)

global mind games too? 

*takes notes*

*bs more*   

sitting on points, should I get 

maokai, nautilus or shaco.

could gett like 2 of them

or maybe should I focus on some mid champs? God I suuucks.

Kinda want oralanna''

robots are cool.


----------



## αce (Jul 12, 2013)

one doesn't simply run from maokai or nautilus ganks


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2013)

Nautilus is great. Good game all in all. Dat ult.


----------



## Santí (Jul 13, 2013)

Nautilus wrecks, despite the fact that I'm an awful Naut.

I'd personally go Maokai because annoying poke.


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2013)

Me carrying Rem and team.

[/IMG]


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2013)

Hahaha  I got those weird lag spikes where u see everyone moving fast that match. (around mid game cost me like 2 deaths @_@)

+First time Nautghylus

You did good Hakumen o.o!!!


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 13, 2013)

So who are the 'god tier' champs of patch 3.9?


----------



## Shozan (Jul 13, 2013)

played my first normal game in a while. Mid lane as Teemo vs. Ezreal. Dude was whipping my ass tho if i was killed we secured his death with the help of the Rengar jungling. Their Master Yi was shit as jungler.

Anyway, he was 3 - 3 - 0 and i was 0 - 3 - 4. My team Ezreal and Lee Sin on bot destroyed MF and Thresh. Both help me destroy EZ and carried the game. Wukong did great too destroying the Nocturne on top and wardin almost all the enemy jungle.

Anyway, finished 10 - 3 - 18. I don't know much about the tactic part of the game, but i feel like building hybrid Teemo is better for me.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

51 points into Gold I.  Steady steady steady...

I really want to see a Shyvana do well, but the changes they did  pretty much did nothing for her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2013)

ur crazy

shyv is so much stronger now

>longer duration on dragon
>shorter cd on dragon
>tankiness mr/armor moved to passive instead of ult so now ur tanky from lane
>E is OP as  hell



then again ur just trolling but w/e gotta defend my newest main n ish~


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are just hopping on the bandwagon 
Also, Heal/Revive on a champ with no escapes? WAD u wot

Anyway

Hell yeah

I've got RP for one more 975 skin, and i am thinking between Neon Strike Vi and Heartseeker Vayne, but i suck with both champs so i think ill delay buying either till i learn at least one of them at a decent level.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2013)

pffft shyvana has escape she has a build in ghost on W and her ult is basically a free flash and its always up these days

also it was amumu jungle so i didnt fear early ganks at all and the heal was good for my team late game

and im not hopping on any wagon! i liked her before he considerably nerfs

and was eager to play her when they announced her buffs


----------



## Santí (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been trying to buy Jax for the past 8 fucking hours and I just keep receiving "your order can not be completed at this time"


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2013)

WIt there are people who legitimately think Shen is a bad champion?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I've been trying to buy Jax for the past 8 fucking hours and I just keep receiving "your order can not be completed at this time"



Wasn't the NA store down? I heard that a lot of users just got a black screen. 

Also, have you tried relogging?



WAD said:


> pffft shyvana has escape she has a build in ghost on W and her ult is basically a free flash and its always up these days
> 
> also it was amumu jungle so i didnt fear early ganks at all and the heal was good for my team late game
> 
> ...



Yeah but Udyr has inbuilt ghost too but we never see him competitively due to how easily he is kited.

Sure she has Ult but the enemy can see when you have it and harass, poke and anally rape you over till you have it, and even then boom flash, or just flat out hard CC.

Not hating now or anything, obviously not everything without inbuilt flash every 6 seconds isn't unviable, but aside from a very tanky role i can't see her doing consistently well, and even then you have others with much more CC. I mean, as of now, i would imagine her being used for early game damage and late game boost with her new E (if it's true that her teammates apply that 2% dmg), basically for much different reasons than Zac and Naut, so we'll see how good/effective that is compared to CC.

EDIT : Seems like only she can apply the %dmg debuff. Doesn't seem that impressive :/


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

If all they can bring to a fight is damage, then they're a bad champ.  Anyone can do incredible amounts of damage when they have the items for it, but if they don't have the items and all they can do is damage people, then they're dead weight.  That's what a champ like Shyvana is.  Dead weight without items.  She has nothing to contribute to a team fight aside from bodily rushing in and hoping to do as much damage as possible.  She can't play it safe.  She can't stun and run.  She has no poke to really speak of.

Worst part is, she scales with AD and deals magic damage with her abilities.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 13, 2013)

28C today. This is wrong.

What do you guys do if you're support, and your ADC is a little bit slow?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Her passive looks stupidly strong though

As for Chausie, i would just let him farm if he cannot follow up on engages. If he gets caught though... not much to do, just tell him to play it safe


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Her passive looks stupidly strong though



Who?  Shyvana?

EU LCS Week 5 Day 1 has begun.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

Alternate will win because Varus is junk.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Who?  Shyvana?
> 
> EU LCS Week 5 Day 1 has begun.



Yes, 40 free Armor and MR, wonderful.

They've said free stats is toxic, revives are toxic etc. YET THEY KEEP ADDING THEM

When people contest those toxic elements "WELL THEY HAVE OTHER WEAKNESSES"
This is what i don't understand. Why even say it's a toxic element if you can just put some disadvantages?

This is one thing that has always boggled my mind. Why they contradict themselves and make up a bullshit excuse is beyond me.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yes, 40 free Armor and MR, wonderful.



Only late game and only in dragon form.  Frankly, armor and mr are pretty poor stats at the moment.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Only late game and only in dragon form.  Frankly, armor and mr are pretty poor stats at the moment.



TBH no defensive stat is dominant.

You are a bruiser and you rush Warmog? Get wreckt by the enemy ADC's BotRK.

You get a purely resistance item like FH, get wreckt by LW

I think the balance between Resistances/HP was the best in S2. You could get early armor to lower the enemy's damage, but you couldn't just stack resistances endlessly. HP wasn't preferred and it's a good thing since HP allows for the enemy for more easily to lifesteal


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

The best defensive in the game is life steal.

Gambit is toast.  Annie is an antique.  Varus is junk.  Udyr is terrible.  Aatarox is the weakest new champ we've seen in a long time.


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2013)

What the actual fuck? Aatrox?


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2013)

Qualified for series heading to bronze 3 
This is taking longer than I expected, if only my duo partner was on 24/7


I wanted to be on b1 by today.... -_-
hopefully we can grind out of b3 today into b2

iono


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The best defensive in the game is life steal.
> 
> Gambit is toast.  Annie is an antique.  Varus is junk.  Udyr is terrible.  Aatarox is the weakest new champ we've seen in a long time.


Aatarox is Tryndamere 2.0


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The best defensive in the game is life steal.
> 
> Gambit is toast.  Annie is an antique.  Varus is junk.  Udyr is terrible.  Aatarox is the weakest new champ we've seen in a long time.



Eat shit. They just destroyed MYM.

Aatrox is the answer to kennen.


----------



## αce (Jul 13, 2013)

except mid way through s2 tryndamere was arguably one of the stronger champions




also TIL: cpt jack and ambition have the same name (Kang)


also a lot of korean pro's have the first name Lee and Kim
gg


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Eat shit. They just destroyed MYM.
> 
> Aatrox is the answer to kennen.



They got lucky.  Picked off half the team after a free baron.  Kennen I don't think ever had a good ult.  

MYM never got to display their team fight strength.


----------



## αce (Jul 13, 2013)

"we could have won s2"

lol xpecial


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

Nip will win.  Varus is still junk.  Bastille for the win.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 13, 2013)

I forget, why did Wickd stop playing Irellia again? I thought BotRK and the new Wit's End would bring Irellia back in favor by now.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

Sk will win.  Ryze and Lee are worthless.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Sk will win.  Ryze and Lee are worthless.



Why are pro players consistently playing them if they are worthless? Don't you think their opinions and picks are more valid than yours?

Why would you think they are worthless?
Wasn't there a great Lee Sin engage during the allstars vs. Korea was it? That's just one example.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryze and Lee worthless?

ur really going ham m8


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2013)

Ace lee sin too stronk.


----------



## αce (Jul 13, 2013)

>lee worthless
>94% pick in ogn

logic.



> Ace lee sin too stronk.



i felt bad after that game
counter jungled that rammus way too hard



> Ryze and Lee worthless?
> 
> ur really going ham m8



he's clearly trolling tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2013)

he's going ham in his trolling

its like he wants to surpass jiyeon/vae in the quota of people who will tell him to gtfo or sumpin


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryze doesn't have a poke and he only has one form of cc that is single target.  The only good thing about him is that he can build tank without sacrificing any damage.  Advantageous if the other team hasn't built penetration items, but if they have he's nothing special.

Lee has great mobility, but he lacks control aside from his ultimate.  If he can't land his q, he can't do anything and even if he does land it, it's not like there's a whole lot he can do after reaching his target.  People play him because he's fun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2013)

sigh 

so because ryze lacks poke he is trash?

the fact that he does not lose damage while becoming tank is evident enough of his strength

he does only have one form of single target CC but it's not even a skillshot or requires special conditions so it's pretty strong

as for lee - yeah his 5v5 presence not the best but no one can dictate the laning phase like he can


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> sigh
> 
> so because ryze lacks poke he is trash?



He also lacks mobility and wave clear outside of his ultimate and even then it's not that great.



> the fact that he does not lose damage while becoming tank is evident enough of his strength



Even so, he relies on others to make plays happen due to his weaknesses.



> he does only have one form of single target CC but it's not even a skillshot or requires special conditions so it's pretty strong



It's short range.  The "special conditions" are moving into point blank range and hoping you don't get your face melted.



> as for lee - yeah his 5v5 presence not the best but no one can dictate the laning phase like he can



At level six alot of champs are better and they don't even need to use flash.


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm getting really close to just ignore-listing Wesley


The amount of bullshit posts (though I loved most of his predictions were wrong) he put out today was just overwhelming


VARUS LEE SIN AND RYZE ARE TRASH GUYS
DON'T PLAY THEM YOU WILL LOSE 100%
IF YOU DON'T LOSE, THE OTHER TEAM PLAYED IT WRONG
FOR I AM THE GOD OF THEORYCRAFTING AND AM ALWAYS RIGHT

#wesley


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2013)

wes u certainly love to rattle off on the weaknesses on such champs without realizing that their strengths more than compensate for their fallacies


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Ryze doesn't have a poke and he only has one form of cc that is single target.  The only good thing about him is that he can build tank without sacrificing any damage.  Advantageous if the other team hasn't built penetration items, but if they have he's nothing special.
> 
> Lee has great mobility, but he lacks control aside from his ultimate.  If he can't land his q, he can't do anything and even if he does land it, it's not like there's a whole lot he can do after reaching his target.  People play him because he's fun.



Ryze has the best CC, AOE death.

Lee has one of the biggest knock backs in the game, an AOE knock-up, an AOE cripple, and a shield. As a bonus he becomes a juggernaut of death if he gets ahead early.


----------



## Santí (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> He also lacks mobility and wave clear outside of his ultimate and even then it's not that great.
> 
> 
> It's short range.  The "special conditions" are moving into point blank range and hoping you don't get your face melted.



Yeah, but he fucking reks your face with intense damage while being the most naturally tanky mage sooooo....

Who cares about that pussy shit?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Ryze has the best CC, AOE death.
> 
> Lee has one of the biggest knock backs in the game, an AOE knock-up, an AOE cripple, and a shield. As a bonus he becomes a juggernaut of death if he gets ahead early.



He has an AOE knock up?


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2013)

It technically is if you hit someone into their own team


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

That's an unreliable line knock up, AOE is something like Amumu's Ult or his W


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Ryze has the best CC, AOE death.



Funny how alot of champs have the aoe death combined with a form of CC.  



Gogeta said:


> He has an AOE knock up?



If he kicks a champ into another champ.  It's rare for that to occur, but can be pretty devastating when it works.  Think of it as a reverse of Vi's ult.  Where she plows through a line of enemies to wreck someone's face, Lee wrecks someone's face to plow through a line of enemies.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 13, 2013)

just stop responding to wesley, he's obviously trolling


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> just stop responding to wesley, he's obviously trolling



Not at all.  I'm merely speaking from experience.  Most of the champs I rail against fail spectacularly in my solo queue games.  They're champions who if they don't do well and get the ball rolling will only end up costing you the game because they don't have any tools with which to defend.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

You have a wrong way at looking at things bro


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone here named Dankingtons?


----------



## αce (Jul 13, 2013)

> Not at all. I'm merely speaking from experience. Most of the champs I rail against fail spectacularly in my solo queue games. They're champions who if they don't do well and get the ball rolling will only end up costing you the game because they don't have any tools with which to defend.



your mistake was equating yolo q to competitive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2013)

so basically

ur judging lee sin

based on ur league's (gold...in NA) lee sins


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> wes u certainly love to rattle off on the weaknesses on such champs without realizing that their strengths more than compensate for their fallacies


Think you mean faults/weaknesses.

A fallacy is a false notion or unsound argument. oooooo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 13, 2013)

ya

my phones autocorrect op


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Alternate will win because Varus is junk.


Wesley strikes again!


Wesley said:


> The best defensive in the game is life steal.
> 
> Gambit is toast.  Annie is an antique.  Varus is junk.  Udyr is terrible.  Aatarox is the weakest new champ we've seen in a long time.


C-C-C-Combo!


Wesley said:


> Sk will win.  Ryze and Lee are worthless.


KO!


Wesley said:


> Ryze doesn't have a poke and he only has one form of cc that is single target.  The only good thing about him is that he can build tank without sacrificing any damage.  Advantageous if the other team hasn't built penetration items, but if they have he's nothing special.
> 
> Lee has great mobility, but he lacks control aside from his ultimate.  If he can't land his q, he can't do anything and even if he does land it, it's not like there's a whole lot he can do after reaching his target.  People play him because he's fun.


FATALITY!


Didi said:


> I'm getting really close to just ignore-listing Wesley
> 
> 
> The amount of bullshit posts (though I loved most of his predictions were wrong) he put out today was just overwhelming
> ...


i lol'd


Gogeta said:


> That's an unreliable line knock up, AOE is something like Amumu's Ult or his W


Tell that to DanDy.

[YOUTUBE]KaGatoRT99E[/YOUTUBE]




Wesley said:


> Not at all.  I'm merely speaking from experience.  Most of the champs I rail against fail spectacularly in my solo queue games.  They're champions who if they don't do well and get the ball rolling will only end up costing you the game because they don't have any tools with which to defend.


OVERKILL!!!


Original Sin said:


> Anyone here named Dankingtons?


nope.


WAD said:


> so basically
> 
> ur judging lee sin
> 
> based on ur league's (gold...in NA) lee sins


i lol'd. again. 

also that shit was so loud it cracked my headphones.


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Not at all.  I'm merely speaking from experience.  Most of the champs I rail against fail spectacularly in my solo queue games.  They're champions who if they don't do well and get the ball rolling will only end up costing you the game because they don't have any tools with which to defend.



>using solo q to judge competitive viabilty


ya blew it


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2013)

First game in my series against Rumble top


I destroyed that filthy yordle.
At one point was 1v2 Akali and Rumble top, they had to back off like bitches.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd like to hear a general opinion of Rengar to you guys. What do you see him as? Bruiser? Assasin? Is he fine as he is? Where do you think lies the issue?

Personally, his Q and Ult do not fit with his W and E. 
His W looks like an ability for prolonged fights, and his E to chase his prey after that long battle, but whilst his Ult isn't as bad, his Q heavily enforces the assassin role. IMO, we should heavily nerf the damage, BUT, give it steroids of w/e nature.

So yeah, i'd like to hear your thoughts.

EDIT : I'd like to note that Riot find triple Q toxic


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

I can make accurate predictions all day every day for weeks and you guys won't say anything.  One bad day where the Europeans slap at one another like little girls until one team falls over dead and you're up in my grill.  Isn't that how it always is?  Never get any credit for anything, but absolutely everything is subject to criticism.

And there's nothing wrong with making assessments based on personal experience.  Frankly, from what I've seen godly plays don't happen all that often at the pro-level.  I also see them making the same mistakes as everyone in solo queue.

The main difference boils down to the lane swapping and the extra wards on the map.



Gogeta said:


> I'd like to hear a general opinion of Rengar to you guys. What do you see him as? Bruiser? Assasin? Is he fine as he is? Where do you think lies the issue?
> 
> Personally, his Q and Ult do not fit with his W and E.
> His W looks like an ability for prolonged fights, and his E to chase his prey after that long battle, but whilst his Ult isn't as bad, his Q heavily enforces the assassin role. IMO, we should heavily nerf the damage, BUT, give it steroids of w/e nature.
> ...



I'd go full assasin with Rengar.  You stand a good chance of taking someone down with you that way and if the fight takes place in the jungle, you'll probably run away with the kills.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I can make accurate predictions all day every day for weeks and you guys won't say anything.  One bad day where the Europeans slap at one another like little girls until one team falls over dead and you're up in my grill.  Isn't that how it always is?  Never get any credit for anything, but absolutely everything is subject to criticism.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with making assessments based on personal experience.  Frankly, from what I've seen godly plays don't happen all that often at the pro-level.  I also see them making the same mistakes as everyone in solo queue.
> 
> The main difference boils down to the lane swapping and the extra wards on the map.



I don't think people here mind you making a mistake

The problem is when you call out a champion on how bad he is, and when a team stomps with him you say that they just had luck. Basically, you try to find an excuse for the win instead of admitting you were wrong and the champion was strong.

Also, you should really not judge who wins in a match just by picks, but by players


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I can make accurate predictions all day every day for weeks and you guys won't say anything.  One bad day where the Europeans slap at one another like little girls until one team falls over dead and you're up in my grill.  Isn't that how it always is?  Never get any credit for anything, but absolutely everything is subject to criticism.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with making assessments based on personal experience.  Frankly, from what I've seen godly plays don't happen all that often at the pro-level.  I also see them making the same mistakes as everyone in solo queue.
> 
> ...



nobody's slamming you for having losing predictions, we're just irritated at your extremely subjective bias against several champions that are perfectly viable, yet you consistently bash with words like "trash" and "useless". 

Just be less opinionated and be more open to other's opinions on champions and nobody will ever have a problem with your posts lol.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't think people here mind you making a mistake



Even Darth is gloating.  



> The problem is when you call out a champion on how bad he is, and when a team stomps with him you say that they just had luck. Basically, you try to find an excuse for the win instead of admitting you were wrong and the champion was strong.



This is what I don't get most of all.  People are taking this shit PERSONALLY.  I get attacked for saying a champ is bad.  People say shit like "I'm going to put you on my ignore list".  You'd think I killed their mother with the grief I get.

I don't have alot of confidence in many champions and while I have seen pretty much every champion completely run away with a game, that's simply because the way items work in the games.  To me, a champion's real worth is on display when he's on the losing side.  What he can do to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat.



> Also, you should really not judge who wins in a match just by picks, but by players



I don't know anything about the players and don't really care to.  I don't think it really matters.



Darth said:


> nobody's slamming you for having losing predictions, we're just irritated at your extremely subjective bias against several champions that are perfectly viable, yet you consistently bash with words like "trash" and "useless".
> 
> Just be less opinionated and be more open to other's opinions on champions and nobody will ever have a problem with your posts lol.



I'll keep an open mind.  I'll change it if I think it's warranted.  Until then, Shen split pushes don't work, since team fights are pretty much decided in the first 10 seconds anyways.  Lee Sin is too reliant on wards, flash, and his q landing to be reliable.  Ryze falls short because the range on his spells are too small (only made worse in the upcoming patch).  Sona's too dependent on her ultimate which is not often nearly enough considering it's impact.

Annie needs to charge up her spells to perform CC.  A crippling weakness if you don't have the initiative.  Being able to drop your full combo is great and all, but if you need your flash to do it, you aren't a good champion.

Varus is a poor substitute for Ashe.  Both of them bring CC to a fight, but only Ashe can use her ult for effective initiation.  He tries to make up for this by having a minor steroid effect, but lacking mobility, he can't compete with the likes of Trist, Vayne, or Graves.

Just to name a few anyway.


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2013)

>says we don't like him because of LCS predictions
>said that Riven is a bad champ
>said that Shen is a bad champ
>motherfuckin Shen
>says Aatrox and Annie are bad champs despite that it's Gambit using them
>says that Nasus is a bad champ and is auto lose even though C9's Meteos uses him and they win
>now says he doesn't know about players, doesn't care to, and it doesn't matter


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 13, 2013)

This thread is lovely as always. 

/s.


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2013)

even lovelier ever since jiyeon and vae got banned 

we could probably do with a few more bans though to be completely honest.


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2013)

A few more? Do you wan't this convo to die?


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2013)

Partially dead would be fantastic actually.

and lol this isn't a convo thread bro.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 14, 2013)

too be fair, i dont think he ever said shen was bad, just overrated


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't think people here mind you making a mistake
> 
> *The problem is when you call out a champion on how bad he is, and when a team stomps with him you say that they just had luck. Basically, you try to find an excuse for the win instead of admitting you were wrong and the champion was strong.*
> 
> Also, you should really not judge who wins in a match just by picks, but by players



It's this Wesley


I don't mind if you make predictions. But it's incredibly annoying if you consistently act like your opinion is definitely 100% right, and if your prediction turns out wrong you can't admit your mistake but instead start listing shit why the teams played wrong. 


Also you act even now as if almost all of your prediction are right, when it's more like 60/40 or 70/30. 




You just come off as an arrogant cunt. While I'm sure you could be a lovely fellow.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

EU LCS is ongoing~


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2013)

PLS NO


NOT THE S2 WORLDS WAITING SONG



THE MEMORIES


THEY ARE FLOWING BACK


I DON'T WANT TO RELIVE THAT NIGHTMARE



edit: thank god it's over


----------



## Santí (Jul 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *The best defensive in the game is life steal.*
> 
> Gambit is toast.  Annie is an antique.  Varus is junk.  Udyr is terrible.  *Aatarox is the weakest new champ we've seen in a long time.*



>a champion who's defense is almost purely his life steal and healing
>Irony HQ


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

He's probably weak because no one knows how to play him. Also, Gambit getting their ass kicked and Darien needs to go. Based on what I hear he dies way to easily.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >a champion who's defense is almost purely his life steal and healing
> >Irony HQ



He's melee.  He'll die if he attacks the enemy.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 14, 2013)

I feel like shit everytime i lose a game on ARAM using a ADC... have to understand that tanks & Peelers >>> almost everything on that map


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2013)

lol gambit, get rekt scrubz




Original Sin said:


> He's probably weak because no one knows how to play him. Also, Gambit getting their ass kicked and Darien needs to go. Based on what I hear he dies way to easily.



Darien always gets camped because he's really really good

There's been top laners in the pro scene who stopped playing top lane just because they were sick of getting owned by Darien


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> He's melee.  He'll die if he attacks the enemy.


That's not the truth at all. See Riven, Jax, Tryndamere. Aatrox is just as dangerous because he has a free GA and BT so to team fights he brings the question if you should attack him or leave him for later which both bring big problems.


Didi said:


> lol gambit, get rekt scrubz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Gambit knew this they should use it to their advantage.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm inclined to think SK will win.  They lack hard cc to peel for Vayne, but I don't think FNC will be able to capitalize if they do lock her down.  They'll go to pieces.


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

> I'm inclined to think SK will win. They lack hard cc to peel for Vayne, but I don't think FNC will be able to capitalize if they do lock her down. They'll go to pieces.



See...this is much more reasonable than calling a champion trash


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

But SK is still holding off this game for too long and are not giving answers to Ryze split pushing.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> But SK is still holding off this game for too long and are not giving answers to Ryze split pushing.



I don't think I've seen this happen very often in the NA games.  Low number of kills and everyone being afraid to engage.  Happened twice yesterday where they danced around each other after the laning phase for 20 mins until someone lucked out enough to catch someone out.  Usually around Baron.

Fucking Ward wars.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

No no no. This always happen in SK vs Fnatic games. SK gets a lead and then pussies out and let Fnatic catch up.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

Nyph threw, Kevin wanted to engage but canceled that, so Candy activated Ult on Vayne

Beautiful 5000 ELO play


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

The longer a game goes on, the less personal skill matters.  Fights become shorter and shorter due to the power creep from items.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 14, 2013)

just tuned into the LCS

This game has been going on for so long that the supports actually have an item complete outside of the sightstone, boots and lots of wards

the suspense!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

Kill.  Me.  Now.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

The difference between these teams. If Fnatic gets ahead they push hard. If they get behind they always creep back.  SK gets ahead they are either cocky or pussies. If they get behind they lose.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

I feel like I'm watching a game of soccer.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

Finally. Jesus Christ.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

In the last fight I gotta give props to Hercubot for doing what I think Lee Sins should do and kicked Ryze away.

Also, 10/10 would ganks Sjokz


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

Alternate will win if Ez can get Icefist early.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty good game from both teams.


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Alternate will win if Ez can get Icefist early.



Sigh...

Why do you never factor in player skill? 

Ez rushing Iceborn has virtually nothing to do with either team winning or losing the game. Blue Ez will build fast or slow depending on how well the player plays. 

Competitive League isn't just champion vs champion matchup lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2013)

tired of people mindlessly building blue ez

oh hey im against nocturne and akali and irelia

i can surely kite them

with blue ez!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

lol who was it in this thread that said splitpush strats dont work anymore?

This TF just took two inhibs and 4 turrets splitpushing on his own.

gg whoever said that was an idiot. lol


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

Make that 3 inhibs.


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm glad the pokecomp lost


Fuck pokecomps

I wanna see teamfights


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> tired of people mindlessly building blue ez
> 
> oh hey im against nocturne and akali and irelia
> 
> ...



Why isn't any Ezreal going BT Triforce IE

I miss those days


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

didi get on skype!!


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2013)

okay        sure


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Why do you never factor in player skill?



Because it's hard to determine.



> Ez rushing Iceborn has virtually nothing to do with either team winning or losing the game. Blue Ez will build fast or slow depending on how well the player plays



With a poke comp, blue ez helps by allowing more pokes to land on a target as well as enhancing your kiting ability.  The one fight where things turned around against them?  No Icefist.  Ez finished his Bork before getting his fist and it hurt his team.  That Bork didn't help at all, but an Icefist would have given them more breathing space and set up kill shots from Nid.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

Apparently Bulwark has been removed from the PBE Air Client and now Aegis builds into Locket

Not sure how to feel about this


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

Solari Locket?  Personally as a support...I HATE ACTIVE ITEMS.

MYM will win.  They're too dependent on Twitch.  Kass will get locked down and blown up.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Because it's hard to determine.



No it's not. I would take Xpeke over Ocelote and Meteos over Snoopeh.  I would take DL over any adc. I would honestly also take Fnatic over SK because Fnatic has all around better players and I am surprised they are not doing so good atm.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2013)

bulwark is op

it shuts down ap teams early/mid too hard while no such item exists to counter AD


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> bulwark is op
> 
> it shuts down ap teams early/mid too hard while no such item exists to counter AD



True, i often see tanks even in the LCS go Tabi, Omen, FH, Sunfire, but not one MR item cause the lone HP is enough.

AD's are too strong and AP's are kinda too weak.
I don't know, i just loved S2 itemization much more, despite it being staple in the jungle like it is now.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

AP is weak because they're completely reliant on bursting targets down, where an ad carry has more room to kite and brawl because of life steal.  Spell vamp is simply too weak since most ap champs deal aoe damage with their abilities even if the ability is not actually all that strong at dealing aoe damage.

Damage sticks to AP champs.  It doesn't stick to AD since they'll heal up off champs and minions waves.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2013)

wonder if spell vamp would even be OP if it benefitted more from AoE like 50%

think not


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> wonder if spell vamp would even be OP if it benefitted more from AoE like 50%
> 
> think not



Yah i think it should be 75 pct

I mean how often do you get a successful AOE attack on at least 3 champs ATM? And in lane you use that AOE ability on a single enemy anyway

I am really just afraid of Rumble if spellvamp was buffed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2013)

vlad more for me tbh


----------



## Shozan (Jul 14, 2013)

that MYM Twisted Fate was shit


----------



## Chausie (Jul 14, 2013)

YAY EG me luvvers did it


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2013)

Shozan said:


> that MYM Twisted Fate was shit



Czaru is so fucking predictable, he ALWAYS takes TP on his midlaners


that's why EG took tp on both malph and kass, to be able to countergank wherever he went, and it worked


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

dis chauise gai....


----------



## Chausie (Jul 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> dis chauise gai....



wat u want


----------



## Shozan (Jul 14, 2013)

I actually did think in the pick and ban phase, if EG doesn't throw this and play ok, they take this.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

xpeke posted this on his facebook.

[youtube]GgcQX4MRgvs[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

spellvamp doesn't need any buffs
apparently you guys don't remember the days of double wota morgana, kennen, vladimir, cass


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

wow that song really does go with everything.


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

also fuck bulwark
that item is op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2013)

double wota still exists 

they just increased the price on the item by 400 

apparently that was enough to kill that meta

despite the fact u can build it from kages now


----------



## Chausie (Jul 14, 2013)

he's dancing like i did when eg won


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure double wota started when they buffed the spell vamp from wota to 25% from 20% and then they had to revert it to 20% again when people just ran double ap every game

it wasn't the cost
they nerfed the spell vamp 5%


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

also yes, the 400 gold increase fucked it kind of


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

and the build path on it kinda sucks now cause who the fuck builds kage's before revolver?


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

you can get away with kage on morg before revolver
but on vlad lol no


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2013)

u can always get revolver then kages then let it sit for 15 minutes?

like

u have 6 item slots


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

and who the fuck builds wota on morg these days anyway.

like unless you're specifically tailored with your top/jungle for a double Wota comp you're probably never going to build the item thanks to the influx of ad and burst casters making resistance/ap items a must rush.


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

> u can always get revolver then kages then let it sit for 15 minutes?
> 
> like
> 
> u have 6 item slots



thats a bitch move


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2013)

league is all about who makes the most bitch moves

that's why there are bans and drafts


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't you just build Spectral Wraith since it's same amount of spell vamp?


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

> league is all about who makes the most bitch moves
> 
> that's why there are bans and drafts



bans and draft is to prevent the bitch moves
aka banning nunu and timmothy



> Can't you just build Spectral Wraith since it's same amount of spell vamp?




that's the preferred choice on vlad now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2013)

who the fuck is timmothy


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

teemo

**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2013)

why ban teeto


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

cuz timmothy is a whore


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

Played on the Turkish server tonight for the last 5 hours and my account is now level 10. '

So far, not a word of english was spoken


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

When does the OGN begin?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 14, 2013)

the amateur challenge thing? 2am this says

so in an hour and 15mins


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> the amateur challenge thing? 2am this says
> 
> so in an hour and 15mins



No, I mean the Korean version of the LCS.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> No, I mean the Korean version of the LCS.



Yes, I know what OGN is. OGN are holding an amatuer tournament soon, which is why I thought that was what you meant.

And vae said: the next OGN game
is the 17th
3AM PDT


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

@wesley


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

oh shit blaze vs najin black sword on the 17th
if you're going to watch an ogn game, this is the one to watch


oh shit and KTB vs CJ Frost on the 19th
get hyped


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Yes, I know what OGN is. OGN are holding an amatuer tournament soon, which is why I thought that was what you meant.
> 
> And vae said: the next OGN game
> is the 17th
> 3AM PDT



What stream will have the amatuer tourney?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

If only i could see every match Jax is present in :/

I only managed to see a bit of Jax jungle in OGN the other day


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2013)

So from now on, every time I play Rumble i'm just going to constantly hype my "godly Rumble Ults" before a teamfight so that when a teamfight does come around, I land 85% of the best Rumble ults you'll ever see. 

Cause I'm da best!


----------



## Chausie (Jul 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What stream will have the amatuer tourney?


----------



## αce (Jul 14, 2013)

OH LOOK 
a jungle lee in korea
unheard of


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do all koreans have the same damn hairdo?


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2013)

All girls team next week? Dear lord of time speed up.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

just got a desk

i have not had a desk in 4-5 years

this is kinda cool


----------



## Darth (Jul 15, 2013)

Is the desk optimal for playing League? 

congrats on the new desk Chausie. May it last forever!


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Is the desk optimal for playing League?
> 
> congrats on the new desk Chausie. May it last forever!



it's much better than having to sit on the floor or in bed! 

and it's got a smooth surface, where i can put my mouse, so it won't be all weird when i play!

and the keyboard doesn't go up and down as i use it to type!

people who always use desks don't realise what a good time they have had.

also, anyone know of a way to find out what skins someone has without asking them directly?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2013)

Is Shyvana an AD or an AP champ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 15, 2013)

she can be either really

but id consider her hybrid more than anything


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Chausie,


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

nami with a 66% pick rate and an 81% win rate in ogn 
op champ
riot nerf pls


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Chausie,



seems you need to upload your skins yourself to have them noted on that, sadly


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2013)

αce said:


> nami with a 66% pick rate and an 81% win rate in ogn
> op champ
> riot nerf pls


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

1.5 would still be retarded


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2013)

αce said:


> 1.5 would still be retarded



True but 2 seconds is too fucking long for a level 1 bubble. There's no other supports early level that have a 2 second stun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 15, 2013)

ban thresh nami and Janna

it's the holy trinity of sups atm


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd laugh out loud if Nami wins a team the season championships.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 15, 2013)

nami is op tho

sustain, nasty steroid, CC, speed boost, engage/disengage, sick damage


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

she will get nerfed, then people will go back to shouting at me for picking her

it is inevitable


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope she stays where she is. She has a good kit and it needs to show.


----------



## Santí (Jul 15, 2013)

People think Nami sucked? She's my favorite support to have, I wish she was picked more often.


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2013)

Her abilities iirc were pretty weak and she also takes some skill with that q. But now it's not so highly risked.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> People think Nami sucked? She's my favourite support to have, I wish she was picked more often.



When she came out, ye

she has received nothing but buffs since then


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> she will get nerfed, then people will go back to shouting at me for picking her
> 
> it is inevitable



Nerfed? Nah. They'll just probably fix the bug which will revert her back to normal. She'll still be just as good but at least no level 1 bubble 2 second stun.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Have you guys tried out Vi mid? It's no sleeper OP or something, but i find it very fun and the roaming is extremely strong


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Have you guys tried out Vi mid? It's no sleeper OP or something, but i find it very fun and the roaming is extremely strong



Seen it played a few times. Doesn't she get zoned by mages before level 6 though? I mean I guess she can safely farm with her e though.


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2013)

I've thought about it. But I think her laning phase is kinda of difficult since she's a melee and has no sustain. I think she's perfect for the jungle since she has a good gap closer and her ult is pretty much death for an adc or anyone trying to run away or stay back.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nerfed? Nah. They'll just probably fix the bug which will revert her back to normal. She'll still be just as good but at least no level 1 bubble 2 second stun.



from what that reddit said, riot said it was intentional?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> from what that reddit said, riot said it was intentional?



I haven't seen any red posts about it or anyone said it was intentional from them. 

If it is intentional, then that is op as fuck.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

EG Changes


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2013)

nRated joins EG as an analyst wooo. That's interesting



> We depart for LCS Tenerife tomorrow, with our first game being against Fnatic on Thursday.


 Lol they face fnatic too...

Who is Shacker?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> nRated joins EG as an analyst wooo. That's interesting
> 
> Lol they face fnatic too...
> 
> Who is Shacker?



i thought shacker was too young tbh

he's a guy i used to see them duo'ing a lot with and who they said plays at an LCS level before

i guess it was only a matter of time before he did, just didn't think it would be actually in EG!


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

snoopeh benched himself
praise the heavens


----------



## Darth (Jul 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> ban thresh nami and Janna
> 
> it's the holy trinity of sups atm


who the fuck bans Janna?

Maybe if you wanna play Udyr or something lol. 


Original Sin said:


> I'd laugh out loud if Nami wins a team the season championships.


Mundo won S2 championships. 

Look what happened to him. 


Chausie said:


> EG Changes



Snoopeh and Krepo getting shafted?

Oh well they are their worst players I suppose. Still gonna be sad to not see them as often. If nRated was just their analyst it'd be okay but with Snoopeh stepping down and Krepo seemingly going as well it won't be the same CLG EU that we know.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I've thought about it. But I think her laning phase is kinda of difficult since she's a melee and has no sustain. I think she's perfect for the jungle since she has a good gap closer and her ult is pretty much death for an adc or anyone trying to run away or stay back.



True, her laning phase can be hard due to those disadvantages,  however, you have to remember that she is VERY strong early on ; I was against TF, at level 4, fully charged Q, AA, E, AA ignite killed him from full HP.

She doesn't get as much harassed/abussed due to how much her E pushes the wave, leaving the enemy the choice to CS or harass.

Also most mages are very weak early whilst Vi is stupidly strong in that phase.

The problem i have with Jungle Vi is that she does way, way less damage. If you want to gank with mid lane Vi, even if you are even you'll still have more gold, more items and thus more damage (not to mention levels), so if your top or bot laner is behind you can compensate for that, where as with jungle Vi it's not really the case.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Seen it played a few times. Doesn't she get zoned by mages before level 6 though? I mean I guess she can safely farm with her e though.



I've played mostly against TF's, Lissandra's and a Syndra (A few others but i really don't recall which or how the lane went) but refer above for early zoning.


----------



## nore (Jul 15, 2013)

αce said:


> snoopeh benched himself
> praise the heavens



He probly will come back. The same way HotshotGG is trying.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Snoopeh and Krepo getting shafted?
> 
> Oh well they are their worst players I suppose. Still gonna be sad to not see them as often. If nRated was just their analyst it'd be okay but with Snoopeh stepping down and Krepo seemingly going as well it won't be the same CLG EU that we know.




think nrated is mainly analyst, with the possibility of stepping in if krepo underperforms

like snoopeh is still going to be around, and still may play games in the lcs here and there depending on how it's going in scrims. i think.

like the subs/analyst may just take a more active role in the team and won't just be there for when the main team gets ill

that's what i gathered anyway


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Mundo won S2 championships.
> 
> Look what happened to him.


I mean that Nami since the beginning of Season 3 was seen as a horrible champ and now you might see her over other champs, even thresh since he would most likely be banned.



Gogeta said:


> True, her laning phase can be hard due to those disadvantages,  however, you have to remember that she is VERY strong early on ; I was against TF, at level 4, fully charged Q, AA, E, AA ignite killed him from full HP.
> 
> She doesn't get as much harassed/abussed due to how much her E pushes the wave, leaving the enemy the choice to CS or harass.
> 
> ...


While yes like other aa-melees she would have an early advantage she can still be countered by a duo lane and get harassed. She does have an E but it costs a good amount of mana. And what's the shit is that Vi needs a good early game or she falls behind.


nore said:


> He probly will come back. The same way HotshotGG is trying.



Hotshot retired. He's making looking for another team now to also represent CLG.
This whole thing seems like a CLG curse since iirc EG was CLG EU.


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2013)

I know this is late but I wanted to give Wesley the number for Meteos' Nasus jungle.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> While yes like other aa-melees she would have an early advantage she can still be countered by a duo lane and get harassed. She does have an E but it costs a good amount of mana. And what's the shit is that Vi needs a good early game or she falls behind.



Then again until plat or diamond duo lanes are not seen outside of bot lane. And even then they just go top most of the time.

It's true that if they decide to go mid she is fucked hard, but this is the issue in general with melee bruisers which is why they are so barely viable right now.

If everyone were to play who is the best for each role, for top lane we'd only see Ryze/Jayce/Elise/Renekton and my most hated, Lissandra.

Also if she fails to get kills from lane, there is always ganks top/bot. If that fails or she simply gets outplayed hard it is really hard to be useful outside of suicide engage. As i said, she is just a lot of fun to play and her roaming is really strong, but overall she does feel outclassed.

It's just that she is just above average in the fields where the specialized mages are average (Basically if Morde has high damage but no mobility or CC, or if Fiddlesticks has CC but no mobility, she has decent damage, mobility and CC)

Again, she is just hella fun, and just like with Jarvan, a lot of unexpected burst.


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

nasus is op
wither is good for ganks

Since c9 pretty much just stole korean meta, I'm pretty sure they chose to adopt the wave manipulation strategy. Basically you just take your jungler and have two other good early laners/split pushers and you push the fuck out of lanes while one lane freezes and slow pushes. Eventually the minion waves push up and give you substantially more pressure than you would have otherwise and prevents the other team from farming since one lane is pretty much just frozen until objectives become more important. Also, since junglers spend a lot of time in lane defending towers in the 2v1 meta, Nasus is downright retarded to face since you can't push against him. Ozone is arguable the most aggressive team in OGN right now (besides maybe KTB) and Nasus would have royally fucked their aggression. To beat Blaze you need to beat them with aggression, otherwise you're fucked. It's called the  strategy and wasn't necessarily created by Blaze, but it was used to it's fullest potential with them. Nasus was so effective in Blaze's 13 game win streak that MVP Ozone banned Nasus two out of the three games, and only resorted to not banning it in the second game because Blaze had blue side advantage and they had to get rid of TF/Kennen (probably flames best champion)/Jayce. Jayce and TF are two of Ambitions best. They would have banned it otherwise.

Spirit fire clears waves so fast and allows for easy tower dives/tower defending because it does insane damage when maxed and has the equivalent of two brutalizers worth of armor shred when you use it _at level 1_. Nasus is also the fatest early game objective taker in the game with spirit fire and his ultimate for dragon. Basically, if you have Nasus, you can pretty much just dictate the flow of the lane and you get more out of your 2v1 since you can hold tower for much longer.


Yeah, Nasus is op as fuck. Helios used it amazingly and Meteos does the same.


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2013)

I know she is good. Muh first penta.


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

Also not sure if C9 adopted that _exact_ strategy, since they push pretty much every lane and then just win because NA teams don't know how to respond to aggression, but Nasus still op, so may as well play him before spirit fire gets nerfed.


This is why I keep saying Nasus isn't for team fights. He's for early lane control, objective control and aggression/counter aggression that eventually leads to tower pressure and a gold lead you can't possibly recover from. He pretty much fucks any comp if played correctly.


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2013)

Truth, i played Nasus top. I was effective but mainly if I was ahead with my Q farm and items because my team kept dying too easily.


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

Also, Lee sin also fits in this role, just slightly differently. He's all early game aggression but lacks counter aggression. If you use it right though it won't matter.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Another random question - what champs do you guys like to play but only under certain situations?

Personally i love playing Nasus and Poppy top when i know that my team can hold on while i farm to become a beast. Have you met 6 item Poppy? You do not want to see that.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Another random question - what champs do you guys like to play but only under certain situations?
> 
> Personally i love playing Nasus and Poppy top when i know that my team can hold on while i farm to become a beast. Have you met 6 item Poppy? You do not want to see that.



I only play Soraka if we're going to be passive lane + against poke comps. Poppy can be good if she gets to late game and not get fucked by early game. 

I'll play Volibear top sometimes under certain conditions.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I only play Soraka if we're going to be passive lane + against poke comps. Poppy can be good if she gets to late game and not get fucked by early game.
> 
> I'll play Volibear top sometimes under certain conditions.



What if i told you lvl 1 Poppy with full armor page > LVL 1 Darius? 
That's how stupidly hard she is to kill if she goes that route

Even though it's much easier to do well with Nasus rather than Poppy in lane due to wither and passive, Poppy outscales everyone so hard.
Oh my god. Even though Nasus can come close to 1 vs 5ing a whole enemy team (depending on how much CC they have), Poppy is TBH the only one who can be called "hyper carry". 
I heard that was the term for heroes in DotA who could 1v5 if they were fed enough. That's Poppy man.


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2013)

Thresh when I need a win.


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

No one in league reaches Dota hyper carry level status. It's not even close.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

αce said:


> No one in league reaches Dota hyper carry level status. It's not even close.



I haven't played DoTA so i wouldn't know, but 6 item Poppy is the closest to being able to 1v5.


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

Nothing is as stupid as anti-mage. Fucking anti-mage.
Here, just read these op abilities.



> Burns an opponent's mana on each attack. Mana Break deals 60% of the mana burned as damage to the target.
> Mana per Hit: 28/40/52/64






> Short distance teleportation that allows Anti-Mage to move in and out of combat.
> Range: 1000/1075/1150/1150
> _cooldown at max rank: 5 fucking seconds_





> Increases Anti-Mage's resistance to magic damage.
> Resistance: 26%/34%/42%/50%
> Stacks with magic resistance items.
> Total hero magic resist for max level Spell Shield is 62.5%.





> For each point of mana missing by the target unit, damage is dealt to it and surrounding enemies. The primary target is stunned for a short duration.
> Range: 600
> Damage: 0.6/0.85/1.1
> Radius: 300
> Stun Duration: 0.1/0.2/0.3


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

spectre is also op


> Creates a spectral nemesis to attack each enemy hero after a short delay. At any moment during the duration, Spectre can use Reality to take the place of a given illusion.
> Haunt illusions are uncontrollable, take extra damage, and deal less damage than Spectre herself. They move at 400 base movement speed and ignore terrain.



basically a hyper carry that can split push/farm all day and then just teleport into fights. considering the dota map is generally larger and gpm is generally higher, this is just flat out op since most teams need their carry to push


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

αce said:


> Nothing is as stupid as anti-mage. Fucking anti-mage.
> Here, just read these op abilities.



I use Anti-Mage, he's pretty crappy tbh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

and hes not a hyper carry


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 15, 2013)

How come... everytime I play you guys, it turns into 4 v 5. And since Adrian was lagging too, 3 v 5.


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

because 4n


----------



## αce (Jul 15, 2013)

> I use Anti-Mage, he's pretty crappy tbh.



you're using him wrong



> and hes not a hyper carry


yes he is


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'll play Volibear top sometimes under certain conditions.



lol ironic


----------



## Maerala (Jul 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> And since Adrian was lagging too, 3 v 5.



I helped. 

But Kyle not banning blue Thresh after explicitly being asked to gave me AIDS with hemorrhoids on the side.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

αce said:


> you're using him wrong
> 
> 
> yes he is



no...he's not. unless they've made some big changes, anti-mage is not an op champ by any means. he needs a fuck ton of farm before he can carry, and why would you pick him when you could just get someone who can carry hard earlier. thats like saying poppy is good because she can be disruptive when she has a ton of farm :|.

anti mage is a pub stomper


----------



## Didi (Jul 15, 2013)

For the people that don't know Dota at all, what Ace forget to mention (which are things that are important for why Anti Mage is capable of 1v5 late game)

1) spells don't scale, so that magic resist is even stronger
2) The carry stat, Agility, not only gives you damage and attack speed, but also Armor, so he's also hard as fuck to kill for anyone else besides other carries






From what I've seen in Dota 2 though, Faceless Void, now that's a true hyper carry.

Like np I've got a 5 second AoE stun, a 1300 range (like 3 flashes) dash which slows attackspeed and movementspeed on it's path, I've got 25% dodge chance and 25% chance on AA's to stun someone for 1s and deal bonus damage (bonus damage is doubled if they're trapped in his ult AoE stun)


Like shit ^ (use bro)
You just stun them all day everyday and deal shittons of damage and can easily lifesteal up since you also dodge 25% (and oh yeah, this can stack with certain items so you can get it up to 51%, like wtf, dodge over half of the attacks np)

now that's hypercarrying




(he also has maximum troll potential cuz your ult also stuns your teammates lol)


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

5 second stuns?

Fuck that shit

I realise it's not paced the same way as LoL (in which 3 seconds is at least 70 hours) but i've never been fan of long ass stuns and CC like that.

Just seems stupid. Have any of you tried HoN/Bloodline Champions?


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes faceless void is retarded. 





> Fuck that shit
> 
> I realise it's not paced the same way as LoL (in which 3 seconds is at least 70 hours) but i've never been fan of long ass stuns and CC like that.
> 
> Just seems stupid. Have any of you tried HoN/Bloodline Champions?



There is much more cc in Hon and Dota but they have an item that negates all of that for like 8 seconds. I played Hon for about a year.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

αce said:


> Yes faceless void is retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hows HoN outside of the CC?

I played a kind of WW/Rengar hybrid champ? He has some magic immunity and inbuilt LS in his kit. Found him pretty fun but the game itself seems way more complicated, not to mention that the map is huge and that the interface is so god damn awful. 

That is probably what off-put me the most. I wanted to get into it but i felt much more lost than when i first started LoL


----------



## Didi (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah for me it's the same in dota 2


artstyle is such that it's way harder to distinguish between creeps/background/heroes

spell effects are also pretty hard to see so it's just like wtf is happening





and ugh your hero just feels so much more unresponsive like fuck man
fucking turn rates



and some gameplay implementations are just straight up retarded design choices
like fuck
If I'm Drow Ranger (basically Ashe), why do I need to manually cast my every single frost arrow instead of being able to toggle it on and then auto attack


like shit ^ (use bro) that's just a dumb choice


I also don't really like that to buy some items you have go to a different shop (though I haven't seen the implementation of that in high level play, maybe sick ganks get set up there if you know the enemy could finish that item there now)


And some more stuff which I can't recall atm but which just seemed like poor fucking design choices


----------



## Didi (Jul 16, 2013)

OH YEAH I REMEMBER


WHY CAN TURRETS ALSO RANDOMLY SWITCH TO ME INSTEAD OF PRIORITIZING MINIONS


FUCK DAT SHITE


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

I played Dota 2 a bit, but yeah so many LoL look alike champs.

IIRC Dunkey even made a video about that.

I agree that it feels so fucking unresponsive holy shit.
Also, i might be wrong, but you have to walk back to your fountain, correct? Or is that HoN only? Or have i been doing something wrong all along

I don't know, i played tutorials for both games, they don't nearly get in depth. LoL doesn't either but there isn't as much you need to learn afterwards


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

you have to buy teleport scrolls
it costs 135 gold for each one
but you can teleport to towers making push strats much harder


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh.

One last thing is, item seem to cost WAY WAY more than in LoL

Is passive gold/gold from creeps that much higher to compensate or is just laning phase/games in general longer?


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

games are generally the same length
item recipes cost much more
especially for secret shop


gold per minute in dota is usually much higher since you can creep pull and stack the minion camps in the jungle and freezing lane is much easier because you can deny creeps. basically the game is just harder in general....


----------



## Didi (Jul 16, 2013)

Minions do give more gold indeed, I think I got like 45g for every creep


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I played Dota 2 a bit, but yeah so many LoL look alike champs.
> *You do understand that DOTA2/LoL/HoN are are very incestuous group of games due to the fact that they all came from DOTA1 and "ripped off" heroes and designs from it, right? DOTA2 devs redesign the characters from DOTA1 to update the models and to not get sued by Blizzard for using WC3 heroes. They do not rip designs from League. Icefrog is the dude who makes DOTA1 and also on the DOTA2 team, so Valve kind of has some authority on the dotaz with him on their team *
> 
> I agree that it feels so fucking unresponsive holy shit.
> ...





Gogeta said:


> Oh.
> 
> One last thing is, item seem to cost WAY WAY more than in LoL
> 
> ...


Why am I in the LoL thread and why is the LoL thread talking about Dota 2


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

vae is unbanned in 3 days
prepare yourselves


----------



## Shozan (Jul 16, 2013)

Can i have a link for that Dota and LOL champion comparison, please?


----------



## Maerala (Jul 16, 2013)

Proceed, gentlemen.


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

magnus go fuck yourself


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyway if anyone here wants to play some L4D2 sometimes hook me  up

I am an awful hunter



> That's a weird opinion that I just don't agree with. There might be a slightly different pacing to the character movement by design, but your choice of words there is poor. The game is absolutely responsive.



Maybe the map is so big but i feel like the heroes move very slow. League chases feel like high speed pursuit in comparison.
IMO it feels kinda sloppy but that's just me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 16, 2013)

i ma a god at l4d2

25dmg pounces all day

best genre: fps games

WITH ZOMBIES

no way i cant be king at this hsit

it is known


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Its like every time i see a survivor and i try to leap to him from high distance to get dat 25 DMG, the guy does triple back flip at the last second

Have you/are you playing on the MGFTW servers? I find the point ones awesome.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 16, 2013)

So Shacker is from London!

another reason for me to support EG, one of my fellow countrymen are in it


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

wad never online
we can never yolo q


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2013)

Location: Ireland


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

lol i thought the same thing
move back to england pls



also to anyone that watches competitive lol
i highly suggest you watch cj entus blaze vs. najin black sword tomorrow


----------



## Chausie (Jul 16, 2013)

you don't have to be from the place you currently live


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

YES YOU DO ARGHHHHH


----------



## Chausie (Jul 16, 2013)

but, but.. 

i don't want to be fully irish


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 16, 2013)

too bad you are


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2013)

Stole my first baron 

nunu ran in Smite and consume 

yolo.

lost the game though

and 2nd Baron, I dove in, riven and thresh cc tackle me. My duo part who was a voli runs in and gets the steal. 

We lost the game because Ezreal afk'd, didnt farm and at the end just suicides because he wanted the match to end. :~0
oh and he denied us duo bot, teemo lost his lane to a riven.


----------



## αce (Jul 17, 2013)

im bronze v as soon as 3 am hits


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2013)

Gifted a friend Spirit Guard Udyr. Skin looks cool + avatar + banner. I'd say it's a good deal for 1950. I wouldn't buy it myself cause I don't play Udyr.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2013)

terry trying to get laid


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2013)

Spirit Guard Udyr is out? Brb, giving Riot my money like a moron.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2013)

Maxed bear and tiger look aight as fuck


love it


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2013)

also holy shit that fucking comic <3


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2013)

English OGN shoutcasters have horrible jokes.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> English OGN shoutcasters have horrible jokes.



Haha, I came into this thread just to say this. I'm not usually up this late/early to catch these OGN games but these english casters.... wtf.  Listening to them is very awkward, especially when the camera shoots random fans every minute (while they try to hide their faces lol) all while the casters talk about DBZ. Makes me realize how good we have it with our LCS shout casters. Well, not everyone can be a Rivington or a Deman I guess.

OGN's team intros are pretty damn epic though, I'll give em that.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2013)

Is this best of 3 or best of 5?


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2013)

Nvm I found out how it worked



also Pray is a god


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 17, 2013)

in my diamond series hooray already 1-0

playing till i lose

my thresh on NA is godly

str8 up


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2013)

holy shit that flame play



that was amazing


thanks for the recommend ace, especially game 2 was great


----------



## Wesley (Jul 17, 2013)

OGN link?


----------



## Treerone (Jul 17, 2013)

Both of those games were pretty awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder why Cain waited so long to Crescendo at that last fight. Took long enough for Flame to move away from his team and for the brush to be warded.


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> OGN link?



OGN has vods only for subscribers iirc


Just catch it live when it's on twitch or whatever


----------



## Chausie (Jul 17, 2013)

It's being rebroadcast in 40mins here



 - this addon is good to update you on when tournaments are, including links to the streams


----------



## αce (Jul 17, 2013)

holy fuck
that motherfucking game 2


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2013)

How do I udyr?


----------



## αce (Jul 17, 2013)

> thanks for the recommend ace, especially game 2 was great



cj frost vs KTB on the 19th is also something to look out for


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Gifted a friend Spirit Guard Udyr. Skin looks cool + avatar + banner. I'd say it's a good deal for 1950. I wouldn't buy it myself cause I don't play Udyr.


is she hawt tho?


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2013)

Udyr went from Hobo to Street fighter. 
A good make over works wonders...


----------



## αce (Jul 17, 2013)

By the way, if anyone is wondering, the Korean world teams will be determined mostly by circuit points. The top two circuit point teams will automatically qualify and then there will be a bracket tournament for the third spot.

Basically, if Najin Sword makes the playoffs they are definitely going to worlds this year. MVP Ozone is almost 100% guaranteed since they are definitely going to the playoffs this year and unless they flop in the round of 8 they are pretty safe.

That's pretty fucking stupid to be honest. Sword has been shit the past  season but because they won 2 seasons ago they have enough circuit points to auto qualify. The only problem for sword is that they might not make the playoffs at this rate which would allow Blaze or Frost to take the second spot for circuit points.


----------



## αce (Jul 17, 2013)

So if Sword makes the playoffs it will probably be

Ozone
Sword
Blaze or SKT1

I don't think Frost is as strong as these guys. Either one will win the bracket. I think Blaze is stronger than SKT1 at the moment. Only slightly though. 




If sword doesn't make the playoffs they will probably go to bracket and it will most likely be

Ozone
Blaze
SKT1


----------



## αce (Jul 17, 2013)

Actually, scratch that. If Sword goes to playoffs they MIGHT get knocked out of second place if they lose in the first round. Unlikely though.


----------



## αce (Jul 17, 2013)

why isn't lcs this good 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG5gkY4JP7A[/youtube]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 17, 2013)

One thing i've always wondered is, lets say you reach level 6 and you are top.

Do you want to use the Ultimate and Summoners on your enemy laner, or roam and do it on the mid laner?

Now, we take for example if you are top lane Rengar. Do you want to blow that Ult which is on a long ass CD and the summoners as well, only to have the kill (the point of the gank would be to get your mid ahead) given to your mid laner, or use those 2 things (Ult and summoners) on your enemy laner to get an advantage yourself?

Now, you might say a few things, like "Well if there is no kill potential at your lane, do it mid" We are talking about possible kill potential, but only with Ult and Summoners, so count that in.
You might say "if your mid is behind you can help them out!". But if they are even, you could put them ahead, or if they are ahead already you can still gank to take the turret, maybe two turrets (AKA press your advantage).

I mean for someone like Jax using his Ult is no big deal because using it doesn't cut his kill potential all that much nor is it on a long CD, but if you use it as someone who's Ult is a significant part of their kit (Darius's Ult, Jarvan's Ult, Renekton's Ult, Zed's Ult), when would it truly be better to use it on the enemy mid laner?
At level 6, you probably wouldn't be able to take the turret right afterward, not just cause you usually lack the damage and aren't able to do it before the enemy mid laner comes back, but because the enemy jungler could hold.

I mean, ofcourse unless you are Nasus, in whose case just fuck your shitty mid and farm all day erry day

Also, being an isolated duelist can be a bitch sometimes  Kinda shitty that you rely so much on at least 1 other lane winning for you to be able to carry


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> is she hawt tho?



It's a dude.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gogeta_ 





Gogeta said:


> One thing i've always wondered is, lets say you reach level 6 and you are top.
> 
> Do you want to use the Ultimate and Summoners on your enemy laner, or roam and do it on the mid laner?
> 
> ...







Right now I'm in a slump at top lane. But here's what I would normally do if I'm losing or winning lane. 

For top lane Rengar, if you are tied or if you're losing slightly, try to get ahead by getting a kill or zone them by 20 / 30 cs. By getting ahead you can roam to mid and get more kills by snowballing that way (and most likely the top laner will be passive if he's losing. If he's not passive then just fuck him up). Now if the mid lane is soooo fucking passive and you don't think you can get a kill off of it, I wouldn't go for it (and I go roam in the jungle. Keep times on the buffs so you can just take it).

It's better to shut down a mid laner than your enemy top lane because a mid laner can carry the game better than a top laner. 

If you want to shut down their bot lane, always carry teleport.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 17, 2013)

No, no, i was just mentioning Rengar since his Ult is a pretty huge part for his triple Q and cause he has a long ass CD, didn't mean i'd play him cause i am focusing on other champs.

Your 3rd paragraph is what i was looking for, i didn't really think about that (although i'd rather shut down a top lane Poppy but ofcourse such cases are obvious)


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2013)

αce said:


> why isn't lcs this good
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG5gkY4JP7A[/youtube]



Because it's super edgy.


But also because the Koreans are worth it. Honestly what I think would make it better would be to have each of the players best champion shown as a CGI shadow or like a stand(JJBA). Like, how could would it be to show madlife and then Thresh behind him twirling his chain scythe?


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd definitely show Alistar for Madlife then though



I mean, the man plays a godlike Thresh, but he plays a godlike EVERYTHING
But what he originally mostly became known for was his Alistar iirc


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2013)

But I think Thresh is his favorite.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 17, 2013)

any particular games showcasing his alistar, that you remember?


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2013)

Probably All stars against EU when Edward went Blitz.


----------



## αce (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah the eu game where edward picked blitz
he picked alistar and rekt everyone


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No, no, i was just mentioning Rengar since his Ult is a pretty huge part for his triple Q and cause he has a long ass CD, didn't mean i'd play him cause i am focusing on other champs.
> 
> Your 3rd paragraph is what i was looking for, i didn't really think about that (although i'd rather shut down a top lane Poppy but ofcourse such cases are obvious)



Yeah if you're facing an assassin at top better to shut that down.


----------



## OS (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Jul 18, 2013)

I manned up and played a ranked game to stop my LP from decaying and went legendary as Morg.

Still lost, np.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jul 18, 2013)

All of the bad udyrs today ):


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2013)

This is awesome, i queue up for a normal, 16 mins later, finally a game, one guy didn't accept, so i restart queue
15 mins in later, same thing.
28 mins later, same thing
5 mins later, finally got into a game
Hooray for EUNE population


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2013)

Both teams have pretty good comps.  TCM has a disadvantage early on.  If they can manage to not die for the first 10 mins, they'll win.


----------



## OS (Jul 18, 2013)

Those were good vayne mechanics.


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

so in ogn nami has a 75% pick rate and a 78% win rate last week
jayce and tf are 100% banned last week


team who gets first inhibitor wins 100% of the time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2013)

meh

really beginning to have a drug problem

/as offtopic and candid as possible


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

i mostly think you do it for fun
but if you're getting addicted you might want to get some help son


----------



## Chausie (Jul 18, 2013)

I swear you said to me ages ago that you had given it up for a little while

i'm sure you can do it again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2013)

like i can quit

but then id relapse within a few months

need to break this 

 vicious cycle


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2013)

it also gets worse


----------



## Chausie (Jul 18, 2013)

what causes the relapse then?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 18, 2013)

anyone find that EU LCS game a bore? i was excited at first, quinn ADC seemed interesting, but they just got stomped but it was such a slow and gradual one, it almost made me want to go to sleep.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> anyone find that EU LCS game a bore? i was excited at first, quinn ADC seemed interesting, but they just got stomped but it was such a slow and gradual one, it almost made me want to go to sleep.



As EU games go, that one wasn't so bad.  They actually had some team fights.  Other games they literally sit around for a half hour sizing each other up until someone is caught out of position and then it's over in the next 5 minutes.  NA games are much better since there's alot more give and take.


----------



## OS (Jul 18, 2013)

MYM's support outplayed SK's support. Nami was on point with the bubbles and Thresh was just missing hooks and when he got one it was not taken advantage of.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow EG, this match is much shorter than I expected. I can tell their playstyle is differently than before and they push their advantages well. That sivir pick was a bit (I assume Fnatic wanted to do a split push comp but they couldn't) but EG running double ADC was interesting too lol.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 18, 2013)

aishlhfblaWguuwiewn;jaskn;


EG won!

today is a very, very happy day


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

fnatics team comp was utter shit


----------



## Maerala (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

so i turn on stream and tsm got stomped
whats new


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2013)

C9 got nasus and rumble?


Yeah that's g fucking g


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

thank you koreans for making ez really damn annoying 
mid lane blue build
you get all the poke and utility while also having an adc that builds full dps

sigh


----------



## Shozan (Jul 18, 2013)

I was playing Ashe, ARAM map, going 17 - 7 - 30, pretty solid 30 minutes, my build almost complete.

I was doing really good, then, the servers decide to disconnect me from the game, probably as a reward for playing a really nice game.

I'm so happy right now i could punch a hole trough the wall.


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

euw or na?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2013)

VES's only weakness is Varus.  Otherwise they'd have a shoe in victory.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 18, 2013)

αce said:


> euw or na?



LAN.......


----------



## Maerala (Jul 18, 2013)

Wesley said:


> VES's only weakness is Varus.  Otherwise they'd have a shoe in victory.



And yet he gets the delayed pentakill that wins them the game.


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

> VES's only weakness is Varus. Otherwise they'd have a shoe in victory.



implying varus is a bad champion



> And yet he gets the delayed pentakill that wins them the game.



the varus penta didn't win them the game.....
the pressure and the peel did
don't attribute it all to the varus


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

maybe i should just be an mvp ozone fan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2013)

e-lust

don't even know or care what she looks like smh


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2013)

αce said:


> implying varus is a bad champion



At what point is he actually a strong adc?  He's not a hyper carry like trist or vayne.  He's not a lane bully like draven or cait or ez.  His utility falls flat compared to an Ashe or an Ez that can perform an aoe slow at range, not to mention Ashe's arrow which is an incredible initiate.  Simply dropping shit on the ground isn't anywhere near as nice as debuffing a target directly.

He doesn't have a dash or a blink.  Even Draven is more mobile than Varus, along with having a better peel and ult.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2013)

varus is a lane bully

and ez hasn't been one for months now


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

varus is a huge lane bully
ez isn't 


also you underestimate that 5-man root



also curse past tsm in the standings
inb4 tsm doesn't even make playoffs


----------



## OS (Jul 18, 2013)

Varus' ult can win games.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Varus' ult can win games.



Most ults can.  However, Varus's ult's range is too short for what it does.  It's a skill shot that can very easily miss.  It also doesn't deal very good damage.


----------



## kluang (Jul 18, 2013)

how to counter teemo?


----------



## Shozan (Jul 18, 2013)

kluang said:


> how to counter teemo?



Burst champion + Oracle


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2013)

or pick rumble


----------



## Santí (Jul 18, 2013)

Pussies play Rumble.

Play the other champ that starts with an R and ends in a GAR


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2013)

> Play the other champ that starts with an R and ends in a GAR



teemo?
**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2013)

Funny story actually 

first time i ever played rengar was on release week vs teeto

and i got rekt

so hard

first time i was ever humiliated by dat rat 

so I insisted then that he sucked


----------



## Sansa (Jul 18, 2013)

Fabbbyyy joined Curse.
As was forseen.

Who here plays Osu! ?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm back and I'm black.

Prepare for trouble.

The master has returned to cause chaos.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2013)

Rengar release week was bugged, though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh god. They're back. Bring out the popcorn.



Jiyeon said:


> Fabbbyyy joined Curse.
> As was forseen.
> 
> Who here plays Osu! ?



I do.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)

Terry 

Are you like Cookiezi level?


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

over the past few days
i've come to realize
how shit i am at this game


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh look my two favorite ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are back.

learning shaco btw....very uh fun


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

if all stars in NA were to happen right now

balls
meteos
doubellift
xpecial
link or mancloud


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

lol at hai saying that koreans do "dumb" and "bad" things past laning phase


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> over the past few days
> i've come to realize
> how shit i am at this game



2 months ago my w/l was about 308/255

Now it's 322/318

Nobody can lose two 4v5's like I can when the enemy has an AFK Jungler in both games unless you suck as much ass as I do.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> over the past few days
> i've come to realize
> how shit i am at this game



You're trash, absolute trash.

Especially at jungle Diana.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

Only in normals does a MF build nashors and aegis.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

> You're trash, absolute trash.
> 
> Especially at jungle Diana.



not as bad as your mid diana
 and orianna


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

ace's lee sin is pro though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> not as bad as your mid diana
> and orianna



Orianna doesn't count.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

of course she counts

she's the lady of clockwork


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Xin (Jul 19, 2013)

Aah, Santi is a Garen player. 

I was a Garen player too, even tho no one liked him because they thought he was bad. 

I played him almost every game and got scores like 16/0 on average. 

I slaughtered everyone and at the end or even within the game the enemy flamed me and gave up. 

I played him in full dmg gear before he got rebuild (spin and win).


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> of course she counts
> 
> she's the lady of clockwork



How clever of you.


----------



## Xin (Jul 19, 2013)

Is there a tournament coming up soon? 

Even tho I don't play anymore I'd like to watch one again. 

They're always interesting.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2013)

Xin said:


> Aah, Santi is a Garen player.
> 
> I was a Garen player too, even tho no one liked him because they thought he was bad.
> 
> ...



He was the first champ I ever purchased, but I stopped playing him for a very long time until a few days ago since I became a jungle main and stopped top laning.

I've only started top laning again recently as well.


----------



## Xin (Jul 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> He was the first champ I ever purchased, but I stopped playing him for a very long time until a few days ago since I became a jungle main and stopped top laning.
> 
> I've only started top laning again recently as well.



Yeah was the exact same with me. 

Garen was the very first champ I ever purchased and I played him until I got to lvl 30 and a long time after that. 

He was so much fun to play back then, because you just needed a few Doran's Blades and his early game became terrifying. 

Unfortunately his lategame was bad.


----------



## Xin (Jul 19, 2013)

Man, I really want to play again. 

But my connection is just so bad.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry about the last game, my new modem is acting up or something.
~_~`
we could have won that....


----------



## Xin (Jul 19, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Sorry about the last game, my new modem is acting up or something.
> ~_~`
> we could have won that....



You play together?

Are there other people from NF in your team as well?


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2013)

Just friendlies, nothing too serious.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2013)

Xin said:


> You play together?
> 
> Are there other people from NF in your team as well?



Everyone (on my team) in that screenshot is in this thread.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2013)

Also, RemChu and Adrian with best Comcast NA.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

best internet cuba


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Swedish internet has never failed me


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2013)

Your internet doesn't have to fail you when you Ori mid.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2013)

those games


----------



## Xin (Jul 19, 2013)

My internet is so bad that I had to stop playing. 

Simply because everytime my brother or mother used the internet while I was playing, my ping went up to > 2000 which basically means death and game lost.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm probably gonna stop playing altogether for a while.

Gray hairs op.

Reddit is saying something about Comcast packet loss or whatever. Too much tech speak.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2013)

Adrian no


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

Too much cancer. 

Would switch providers if financially independent.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

rito pls


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

OGN starts in half an hour, IM2 vs MVP Blue first match up.

Then comes KT Bullets vs CJ Frost.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Terry
> 
> Are you like Cookiezi level?



Cookiezi is pretty god level. I have that infamous beatmap, the big black too. Can't even make it the past two seconds. Anyways, I'm terrible at Osu, can probably max level play at 4 and 1/2 stars.

I just play it during champion select or loading screen. It's fun to play it casually.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Ace where are you, watch OGN with me


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Lilac is giving me cancer.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

MVP BLUE HUGE THROWS LOOOOOL.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Lilac redeems himself, holy shit this game is so good.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Aaaand Kennen with the most retarded dmg I've ever seen wins MVP Blue the game.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome back, Jiyeon and Vae


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Jayce left open, gives it to Ganked by Mom instead of Shy, Shy on Shen instead.

I'm so dissapointed


----------



## Treerone (Jul 19, 2013)

Those wombo combo's.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

That Jayce build by GBM makes me kinda sad, IE, Ghostblade, Muramana and LW.

What the fuck is up with the Ghostblade and IE


----------



## Treerone (Jul 19, 2013)

Damn. Bullets pulled off some amazing combos.

lol ragequits at the end


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone tell Hady to stop torturing me on his random new account.


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> That Jayce build by GBM makes me kinda sad, IE, Ghostblade, Muramana and LW.
> 
> What the fuck is up with the Ghostblade and IE



IE + Jayce W is like im ded wtf just happened

I imagine ghostblade is added to follow that up with even more fast auto's that hopefully/probably crit


----------



## Treerone (Jul 19, 2013)

Both of those games were amazing.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Didi said:


> IE + Jayce W is like im ded wtf just happened
> 
> I imagine ghostblade is added to follow that up with even more fast auto's that hopefully/probably crit



It's a bad build because how often is he going to be auto attacking anyway?

Don't justify bad builds.

Anyway, 1-1 KTB vs Frost.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

jesus christ madlifes alistar gives me a hard on


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

also i.e. + yomuu's isn't the BEST build but since muramana procs on range form w he can potentially melt someone REALLY fast


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

to anyone that mains support
watch madlife for the love of all that you hold dear
singlehandedly brought his lane back from a TERRIBLE start

zoning out the ENTIRE team as a support with only a shurelias and a sighstone
fucking have my babies


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> jesus christ madlifes alistar gives me a hard on



WHY WEREN'T YOU ON SKYPE.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

it's too early for me to talk on skype
people sleeping


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

God damn cunt.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

MY LIFE FOR MADLIFE






The cheers for madlife almost broke my ears. Full volume op. Also, the fangirls are op.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2013)

The build of the Hecarim on my team last game.



All of my "wat"


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 19, 2013)

I played Hec top lane yesterday, decided to go the old S2 build of Triforce Omen FH and FON, but then i remembered FON isn't in the game anymore.

The feels.

But yeah i am not sure why he got BT, Hecarim doesn't have any good AD scalings, LW or BC would've been much better.


----------



## Xin (Jul 19, 2013)

On what servers do you guys play?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

I play on EUW, so does Didi and Chausie.

Gogeta plays on EUNE.

Everyone else basically plays on NA.

Seraphoenix plays on EUW too though I think, then there's 1 or 2 people on Oceanic.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 19, 2013)

Xin said:


> On what servers do you guys play?



What's your summoner name?

Mines Chausie on EUW, add if you like! generally up for normals or arams whenever, if you wanna play


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2013)

Darth and WAD both play on both NA and EUW


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Their main accs are both on NA though, and they only really play on EUW during certain times.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 19, 2013)

Raidoton an Nim i believe play on EUW too. Sajin as well.


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Their main accs are both on NA though, and they only really play on EUW during certain times.



idk, Darth has been playing a lot on EUW lately


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Certain times includes him boosting his friends accs.


----------



## Austin (Jul 19, 2013)

NA for life

Vae switch back


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)

@Terry
I started playing Osu yesterday
Trying to get Atleast a silver S on all the Orange Range and Small worldrop maps.

Lucky star skin is


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 19, 2013)

A while back on reddit i saw a site where you could select any champion, and then there would be VODs of pro players against match ups, if anyone knows that it'd be great.

Or just generally a site where i can find out VODs for any champion that i would choose.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh and not sure if you guys know, but,


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

Alternate doesn't have enough peels to keep Xin and Rene in check.  If Blitz can't land favorable grabs, they won't win.


----------



## Austin (Jul 19, 2013)

Who does solomid play today

nvm i found it


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2013)

holy shit that fucking baron fight


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

EG didn't have enough damage.  Rene should have gone cleaver instead of sunfire.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

Why is Genja so god damn ugly


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

GMB has a better comp.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

> Why is Genja so god damn ugly



neanderthals op


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2013)

Really well played by SK


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't feel like Zed was nerfed at all.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

Janna's passive being butchered/removed.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 19, 2013)

i just bought sun goddess karma!

i now have 3 skins for karma

i should probably start playing karma more


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

I was tempted to buy it too since it's on sale, but I can't seem to tear myself away from Sakura long enough to use Traditional, let alone Sun Goddess. Skimp level impossible. 

Lol @ casters. Three Lux puns in like 10 seconds.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 19, 2013)

ye, i shoulda sat back and thought about it like you. it's already a hard decision on if to go traditional, classic or sakura, now sun goddess is in there too! i find i use the others pretty equally, it's just that sat there deciding part which is annoying


though i do wonder if they will update the splash art for it, it still has fans on it, and they stole her fans from her


----------



## Chausie (Jul 19, 2013)

also anyone else see shiphtur, when written, and have their mind read it as sphincter?

i swear, every time


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

It's gonna take them forever to update the splash art for the skins because they have to do it for her, Trundle, Sejuani, and every champion that's currently being reworked. At least the fans still show up when she dances. :33

I use Traditional when I get nostalgic. Otherwise though I just love the robes in Sakura too much to use anything else, but her classic is very beautiful too.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 19, 2013)

i guess sun goddess is the slut skin, she is wearing a fanny cloth.

and ye, i guess it was nice to at least keep the fans during the dance. though i did really like the whole style she had with the fans before

I love the sakura robes! the detail on the bottom of them is lovely


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd give it to CST if they weren't using Twitch.  He's spider food.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL Meteos burned the shit out of Saint.

That was beautiful.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

jesus christ

watching that tsm vs cst game after watching frost vs bullets this morning almost gave me an ulcer


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

LOL
cloud 9 outcomped curse so fucking hard
jesus christ
gg


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2013)

LOL SAINT!


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

here comes nasus
to just sit in your lane
and press e

balanced champion


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh my God.

I want to cry.

Like. And then people wonder why he gets so much shit.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

you're acting as if this is the first time someone has mis-flashed


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

If it were just that it wouldn't be an issue at all.

It's a combination of everything Saint has been doing for months now. He's widely acknowledged as Curse's biggest problem by other teams. Meteos fired so many shots before this game started.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

Curse has enough threats on their team that tyrn can cause some serious coordination issues during battles.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

For_ months_ now? You mean for the past 6 weeks right? Stvicious was a gigantic part of the reason curse got second place in the spring split. Which is why he was voted into all stars. And as far as I know he was as big a dick back then as he is now.

Curses problems run deeper than just st being an ass. For example, 2 carries that can't carry and a top laner that ends up being a liability more often than not.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)

Saint has been in a proper slump for a really long time now.

It's like when footballers lose confidence in themselves and just play like uttershit indefinitely.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

Also tryndamere can't do shit. Perhaps I should point this out to everyone, but ashe, nasus AND karthus are the banes of tryndamere's existence. And cloud 9 has all of them.

:sanji


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 19, 2013)

If C9 loses i'll stop playing Jax

jks fuck that


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2013)

The only thing Saint get shit for months is his smite.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

even though i don't like c9 im glad they are playing ashe
underrated



> The only thing Saint get shit for months is his smite.



he's gotten shit for that for at least 2 years now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

Ashe isn't the bane of trynds existence

he gets to tap dat frosty fupa


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

ashe easily most underrated champ in the game


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

> ashe easily most underrated champ in the game



agreed
i'd play her more but
can't cs for shit with her auto's
and my cs already sucks regardless


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2013)

Going to the beach for a week peace nigs


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

girlfriend op
james super whipped


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

LOL

arrow
frost shot
karthus wall
wither


AGAINST TRYNDAMERE
FAIR


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

curse can't properly form a team comp because of voyboy
just going to say it right now


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2013)

Beach>you guys

<3


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

today i learned
shy and doublelift have the same birthday


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

> Beach>you guys
> 
> <3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> curse can't properly form a team comp because of voyboy
> just going to say it right now



Yeah I don't know what he is thinking about that Tryndamere pick... It'll be used for split pushing but it doesn't mesh well with the team that's oriented for team fighting. >_> 

Plus against Karthus, Ashe, Zyra, and Nasus... Yeah.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

"eyyyyy what's good doe"

not u voyboy

not u


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

and thus another day in the life of a clg fan begins
heart attack incoming


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't understand how teams aren't ready for c9

I mean yeah getting outplayed is one thing but they are pretty predictable regarding there picks and early strat, you'd think they'd be smarter than fucking last picking trynd


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

nasus 
rumble 
zac

those are pretty much the things you need to ban against c9
and then take zyra away


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2013)

I think I fixed my connection problems..... was wiring I guess.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

Double ADC doesn't work.  Even if Twitch and Vayne are both fed, they'll get steam rolled due to not have any peels.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 19, 2013)

I remember seeing somewhere that a Brazillian Challenger tournament is being hosted, and now i saw that Darius has been played there - can i get a link to it if anyone knows about it?


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> curse can't properly form a team comp because of voyboy
> just going to say it right now


I have thought so too. He plays more assassins than actual top laners.



Lord Genome said:


> I don't understand how teams aren't ready for c9
> 
> I mean yeah getting outplayed is one thing but they are pretty predictable regarding there picks and early strat, you'd think they'd be smarter than fucking last picking trynd


I like how Link also said that they were predictable and still can't do anything about it.


Wesley said:


> Double ADC doesn't work.  Even if Twitch and Vayne are both fed, they'll get steam rolled due to not have any peels.



I agree. Especially since it's Nien on Vayne.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

I want to see Morde in a game.  Don't care if it's EU, OGN, or NA.  Just gimme a Morde in competitive play.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

Vulcan is really banking on Yorick's ultimate...


----------



## Chausie (Jul 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I want to see Morde in a game.  Don't care if it's EU, OGN, or NA.  Just gimme a Morde in competitive play.



well if the stereotypes are anything, may happen in brazil!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well if the stereotypes are anything, may happen in brazil!



I don't get it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 19, 2013)

Went Jungle Riven, ended up 10/0/8 still lost due to our lane sucking, tried to carry but it was hard....


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 19, 2013)

Solo lane Rammus in Braillian Tourny
It's legit


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

What the hell is this, Velocity raping Vulcun?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)

I didn't get to see the Curse vs C9 match very well.

Voyboy took Tryndamere even though they had Ashe, *Nasus*, and Karthus?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

I like the part where Meteos said that Saint was the biggest issue with Curse and that his ego hurts them too much.

Then Saint flashes in place at the start of the game


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

The whole team has problems. Voyboy should be a mid laner and Saint isn't any good. Or is outclassed by all the new junglers.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)

If Voy did infact take Tryndamere after seeing them pick Nasus, Karthus, and Ashe that's a huge cock up by him.
Saint is the captain why would he allow that to happen?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Voyboy shouldn't be a mid laner, I don't know where you got that from.

But the problem is that he's, like ace said, more of a liability than not at most times.

Also, Jacky never carries, he plays a carry role.
Cop, I would say the same about around a month ago but he's been getting a lot better.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I didn't get to see the Curse vs C9 match very well.
> 
> Voyboy took Tryndamere even though they had Ashe, *Nasus*, and Karthus?



Zyra too.

It was just an odd pick on their part. It didn't seem like Voyboy was split pushing at all but I couldn't tell cause he would brawl 1 v 1 whoever was in lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Voyboy is too greedy for kills, that's exactly why he fails a lot, he'll tower dive an 0-5 player when he's 6-1 just to get a kill, he gets it but dies as well.

So stupid


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Voyboy is too greedy for kills, that's exactly why he fails a lot, he'll tower dive an 0-5 player when he's 6-1 just to get a kill, he gets it but dies as well.
> 
> So stupid



Thats what pretty much happened against C9. He would just go 1 v 1 someone and gets the kill but dies afterwards making it not worth. If he somehow lives after the fight, he would continue to split push but never got to do that since he would just die after a brawl.

I like Voyboy though but his playstyle is just too stupidly aggressive.


----------



## Darth (Jul 19, 2013)

wat i miss?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Thats what pretty much happened against C9. He would just go 1 v 1 someone and gets the kill but dies afterwards making it not worth. If he somehow lives after the fight, he would continue to split push but never got to do that since he would just die after a brawl.
> 
> I like Voyboy though but his playstyle is just too stupidly aggressive.



It's a play style that works in solo queue and lets you stomp a lot of games, but in a coordinated game against other professionals? That play style is just dumb, I don't know why Curse still lets him play like that, it costs them games because he gets an advantage then throws it away.

I facepalm every time I see him die 1v1 while ahead.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Voyboy shouldn't be a mid laner, I don't know where you got that from.
> 
> But the problem is that he's, like ace said, more of a liability than not at most times.
> 
> ...



His favorite champs have assassin like qualities. Elise, Lissandra, Tryndamere, and Akali.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> His favorite champs have assassin like qualities. Elise, Lissandra, Tryndamere, and Akali.



So? The only champ out of those that I would put in mid is Lissandra.

Even then, she can be played top too, and in the end there isn't really a ''role'' for mid and top anymore, just 2 solo lanes since they swap lanes all the time.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

Wouldn't it be better to put an assassin mid so they can roam either way?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)

I wouldn't really place Tryndamere under the category of Assassin.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wouldn't it be better to put an assassin mid so they can roam either way?



What Jiyeon said, and I wouldn't play Akali in this meta either.

Also I wouldn't really classify Lissandra or Elise as assassins either.

Invalid argument all over.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

Understandable since he doesn't really have burst per se' but he basically comes in kills quickly and leaves.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

Who is more fun to play and have? Rengar or Nami?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Depends on what you want out of a champion, those 2 are about as different as you'll get.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)

If your idea of fun is being as obnoxious as possible in teamfights by stealthing and then 1 shotting the enemy AD then Rengar.

If you like stuns, fish, boobs, and helping your ad kite people pick Nami.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2013)

Ugghhhhh. I think I will just get Nami since iirc her champ sale was pretty recent.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

Voyboy does say in his stream that his favorite champions are "high mobility assassins" and lists Katarina and Akali as examples.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

He can't play them in competitive play though, both of those champs are mediocre at best.

Jacky's favorite champ is Veigar, does he play him? No.

Why? Because he doesn't work in competitive games.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I wouldn't really place Tryndamere under the category of Assassin.



He's a duelist.  Hard to solo 1vs1 when he's even on gold.  He also has incredible sustain, so he won't ever leave a lane unless you seriously threaten him.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)

Tbh, Voyboy should play Kha'zix more in lCS.
He has the capacity to play him well.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2013)

Jacky did play Veigar once, not very long ago (this year). I don't remember how that game went though.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)

He carried.

The one time he picked Veigar he shit all over the other mid.

Went 4-0 in lane or something.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

The one time he picked Veigar was before all the lane swaps happened and he still only played it because his team comp AND the enemy team comp allowed it.

All you would do now is lane swap and shut him down hard.


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2013)

Enemy team at baron but they didn't pink ward, I wait till the right moment Nocturne ultimate in and smite steal, dive cait, we ace. In one fell sweep we take the nexus,


felt good


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

That Siv HD video was gold


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

So, Nami is pretty damn strong now.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

still not better than Sona.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

Idk. She's kinda like Sona. Her ult has a bigger range and can be followed up by her q.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> He's a duelist.  Hard to solo 1vs1 when he's even on gold.  He also has incredible sustain, so he won't ever leave a lane unless you seriously threaten him.



I hate Trynd man.

He is too strong pre-6. Post-6, sure, he has super high power-spike (like Zed) but Zed at least has shitty-pre 6. If you fight Trynd head on pre-6 god forbid he crits you, cause if he does you will have lost the lane.

Sure it's RNG but when you get critted 3 times in a row when you are both LVL 2, you are not winning that lane. And that's why i hate playing against him, if he doesn't get crits pre-6 you will win almost any engagement, but god damn those crits are really a toxic mechanic. Would be much happier if he got crit chance with level.

Thing is he can push the wave to be always at 100 fury, so fighting him head on is risky, and not everyone can harass from range so as to bait out his heal. And at the end of the day, even if you do bait out his heal, you will have wasted mana, yet early on mana pools are very low.

I just suck against Trynd, but it seems like he gets tons of ganks every time post-6 to ensure he steamrolls.


----------



## Xin (Jul 20, 2013)

Starting to update my League of Legends Client right now. 

I'm in the mood to play again. 

Well, it will still take a while since my client is like 6 month behind.


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I agree. Especially since it's Nien on Vayne.



What the hell are you even trying to imply here


Time to educate you

During season 2 (when Nien was an ADC, on Orbit I think (btw Orbit is now C9))

1) Nien was consistently recognized as one of the top 3 ADCs in NA, and probably only behind Doublelift in mechanics which were his strongest point
2) Like all ADCs with really good mechanics, Vayne was his strongest champion / what he was well known for (just like Doublelift) 
3) Vayne is also his favourite champion (well maybe together with Ezreal, which he was also very prone to bring out in s2, even before Ez was recognized by all as the number 1 adc) and he has stated in an AMA last week that he loves to play top lane Vayne



So uh yeah, I really don't get what you're trying to say, what is so 'especially' about nien on vayne?



The game didn't work out for them because they just got outmacro'd hard, Dignitas just had the map under control from midgame onwards


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm cursed, I've been stuck playing Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition all day with my friend.

Such a good game, better than the games that come out today.


----------



## Xin (Jul 20, 2013)

My first game in months. 

I'm excited. 

I play vs AI tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

Xin said:


> My first game in months.
> 
> I'm excited.
> 
> I play vs AI tho.



In game name?


----------



## Xin (Jul 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> In game name?



Bee the Killer.


----------



## Xin (Jul 20, 2013)

I guess my first game was ok. 

Even tho it was vs AI. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

You lied about your in game name


----------



## Xin (Jul 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> You lied about your in game name



Fixed. 

Forgot that ingame name != playername.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

I have returned (in a posting capacity) to this thread. Graduated yesterday and am back on my way home.

Back to havinf normal internet and late nights.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

Ace, our dreams might come true.

NJSW not making it in to Quarterfinals


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2013)

Is LeBlanc good right now?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

As long as MVP Ozone places 3rd or 2nd, then Najin Sword isn't going to worlds on Circuit points.

One of the teams from last top 3 has to win this OGN, but not Ozone.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, Najin Sword officially out of this OGN.

Sucks for them, but if Ozone places first again then they're still qualified for worlds.

If not, they're in trouble.

SKT1, Frost, Blaze or KTB place first and Sword are screwed unless they place first in NLB, and even then they would only go if it's SKT1 who win OGN, KTB winning would cause a tie, not sure how they would fix that.

If none of them place first, Sword is safe.

Blaze and Frost have 300 points, but 2nd place would only make that 500 and NJSW will have at the very LEAST 510 after NLB is done.


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

FUCK YOU NAJIN SWORD
HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

NOW BLAZE OR FROST HAS TO WIN OGN THIS YEAR
AND THEN ONE OF THEM CAN WIN THE BRACKETS FOR THIRD

THEN WE WILL HAVE 

BLAZE
OZONE
FROST


MAKE IT HAPEN
PLS BASED GODS


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

Soooo. Atm is OGN, Brazil, Turkey, and EU. Which ones to watch.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

Never mind. Brazil is done. How strong are the Turks?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

eu doesn't start for 2 hours, and brazil is still on?


----------



## nore (Jul 20, 2013)

Europe is already streaming for half hour, I don?t know for Brazil.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

EU is on but it's the challenger teams.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

oh the challenger thing!

brazil is still on for a few hours

there's like 7 different tournaments on right now


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2013)

Tying to practice Sona.

Go into a queue with 3 people calling support.

FML.


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

does anyone want to play normals


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

as for the discussion on the last page
nien's vayne is second only to doubellifts in NA
and if he had more time playing ADC he might have even surpassed DL in that regard


the problem wasn't nien playing vayne
the problem was picking vayne in the first place


imp could have been playing vayne and they still would have lost


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2013)

Imp is a shrimp wimp who thinks he's a gimp doesn't know he ain't a pimp like Dlift that's simp.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

i swear

nearly every game, for days now, has had people raging, trolling or leaving. on the games that none of these happen, i still lose no matter how well bot goes

it's been days since a nice normal good game

i'm not even exaggerating, the few games i may win still has someone raging all through it and insulting someone


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Imp is a shrimp wimp who thinks he's a gimp doesn't know he ain't a pimp like Dlift that's simp.



Imp is a better ADC than DL in general, and he's a better Vayne.

His support partner is also way better.

Probably best bot lane world atm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2013)

Not sure I like any of the new champs


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

If they had a way to capitalize on the Morgana Q they'd win.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Not sure I like any of the new champs



Lissandra is awesome IMO.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

I feel sorry for Rekkles, having to play with CW.

These guys are quite far below his skill level


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2013)

DC as we're about to lose.

Go fix router, wait at least 5 minutes still can't reconnect.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

I thought he was in Fnatic


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

he is, he can't play for them right now as he is underage


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

Were they talking about ap sona?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

They're banking on Attarox cleaning up after all the ultimates have been burned.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

Galio? shit's getting real.


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

watching ogn vods
yorick jungle
is op as fuck


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

AD Kennen, Aatrox, and Galio. Game of the day.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

back home in georgia

with unlimited internet

and no more curfews

this must be a dream.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

who are the new streamers to watch?

will there be a D3 to the NA LCS?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

welcome back 4n


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJRBrgn2K48[/YOUTUBE]

EU LCS.

SK's got the next game.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

whoa

sk gaming finished that game pretty strong

how things have changed 

holy crap

joe miller and dat beard

dafuq happened to this world D:

and why does ocelote need a translator? he speaks and understand english just fine. o.O (nvm im stupid, its for the benefit of the crowd as well)


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

So I went over to a friends house to watch the LCS with them.

We ended up talking about anything except LoL and ignored the LCS on the TV 

Great success.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

MYM has it.  EG doesn't have enough ranged initiate.  They're all in or nothing.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

If EG gets ahead, they can make it work though. The funny thing is the best way to counter poke or long ranged initiates is to give no fucks and go all in anyway.  They are gonna have to bait some of those ultimates from MYM though and dodge some of those skillshots.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

what did i just tell you Wesley? 

EG gotta play YOLO if they wanna win this. So far they got the early advantage.

what were MYM thinking using Liss to 2v1 against a Varus and Thresh lane? o.O Way too much range on her.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

4N said:


> what did i just tell you Wesley?
> 
> EG gotta play YOLO if they wanna win this. So far they got the early advantage.
> 
> what were MYM thinking using Liss to 2v1 against a Varus and Thresh lane? o.O Way too much range on her.



It would have been fine, but getting dove before level 2 sucks.  Towers are so damn worthless.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It would have been fine, but getting dove before level 2 sucks.  Towers are so damn worthless.





riiight. 

i did say that once they play it aggressive and just go ballz deep, they'll gain the advantage. 

and that Liss pick was questionable.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2013)

LCS shows on the tv?


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

ohai thar wesley

wut were u saying about MYM got dis and ranged initiate?

huehuehuehue


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

did you guys see that game?

that game was awesome

eg are awesome!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

Jayce needs to be smashed hard.  Completely broken and left to rot.  And everyone that has played him should be permabanned.

That's all there is to it.  The only reason EG was able to keep up their momentum was because they had him.  If it were simply hard engage, MYM would have been fine, but they couldn't do anything at their own towers all because there's no way to beat Jayce's poke.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Jayce needs to be smashed hard.  Completely broken and left to rot.  And everyone that has played him should be permabanned.
> 
> That's all there is to it.  The only reason EG was able to keep up their momentum was because they had him.  If it were simply hard engage, MYM would have been fine, but they couldn't do anything at their own towers all because there's no way to beat Jayce's poke.



....

yah, keep coming with excuses with why teams win games. i can do the same thing too bud.

MYM were simply outplayed and relied heavily on reaching late game. they weren't playing to get ahead early, something EG did this time around which is rare.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

lol Kyle being real.  Proud of you son.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

Alternate will win.  Fiddlesticks is a poor support.  Ryze and Fizz can't wave clear 2vs1.  Lee is only strong at the start of the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i swear
> 
> nearly every game, for days now, has had people raging, trolling or leaving. on the games that none of these happen, i still lose no matter how well bot goes
> 
> ...



yup thats EU in the summer

thats why i decided to get the fuck off



Darth said:


> Lissandra is awesome IMO.



kyle ruined that champ for me 



4N said:


> back home in georgia
> 
> with unlimited internet
> 
> ...



or is it just a fantasy?



Darth said:


> lol Kyle being real.  Proud of you son.



they grow up so fast...



Wesley said:


> Alternate will win.  Fiddlesticks is a poor support.  Ryze and Fizz can't wave clear 2vs1.  Lee is only strong at the start of the game.



fid rex


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

i can't really 'just get off' it though wad, like you 

gotten a few friendly honours for mediating arguments though. nice to see i'm appreciated for my efforts, at least.


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

another double digit kill game
full item build

people dont know how to take objectives or advantages
and our singed was useless

zzzZzzZz










i guess i should just consider it a win if i get over 10 kills
since you know
kill>objectives


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 20, 2013)

αce said:


> another double digit kill game
> full item build
> 
> people dont know how to take objectives or advantages
> ...



You left, zzzz. Singed was useless. We went into late game, Vayne had banshee so I couldn't do shit to her. Last team fight I threw it cause I missed my ult so yah. 

Now get on so we can play another :l


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

They're acting like Fiddle is a serious threat instead of a support lacking any damage whatsoever.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

why the hate for fiddle, wesley

edit: wait never mind, i think this conversation has happened before


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

Damn that Ryze/Fizz carried super hard. GG Lemondogs. Great comeback vs Alternate!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2013)

Wesley has obviously never seen a competent fiddle.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Alternate will win.  Fiddlesticks is a poor support.  Ryze and Fizz can't wave clear 2vs1.  Lee is only strong at the start of the game.



fid    rex


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

Wait, does this kid speak english or not?

wth is with this translator if he can?


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

lol they looked like they had fun.

what a crowd.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> If they had a way to capitalize on the Morgana Q they'd win.



Somebody played Morgana in the LCS and I missed it?!

WHY LORD


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

adrian

get online

play with darth, rem and myself

so hard to get into a game because fools keep dodging.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm about to leave. A friend's having a welcome home party. Maybe he was in your company. 

But srsly, some deets on dat Morg game.

Peace.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

>Wesley talking shit about Fiddle
>dat 3 second fear
>dat silence

Stay classy.


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

fiddle bad support?
PoohManDu and SKT1 (3rd place in Korea) disagrees
as do most teams that play against SKT1 since it draws so many bans

also its played occasionally by the better supports in korea
fiddle is a devastating support
especially when matched with caitlyn


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

the days of fiddle/mf were hilarious
just fear them while mf auto's you 3 times and you lose all your health
then buy a pink at lvl 6, hide in bush and you have an auto kill


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

guys

we have had this conversation with wesley before

and he refuses to change his views

there is no point in telling him this again


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

300000000000000000000000000000 ping op

Fuck NA


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> 300000000000000000000000000000 ping op
> 
> Fuck NA



i was just thinking that

but wad was right, people are nicer

played 2 games, no one has been a cunt at all. no one seemed all that angry that someone was afk in the last game

so it's a nice refresher, despite the lag


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2013)

I seriously hope MYM gets relegated


They're so boring


They have zero personality / fan interaction, and their playstyle is extreeeeeeeeeemely predictable. They try the same thing with the same summoners every damn game and if it doesn't work out and they fall behind they can't come back because they're just not good enough.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think they have any fans.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey i am a fan of MYM don't talk trash about them

So who are the members again


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

all this MYM hate up in here.. 

Didn't they kick out a team that was even worse than them? Pretty sure they roflstomped AAA or something. Honestly, they're not even that far off from the first place 4 team tiebreaker. They could easily come back before the end of the split. 

EU LCS is just hella close right now. No dominating team like C9.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

I have never heard of these people, not hating


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

euw is obviously much more toxic than NA
less evolved humans
what do you expect


----------



## Chausie (Jul 20, 2013)

that was just rude


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> all this MYM hate up in here..
> 
> Didn't they kick out a team that was even worse than them? Pretty sure they roflstomped AAA or something. Honestly, they're not even that far off from the first place 4 team tiebreaker. They could easily come back before the end of the split.
> 
> EU LCS is just hella close right now. No dominating team like C9.


AAA was terrible anyways so that doesn't give much credentials. They are like curse now.


αce said:


> euw is obviously much more toxic than NA
> less evolved humans
> what do you expect



This is why Americans are always better.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

Well Ace is canadian, not American....


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

>Foreveralone EUNE

There are so few people here

Now in normals whenever i play in premades i always go against friend premades. Hell, even when going Solo i often meet people the next day. Not to mention how high ELO friends keep saying that there are atrocious waiting times for ranked.

GG


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well Ace is canadian, not American....



>Canada
>A part of North America

U wot m8


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2013)

yeah im a united stater...........


hm doesn't quite have a nice ring to it


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> yeah im a united stater...........
> 
> 
> hm doesn't quite have a nice ring to it



How about Usaian?


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

canada is the superior murica


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoiVmU4ns3s[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> How about Usaian?



sounds like an Olympic athlete


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> sounds like an Olympic athlete



But not one from 'Merica amirite?


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

αce said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoiVmU4ns3s[/youtube]



dat's some old footage bro.


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

old yes
but i miss
the seasonal changes to
summoners rift


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QodEbpJ-lgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Jul 20, 2013)

i was wondering where the fuck that video was going
then i lol'd


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2013)

Darth with quality sets.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 20, 2013)

ace will ogn show later tonight?

let me see some korean vids


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> all this MYM hate up in here..
> 
> Didn't they kick out a team that was even worse than them? Pretty sure they roflstomped AAA or something. Honestly, they're not even that far off from the first place 4 team tiebreaker. They could easily come back before the end of the split.
> 
> EU LCS is just hella close right now. No dominating team like C9.



They were against Dragonborns, not aAa.

They were down 0-2 then they won 3 games in a row.

aAa lost to Lemondogs.
Giants lost to Alternate.


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> They were against Dragonborns, not aAa.
> 
> They were down 0-2 then they won 3 games in a row.
> 
> ...



all of my fucks that i dont give.


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2013)

αce said:


> old yes
> but i miss
> the seasonal changes to
> summoners rift


They should re implement that...


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2013)

Did you guys know..that these Australian pros are pretty damn good at this game?


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, I was mad about the seeding


cuz Samurai in Jeans was really awesome as well and I wanted them to get in

but they had to go up against CW (NiP)


and meanwhile we had 2 teams that I didn't care about, MYM and DB, facing off against eachother


the world would've been perfect if MYM had had to face NiP (and lost) and SiJ had to face DB (and won)


then all teams in EU LCS would've been cool


but oh well, at least Extinkt and Freeze are now in the LCS... in the team that prevented them from coming in lolol



but no youngbuck and kottenx :>


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 21, 2013)

Youngbuck isn't even that good, he only plays tanky tops with little damage, so he can never really carry a game.

It's quite sad how they expect Rekkles to carry on his own every single game, and just take CC heavy champs and no damage.

Also, Shook is overly aggressive in the jungle and either gets fed of feeds to shit.


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah but Youngbuck is Dutch :3


now we only have Tabzz


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 21, 2013)

Tabzz is enough of a man to be the only dutch in the LCS.

We have 2 swedish people in the LCS, Jree and Malunoo.

Also, wtf, according to the LCS site Nukeduck is 16, why is he allowed to play?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 21, 2013)

Never seen this picture before, so good


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Tabzz is enough of a man to be the only dutch in the LCS.
> 
> We have 2 swedish people in the LCS, Jree and Malunoo.
> 
> Also, wtf, according to the LCS site Nukeduck is 16, why is he allowed to play?




True, true, Tabzz is indeed manly and awesome enough


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

what are the strengths of mid lane twitch? does he only fit into certain comps?


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> what are the strengths of mid lane twitch? does he only fit into certain comps?



What is this even??

disregarding the actual answer to the question which is clearly apparent, why the fuck are you asking this question in the first place? Do you want to learn how to cheese the ladder with mid lane twitch?


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

if you're not good at twitch
don't play him mid
you'll get rekt


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

if you're not good at twitch, dont play twitch.

if you're not good at mid, dont play twitch mid.

if you're not good at adc, dont play twitch anywhere.

if you're not good at roaming, dont play twitch mid.

if you're not good at cs'ing, dont play twitch at all.

edit: just dont play twitch kyle.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2013)

When do the Korean girl teams play?


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> What is this even??
> 
> disregarding the actual answer to the question which is clearly apparent, why the fuck are you asking this question in the first place? Do you want to learn how to cheese the ladder with mid lane twitch?





Darth said:


> if you're not good at twitch, dont play twitch.
> 
> if you're not good at mid, dont play twitch mid.
> 
> ...



i don't wanna play twitch. o.O i just asked because i don't see him any huge advantage to playing him mid apart from strong pushing towers due to him being adc, in which case is nothing new because you could do that with other ADC like Ez, Cait or Trist. But apparently its something huge now.

So please get over yourself Darth. Acting obnoxious and all. 





αce said:


> if you're not good at twitch
> don't play him mid
> you'll get rekt



jesus christ. I don't wanna play him mid. I dn't even have him. 

please go fck yourselves.


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

> When do the Korean girl teams play?



next 2 game series are skt1 vs mvp blue and KTB vs IM


skt1 has faker and piglet so it's worth it to watch
KTB has motherfucking insec


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> next 2 game series are skt1 vs mvp blue and KTB vs IM
> 
> 
> skt1 has faker and piglet so it's worth it to watch
> KTB has motherfucking insec



when will this be?

i want to see insec in action. (curious to see him play)

and after seeing faker on liss, there is no reason why i shouldn't watch him.


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

26th
first series starts at 6 a.m. EST


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

Jesus fuck let the guy play whatever he wants

Sure, he'll fail, doesn't give you the right to be assholes about it. Just cause he isn't Diamond doesn't mean he shouldn't play something if he truly wishes to.

EDIT : Oh shit hadn't refreshed the page in a while


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2013)

Those aren't women, ace! I gotta compare the korean girls to the murican girls.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Jesus fuck let the guy play whatever he wants
> 
> Sure, he'll fail, doesn't give you the right to be assholes about it. Just cause he isn't Diamond doesn't mean he shouldn't play something if he truly wishes to.
> 
> EDIT : Oh shit hadn't refreshed the page in a while



and i dn't even want to play twitch. i asked out of sincere curiosity. if i wanna play something, i'll play it. i dn't need someone else's blessing to play whatever the fck i want. 

 better get your lives right.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> i don't wanna play twitch. o.O i just asked because i don't see him any huge advantage to playing him mid apart from strong pushing towers due to him being adc, in which case is nothing new because you could do that with other ADC like Ez, Cait or Trist. But apparently its something huge now.
> 
> So please get over yourself Darth. Acting obnoxious and all.
> 
> ...





4N said:


> and i dn't even want to play twitch. i asked out of sincere curiosity. if i wanna play something, i'll play it. i dn't need someone else's blessing to play whatever the fck i want.
> 
> better get your lives right.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

> jesus christ. I don't wanna play him mid. I dn't even have him.
> 
> please go fck yourselves.





> Jesus fuck let the guy play whatever he wants
> 
> Sure, he'll fail, doesn't give you the right to be assholes about it. Just cause he isn't Diamond doesn't mean he shouldn't play something if he truly wishes to.


wow

im simply telling you not to play twitch mid because it sucks unless you're amazing at him
im not saying don't play it if you don't want too
yeah my mistake that i thought your intention was to play him mid, but no need to freak out over it. just tell me i was wrong not "please go fuck yourselves"

you can both shut your whore mouths now
thank you very much


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That I am actually.



αce said:


> wow
> 
> im simply telling you not to play twitch mid because it sucks unless you're amazing at him
> im not saying don't play it if you don't want too
> ...



my apologies ace.

but darth's comment aggravated me greatly. i ask darth for advice on how to jungle and why even though i have all of you to gain knowledge and help guide me, why is it i still don't feel like i have improved too much... so that means i wanna play a certain champ just because i ask what his strengths are? i even asked for vae's opinion on why my growth may be slower than favorable. at the end of the day i decided i'm not gonna be too concerned with how fast i improve because its clear i'm a slow learner when it comes to MOBA(or just this game). I'm fine with that. Its not like its the end of the world. I'll get to where I want to eventually.

But insinuating that I want to climb the ladder with a cheese strat? I didn't even know it was a cheese strat till you mentioned it was in which case i was like 'lolwut'? Smh. You should know me better by now. Disappoint me.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

i'm sorry, but what exactly is wrong with cheesing in soloqueue? I do it all the time! 

Riven/Lee Sin bot lanes are next level.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

whats the point in cheesing if you don't learn anything? 

you can afford to cheese. you have over 2000 wins. as for me, there is nothing to gain from doing it imo because eventually it'll just get nerfed or reworked and you'll find yourself starting from scratch.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

What I don't understand is why you're wasting time asking about how to play Twitch mid when you should be in a custom game vs bots practicing your mechanics. 

Get to it son!


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey man leave Kyle alone, I'm teaching him how to play so he's under my protection now.

I'll kill you ^ (use bro).


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> What I don't understand is why you're wasting time asking about how to play Twitch mid



again, i dnt wanna play twitch mid, hell i never even asked how to play him mid.



> when you should be in a custom game vs bots practicing your mechanics.



first sensible thing you said to me all day. i'll do it later. watching phantomlord though i may play a game with a friend soon.



Vae said:


> Hey man leave Kyle alone, I'm teaching him how to play so he's under my protection now.
> 
> I'll kill you ^ (use bro).



#immunitybitches


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

teaching him how to play implies you know how to play


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> again, i dnt wanna play twitch mid, hell i never even asked how to play him mid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immunity from Reason maybe...


Vae said:


> Hey man leave Kyle alone, I'm teaching him how to play so he's under my protection now.
> 
> I'll kill you ^ (use bro).


I fear for Kyle's sanity. 


αce said:


> teaching him how to play implies you know how to play



why is it that every fucking day you make a repworthy post but I can't rep you nearly enough 

QFT.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 21, 2013)

Implying being under Vae doesn't give even more reason to laugh


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

all these shots being fired

like really

i can only ask whatever i did wrong to you guys but none of you will ever answer because there was nothing i ever did in the first place.

fcking pathetic.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 21, 2013)

Funny how all you silver and gold V scrubs are talking shit


----------



## Maerala (Jul 21, 2013)

Why do I have to wake up to all this tension.

You guys are aggravating my hemorrhoids.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

Implying you have hemorrhoids.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 21, 2013)

They have developed slowly but surely over the course of this thread.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 21, 2013)

wow this thread blew up

then you all made up to one another!

i am proud of you guys


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 21, 2013)

yesterday i learned that i have godly vayne mechanics

and also brutalizer is never worth it as an AD rofl


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

> and also brutalizer is never worth it as an AD rofl



"fuck it im gonna buy brutalizer"
"uh dude, don't. that's a terrible idea"
"fuck it, i have 1300 gold im not gonna wait"
"uh, okay"


20 minutes later

"FUCK THIS BRUTALIZER WAS A TERRIBLE IDEA"
"dude i fucking told you"




> You guys are aggravating my hemorrhoids.



if you actually have hemorrhoids, not gonna lie, that's pretty nasty


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

Question about BC now since Brutalizer was mentioned

If enemies are in a line and you have a Twitch with BC, and if he ults, consider that his ult also reaches all 4 members behind the first. Would BC be applied to  them as well?

In that remark, would onhit abilities like GP's parley (with Hydra) apply BC to multiple targets if they are in Hydra's splash range?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay I'm just going to answer the twitch mid thing. The only advantage of it is the same of having two adcs, to push down turrets. Teamfight is going to be weak unless you have great peelers so you kind of have to catch someone out make it a 5 v 4 and push down turrets. 

I'm trying to remember the EG game where Froggen went twitch and yellowpete was Caitlyn I believe? The reason they did that though was because they were against Kassadin. So in that scenario, it's good to have double adc I guess. But you have to play in a certain comp against a certain comp as well.

But yeah cool your tits guys.

Edit: Lol brutalizer with full armor pen page. OP as fuck.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Edit: Lol brutalizer with full armor pen page. OP as fuck.



Try that on Jarvan top with 21-9.

You get like 30 flat ArPen and 26% armor reduction from his Q.
Your passive does a fuckton of damage.

OP shit, bursts any ADC at level 6 100-0 easily.

EDIT : Nope, lower % reduction, scales with levels and at lvl 9 it's 26%


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> wow this thread blew up
> 
> then you all made up to one another!
> 
> i am proud of you guys



life counselor chausie.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Okay I'm just going to answer the twitch mid thing. The only advantage of it is the same of having two adcs, to push down turrets. Teamfight is going to be weak unless you have great peelers so you kind of have to catch someone out make it a 5 v 4 and push down turrets.
> 
> I'm trying to remember the EG game where Froggen went twitch and yellowpete was Caitlyn I believe? The reason they did that though was because they were against Kassadin. So in that scenario, it's good to have double adc I guess. But you have to play in a certain comp against a certain comp as well.
> 
> ...



ty for answering. so just for pushing turrets like i thought? i thought there was more to it but w/e.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> ty for answering. so just for pushing turrets like i thought? i thought there was more to it but w/e.



Well his roaming with stealth is OP but there are mid laners who also have high roaming potential so yeah.

But turret pushing is very OP, so it's not "just that", the reason why TF is a perma-pick/ban isn't just cause of roaming but because of his turret pushing with Lich Bane


----------



## Maerala (Jul 21, 2013)

The Howling Abyss Hermit to Ori:

"I knew your father, Orianna, nice fellow."


----------



## Chausie (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> life counselor chausie.



it was a milestone for this thread!

also just played an aram on euw

got called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gay pussy for ending the game

i'm sorry, but wanting to prolong an aram game you are stomping in and the enemy team is begging you to just finish already is pretty pathetic

stay classy, summer time on EUW


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

euw is a nice and friendly place


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 21, 2013)

"americans are uncivilized barbarians"

-- western europe (1776-)


----------



## Chausie (Jul 21, 2013)

i have never said such a thing!

you do have pretty poor humour though


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Maerala said:


> The Howling Abyss Hermit to Ori:
> 
> "I knew your father, Orianna, nice fellow."



wait wat

there is interaction between the hermit and champs? must try it out.



Chausie said:


> it was a milestone for this thread!
> 
> also just played an aram on euw
> 
> ...



sounds like a regular day in Europe on LoL from what I've heard. 



αce said:


> euw is a nice and friendly place



Yep. I played on the server once. I'm pretty sure that one of the dudes didn't want to hurt my feelings so he cursed me in a different language so I wouldn't understand. 



WAD said:


> "americans are uncivilized barbarians"
> 
> -- western europe (1776-)


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

to be fair, eastern europe is a shithole of unimaginable levels
in high school when i went on my europe trip we visited romania, poland and hungary
i had things thrown at me and was spat on more than a couple of times walking down the street

england and france were by far the best parts of those trips
even though, you know, french people op
i wanted to visit switzerland and sweden but we couldn't make it
oh and germany too, but i've already been there so whatever


spain was 50/50
was never physically assaulted but like spanish people hella racist


if i ever go back to europe its _only_ going to be the u.k.
everywhere else sucked
scenery was nice to be fair
the people were poorly evolved sub humans though




people talk about how racist america is but often forget that large parts of the world (espeically africa, don't visit africa if you're white or gay. especially gay. you'll get shanked on the spot and they'll let you bleed out with 0 remorse) are _extremely_ racist and intolerant.


im never going back to africa
fuck that place
eastern europe isn't nearly as bad as africa was. i never got shit cause you know, im black, but they are still all ass hats


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

now i need to go on an asian trip
bar the middle east or india/pakistan fuck that place.
china (not beijing, don't want lung cancer), seoul-korea (0 ping internet op), japan




never going to south america
don't want to get drugged and shot


australia is 50/50
like, hot girls everywhere but the chances of dying an agonizing death after being bitten by a mutated spider is too high for my liking




and if i ever visit america again, im not going to florida
too many zombies


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> to be fair, eastern europe is a shithole of unimaginable levels
> in high school when i went on my europe trip we visited romania, poland and hungary
> *i had things thrown at me and was spat on more than a couple of times walking down the street*





thats fcked up.




> you know, french people op



i heard trannies are plentiful in france. is that true? 



> spain was 50/50
> was never physically assaulted but like spanish people hella racist


this i knew of. there was a football player who used to play for Barcelona F.C. (forgot his name) and even though he used to help them win games, the crowd would still treat him like trash. So angering and discouraging. He had thick armor, that one.




> people talk about how racist america is but often forget that large parts of the world (espeically africa, don't visit africa if you're white or gay. especially gay. you'll get shanked on the spot and they'll let you bleed out with 0 remorse) are _extremely_ racist and intolerant.


i literally saw a crowd in africa beat up a man in the street then burn him alive. cruelty is an understatement. and the dude was black.



αce said:


> now i need to go on an asian trip
> bar the middle east or india/pakistan fuck that place.
> china (not beijing, don't want lung cancer), seoul-korea (0 ping internet op), japan



i was so sad when i found out i wasn't going to be stationed in korea. i wanted it so badly. there was even this dude who got stationed in japan, only one person in the entire company. 

instead i'm going to washington. 



> australia is 50/50
> like, hot girls everywhere but the chances of dying an agonizing death after being bitten by a mutated spider is too high for my liking



:\

koalas > risk of being bitten my highly poisonous spiders. they are so worth.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> wait wat
> 
> there is interaction between the hermit and champs? must try it out.



The Hermit speaks to champions from Piltover, and the Viking to champions from the Freljord, but they both have special interactions with Ashe, Sejuani, and Lissandra.

They actually reveal some interesting information, like apparently Vi has a mysterious sister (possible future champion) and Caitlyn's mother was a "brilliant scientist."




αce said:


> don't visit africa if you're white or gay. especially gay.







αce said:


> and if i ever visit america again, im not going to florida


----------



## Chausie (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> england and france were by far the best parts of those trips
> even though, you know, french people op
> i wanted to visit switzerland and sweden but we couldn't make it
> oh and germany too, but i've already been there so whatever



well ye that's cause we're civilised

we spread our civilisation around the world

it's why you guys are doing so good, you got taught by us


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well ye that's cause we're civilised
> 
> we spread our civilisation around the world
> 
> it's why you guys are doing so good, you got taught by us



its probably why we spanked england in the war for independence 

only sort of american history we learned during training was the battles won, especially when the odds were against us. 

if its one thing i learned being in the army, the military is incredibly biased towards its own country. not that its an issue, you should have pride in your nation and though it wasn't my primary motivation to join the Army, i do feel some level of pride whenever i wear my uniform. Like yesterday on my way home I decided to wear my ACUs despite how hot it was and the fact I could wear civvies now if I wanted to because I graduated. I was like 'fck dat, army pride bitches, army pride.'


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

lol people actually still think the American armies fared better than the English armies?

I'm pretty sure the Americans lost 99% of the battles in the Revolutionary war and the only battle they won was the one that won them the war. 

Wouldn't say the Americans "spanked" the brits L0L. 

And wtf Ace is acting whiter than like every white guy I knew growing up in Chicago. Dafuq mang, act your race!


----------



## Maerala (Jul 21, 2013)

Hady did you finish The Shadow Rising?


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> army pride bitches, army pride.'



pride in the fact that most recruits join the army because they weren't accepted into any colleges and were too poor to pay the tuition anyway...

Pretty sure the standard IQ of the average recruit to the American Army was below the American average..

Which is pretty damn low to begin with. 

Not hating on you Kyle, I just have zero respect for the American military.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Hady did you finish The Shadow Rising?


uhm.

25 pages to go.

i'll get to it eventually...

[YOUTUBE]N2Ao57kcPaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> pride in the fact that most recruits join the army because they weren't accepted into any colleges and were too poor to pay the tuition anyway...
> 
> Pretty sure the standard IQ of the average recruit to the American Army was below the American average..
> 
> ...



You are actually correct. Most do join for the help with tuition.

And its not as low as you make it.

And no worries. I'm aware our country isn't popular in the Middle East too much. 

Weren't you born in America though, Darth?


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> And no worries. I'm aware our country isn't popular in the Middle East too much.
> 
> Weren't you born in America though, Darth?



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA*


Born and raised American Kyle. 20 years of my life lived in the US of A. And through my studies and over the course of my life I developed a healthy dislike for all things military. Very much including the American military. 

And lol @ the absolutely MASSIVE misconception that the Middle East dislikes the US. Perhaps the political activists do. Perhaps the opinion of the American Military and Ruling government is low. But the general opinion of the American people isn't low. They're moreso apathetic towards Americans and many love seeing them visit the Middle East.


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd honestly rather join the military then get a degree in something like philosophy or political science and end up with 100k in debt and no job at the end of it. 

And actually, if you join the military, you go can for masters and phD's without ending up with all that debt because the military pays it for you.



> Officers may pursue full-time studies toward a master’s or doctoral degree through either fully funded or partially funded programs or a bachelor’s degree through the Degree Completion Program. *Officers are encouraged to pursue advanced degrees particularly when there is an opportunity to do so* in coordination with resident training such as CSC and SSC. Officers with liberal arts undergraduate degrees should not be dissuaded from their pursuit of graduate education in the sciences.






It's not like the military is bringing in idiots and keeping them stupid on purpose.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

lol i graduated in political science and i'm currently in Law School. 

Problem bro? Fuck you.


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

and how many people get into law school from political science? not the majority. then you're fucked.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA*
> 
> 
> Born and raised American Kyle. 20 years of my life lived in the US of A. And through my studies and over the course of my life I developed a healthy dislike for all things military. Very much including the American military.
> ...



The poorer villages in countries such as Afghanistan tend to favor the U.S. Military as we do our part to help them out with resources and so forth. In return they let us know if the enemy is planning an attack or perhaps where they planted IEDs. That type of stuff.



αce said:


> I'd honestly rather join the military then get a degree in something like philosophy or political science and end up with 100k in debt and no job at the end of it.
> 
> And actually, if you join the military, you go can for masters and phD's without ending up with all that debt because the military pays it for you.
> 
> ...




Its actually encouraged to become an officer.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

I have an Assoc. Dgr in Political Science and Law.

I might look to become an Officer in the future though right now I have no intention of going to school.


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

Afghanistan was actually very welcoming to American troops when they first went there. But as time went on they forgot why the fuck they were there in the first place. Lel.



> Its actually encouraged to become an officer.



Don't you need a BA to become an officer?


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

FUCK i need like 1500 ip for syndra


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> Don't you need a BA to become an officer?



Yeah. We are encouraged to go back to school so we can get our BA to become an officer. My bad, should have worded it better.

Does Canada have their own military organization?


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

HAHAHAHAH
canada's military has like 2 people


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> FUCK i need like 1500 ip for syndra



Syndra is pretty strong. Her burst at lvl 6 is stupid.

Played against a LeBlanc in lane earlier. Reached lvl 6 before her and sent her to the grave from almost half life with only one R. 0_0


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

syndra is just fun
and melts people's faces
my type of champion


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> HAHAHAHAH
> canada's military has like 2 people



Stop lying.

I'm sure Canada's military is a strong organization with deep roots.

Though for some reason I keep imaging them to wear big top hats like Dr.Seuss.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> its probably why we spanked england in the war for independence
> 
> only sort of american history we learned during training was the battles won, especially when the odds were against us.
> 
> if its one thing i learned being in the army, the military is incredibly biased towards its own country. not that its an issue, you should have pride in your nation and though it wasn't my primary motivation to join the Army, i do feel some level of pride whenever i wear my uniform. Like yesterday on my way home I decided to wear my ACUs despite how hot it was and the fact I could wear civvies now if I wanted to because I graduated. I was like 'fck dat, army pride bitches, army pride.'



i don't think england was so far 'behind' in that war either though

they were fighting other wars at the same time, or had just come out of some. i can't remember which, as im shit at history

either way, they were in debt, troops were stretched across the world, and morale was kinda low given that they were far from home. 

also im guessing that ACUs is your uniform? you're allowed to go around your home city in your uniform when not working?

my mother used to date someone in the RAF, he would never wear anything identifying him as in the RAF when not at work. even driving to work.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> Yeah. We are encouraged to go back to school so we can get our BA to become an officer. My bad, should have worded it better.
> 
> Does Canada have their own military organization?



if ireland has a military, im sure canada would


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

if i joined anything it'd be the mounties
motherfucking red coats and ride horses all day


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

ALSO SOMEONE NEEDS TO BUY ME A MOTHERFUCKING SIBERIAN HUSKY


----------



## Maerala (Jul 21, 2013)

Wingsofdeathx's Fiora.


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

wings is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
and balls is streaming
his playlist is just anime openings
bleach and one piece
lawl

OH GOD THE NOSTALGIA
THE FEELS

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU6AZA810FA[/youtube]

SO MANY FEELS


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i don't think england was so far 'behind' in that war either though
> 
> they were fighting other wars at the same time, or had just come out of some. i can't remember which, as im shit at history
> 
> ...



We aren't isolated from civilization. We still wear our ACUs in public.(America) 

However, travelling overseas isa  different matter. From what some of battles were told if they were going to Korea or Kuwait, you aren't supposed to wear ACU on your way to those countries.



Chausie said:


> if ireland has a military, im sure canada would[/QUOjTE]
> 
> i dunno about that. sometimes, canada just wants you to believe they dn't need soldiers. just having hockey players and bears defend their borders is enough for them, huehuehue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Wingsofdeathx's Fiora.



i really can't watch wing's stream anymore. lost his touch imo.



αce said:


> wings is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> and balls is streaming
> his playlist is just anime openings
> bleach and one piece
> ...


wings isn't bad. i feel he shows off too much and has grown an ego, sort of makes his stream unbearable to watch now.

that opening, all my tears. greatest arc in all of One Piece so far.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> and how many people get into law school from political science? not the majority. then you're fucked.


and how many people apply to law school from political science?

not the majority that's for sure. 

you'd be surprised at the numbers for which majors apply to law school. more than 66% of applicants are either education, psychology, English, or Business majors.


4N said:


> The poorer villages in countries such as Afghanistan tend to favor the U.S. Military as we do our part to help them out with resources and so forth. In return they let us know if the enemy is planning an attack or perhaps where they planted IEDs. That type of stuff.


Of course they would tell you that in BT. Not implying that I know better than you, but I somehow doubt that the better educated populace of Afghanistan are welcoming towards the American Military given how many civilians were killed during that conflict. 


αce said:


> FUCK i need like 1500 ip for syndra



Best dance in the game straight up.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 21, 2013)

4N said:


> We aren't isolated from civilization. We still wear our ACUs in public.(America)
> 
> However, travelling overseas isa  different matter. From what some of battles were told if they were going to Korea or Kuwait, you aren't supposed to wear ACU on your way to those countries.




i specifically remember my mothers ex signalling to another member of the RAF in a car next to us when we were driving to London one day, to cover up his uniform

idk if it's banned, or just discouraged, or if he's paranoid.

maybe it was discouraged due to the IRA years ago, and then it never 'came back' even though that threat is gone.


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

> and how many people apply to law school from political science?
> 
> not the majority that's for sure.



well even more reason they are fucked



> Best dance in the game straight up.



best balls in the game straight up


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> and how many people apply to law school from political science?
> 
> not the majority that's for sure.
> 
> ...



Nah. A lot of intel is usually classified. I'm pretty sure there is more to it but isn't opened up to us low ranking enlisted. Also, we've had our fair share of scandals, especially one where a LTC ordered an airstrike on a village and blew it up completely.



Chausie said:


> i specifically remember my mothers ex signalling to another member of the RAF in a car next to us when we were driving to London one day, to cover up his uniform
> 
> idk if it's banned, or just discouraged, or if he's paranoid.
> 
> maybe it was discouraged due to the IRA years ago, and then it never 'came back' even though that threat is gone.



different military organizations, different customs I suppose. I'm not familiar with anything outside AF, Navy and Army. No one cares for the Marines.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

lol ace hating on a standard of education he knows virtually nothing about.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> best balls in the game straight up


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

that's true
i don't know terrible standards
lebanon education op


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

also i just realized
bladecraft orianna has a nicki minaj wig
do not want


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

OH GOD SYNDRAS DANCE IS BASED ON KPOP


kpop is honestly the shittest thing on the internet
and that is saying a lot


----------



## Chausie (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> also i just realized
> bladecraft orianna has a nicki minaj wig
> do not want



nah it's matilda hair



αce said:


> OH GOD SYNDRAS DANCE IS BASED ON KPOP
> 
> 
> kpop is honestly the shittest thing on the internet
> and that is saying a lot




this i agree with. i used to hate jpop, but at least it wasn't everywhere like kpop is


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2013)

Since Ace mentioned and reminded  me that the pro's watch anime and stuff i wonder what would happen if they read a chapter that really shook their emotions. Like would they play differently if they have on their minds Ace's death? Or would they be pissed every time they read a fairy tale chapter?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujvJMruJJ_A[/youtube]
What
the
fuck
is
going
on


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2013)

Never heard a song so passionate about cocaine.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2013)

Cookiezi injects 20 syringes of cocaine daily to be able to do shit like that.

That's absolutely fucking mental.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

αce said:


> that's true
> i don't know terrible standards
> lebanon education op



lol it's the American University you dimwit.


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

sure
it is
ok


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

Bro, do you want me to show you my Uni transcript? 

It's on my facebook for crying out loud. Has been for the last four years. 

I'm IN A LAW SCHOOL. I think I might have a vague idea what the fuck i'm talking about yea? No need for you to doubt my every word wtf.


----------



## Santí (Jul 21, 2013)

Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2013)

Probably Hady.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 21, 2013)

Tried to level up a smurf. Only got to level 8 before I got annoyed. I rather buy a level 30 acc >_>


----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Tried to level up a smurf. Only got to level 8 before I got annoyed. I rather buy a level 30 acc >_>



Same here.

No runes makes the game god awful

No flash until level 12 makes it even worse.


----------



## Santí (Jul 21, 2013)

I tried leveling up my EUW account.

It annoys me to no end and I only reached 14.

Not having Flash didn't bother me since most champs I use are great with Ghost anyways.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Tried to level up a smurf. Only got to level 8 before I got annoyed. I rather buy a level 30 acc >_>



I cba'd to even buy the double xp boosts and spam the 3v3 bot games to lvl up smurfs. 

i've leveled two accounts to 30 and have like 5 more that are still pre-30 on like four different servers lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRGhyz7mfpw[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Jul 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> I cba'd to even buy the double xp boosts and spam the 3v3 bot games to lvl up smurfs.
> 
> i've leveled two accounts to 30 and have like 5 more that are still pre-30 on like four different servers lol.



ye, i'm hating not having runes or flash on my na account right now!

and then i hate the lack of choice too, when levelling a new account


also maybe na is just like euw, and people everywhere are just awful. just met some terrible people in the last few games.

well last one wasn't terrible people, but they were peculiar. just typed random 1-3 letters in the chat, seemed they knew each other, or they were all a part of a joke that i wasn't privy to

also anyone know how long it tends to take for an episode of somethign which has just aired to be up online to watch? waiting for true blood, wanna watch i before bed


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

depends on how popular the show is. could take anywhere from 3 hours to 24 hours.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2013)

If you are lucky, channers stream it like they did with Korra.

Also, gotta save up for that lee sin.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 21, 2013)

meteos doing a jungle morde on stream

god help our souls if he makes this a thing just to troll


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

> Bro, do you want me to show you my Uni transcript?
> 
> It's on my facebook for crying out loud. Has been for the last four years.
> 
> I'm IN A LAW SCHOOL. I think I might have a vague idea what the fuck i'm talking about yea? No need for you to doubt my every word wtf.



today will forever be remembered as the day
that the bait master hady
was baited by the bait master god
ace


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

i am the master baiter
no debate now


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 21, 2013)

Ace pls.             .


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

genome
go back
to the beach


----------



## Shozan (Jul 21, 2013)

going for 10 consec. wins


----------



## Shozan (Jul 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dQUhVfcY6SM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 21, 2013)

Reporting all these posts that are not related to LoL.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2013)

doublelift and chauster duo'ing in bronze.

oh god this is gonna be good.

QUICK JIYEON TRY TO QUEUE SNIPE THEM


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh shit, DL offering coaching for 250 and hour. Get on that, Rem.


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2013)

lol the description on his azubu stream page is a bit oudated. 



> AD player for Counter Logic Gaming. Co-star of Rush Hour taking the trash out every single day.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

OH MY GOD

THAT VARUS IS FUCKING BAD

OH MY FUCKING GOD THIS BOT LANE


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

AM I REALLY THAT BAD

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2013)

And chauster is trying out nami. Adapting to the meta.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

Yo this isn't even fair


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2013)

That varus was level 6 when DL was 12. Im dying


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

Varus had like 20 cs

Lawd


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2013)

omg jiyeon you're on tv


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

thats fucked up. It's like, how to be Diamond in 10 easy 15 min games.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

Watching this is just hilarious.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

Level 12 doublelift vs level 6 Varus.

"I was sweating bullets"


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

Yo

I wish I could Queue snipe them 

If I queue sniped them I wouldn't even try, I'd just feed fucking double and fanboy at the same time.


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm pretty sure going 2-0 in your first two placement matches puts you above the mmr you're currently at jiyeon. 

sadly you've lost your chance to queue snipe them.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

who bans Panth on ranked games?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

There's always a chance

I get matched with people I shouldn't.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> i'm pretty sure going 2-0 in your first two placement matches puts you above the mmr you're currently at jiyeon.
> 
> sadly you've lost your chance to queue snipe them.



Even with 0 games played their MMR should be higher, you start around old 1200 elo, Jiyeon would be at like 8-900.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

This isn't even fair omg.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

LOL **


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

nah, this isn't even fun anymore...


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

this is sad man...


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

I wonder how much flame that Ez is getting.


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2013)

It's the kayle support and serious lack of farm.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

average kill x minute....


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

the most wtf part of this game is that, even in 'fuck this shit lets camp and kill them over and over again' just look at the farm...


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2013)

He just got an unofficial penta.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

14:18 game over


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

My fucking god

This is just

Hilarious but pathetic at the same damn time.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

i think that if he add a BoTRK or a IE he can solo the entire enemy team


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

welp, quadra and another unf. Penta


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

Let's see if they beat 14:18.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

They forced Dlift to flash some mechanics just now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

Funny how that Kat is apparently Plat


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

4 ranked ones and they're against plat already?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

Shozan said:


> 4 ranked ones and they're against plat already?



No the dude claimed to be a smurf.

Also, LOL DOUBLELIFT, MANA CALCULATIONS.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

dat mechanics...


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2013)

Chauster got outplayed by a Bronze Wukong.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

Chauster wasn't even trying yo


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

LOL THAT BRAND, HOW DO YOU LOSE TO SHIT LIKE THAT JIYEON?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

I wish all my games were like these.


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2013)

TBF, he's getting weak lanes. If the players are even shocking us on how bad they are you would know that they really are that bad.

Also,

duo>solo


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

He's getting Bronze V/IV material opponents.

Which is where Jiyeon is.

To be honest Jiyeon isn't much better than these guys when I last played with him like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2013)

hahahahahahah how the fuck did chauster survive that lol


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

dat escape!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

CHAUSTER TOO GOOD


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

#Namimechanics


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> 14:18 game over


What game is this?


----------



## Santí (Jul 22, 2013)

Best fucking Draft team comp picks 

>First pick Rengar
>"Hmm. LET'S GO LUX TOP and almost full AP squishies with zero initiation"


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

are they going vs. a Teemo and Kennen/Garen lane? 10 mins?


----------



## Santí (Jul 22, 2013)

Fed AP Sion.

Malph goes Hydra instead of Bulwork.

Fucking OP. Not.


----------



## Xin (Jul 22, 2013)

Rengar still op?


----------



## Santí (Jul 22, 2013)

Nope. Rengar's under powered as fuck due to like 6 consecutive monthly nerfs and is scheduled for a rework. 

He still has a pretty stupid lvl 2 killing potential that beats 80% of top laners, and snowballs hard as fuck while being without a doubt the greatest tower destroyer in the game. Although I just recently started laning with him, I always played him jungle.

But if you fall behind with this guy, it's gonna be a tough ride. Although in that game with the fed AP Sion, I still managed to keep a positive ratio and held half of the team kills, but couldn't carry the game, Sion was stunning me and 2-shotting me.

But Malph wants to go Recurve Bow and Hydra over Bulwark.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2013)

Played 3 ranked games with 4n. Won them all. Was fun, couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 22, 2013)

^
that shit was hilarious 

can't believe i didn't do j4 support up until now.


----------



## Santí (Jul 22, 2013)

I should have started playing draft a long time ago. So many less tards and baddies.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Best fucking Draft team comp picks
> 
> >First pick Rengar
> >"Hmm. LET'S GO LUX TOP and almost full AP squishies with zero initiation"





Sant? said:


> Fed AP Sion.
> 
> Malph goes Hydra instead of Bulwork.
> 
> Fucking OP. Not.



jesus fuck santi



in what kind of horrible trench are you


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 22, 2013)

Me : Hey Irelia we need a tank, please build like one
*Irelia rushes Zephyr, with Triforce afterward


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a waste of her potential to build pure tank.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's a waste of her potential to build pure tank.



Very much true, however if everyone else is squishy on the team, she kinda has to act as a tank even though it's not her role. Heck, even when she was played in the LCS a few days ago the player built Sunfire IIRC.

Thing is it was ARAM, so no hard feelings, but we had an AP Shaco, Ashe and i believe Jayce (I was Kat). Irelia kept going in 1 vs 5 every time she could (even if none of us could follow up), so if she were to do that she could've at least build tanky so she could survive more than 0.2 seconds.

I've played Irelia a lot in the past, i know well that her going full tank isn't usually the optimal choice.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 22, 2013)

Getting lag spikes out of nowhere. Not sure what's up.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

Just played Jayce for the first time.

Broken as fuck.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 22, 2013)

new jungle change.

from what i understand, this makes Nunu even more of a threat now. Seems like Riot is trying to encourage counterjungling but with slightly more risk. Should be interesting.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2013)

4N said:


> new jungle change.
> 
> from what i understand, this makes Nunu even more of a threat now. Seems like Riot is trying to encourage counterjungling but with slightly more risk. Should be interesting.



Less of a threat actually, since he can't just steal your buff and get out thereby crippling you of all experience


if he does it now, he doesn't hit 2 so he can't bloodboil away

and even if he gets away anyway, at least you're a little less fucked since you get some more exp from the little ones


----------



## Guiness (Jul 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> Less of a threat actually, since he can't just steal your buff and get out thereby crippling you of all experience
> 
> 
> if he does it now, he doesn't hit 2 so he can't bloodboil away
> ...



ah, i see what you mean. 

so how do you see this camp change affecting junglers? like which junglers do you think will have more value after the next patch?


----------



## Maerala (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol, Elise's Rappel got rekt.

No Jayce changes. Wat.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 22, 2013)

I think the Jayce changes were already implemented on the PBE already? Not completely certain though.

I should probably update my PBE while I still have unlimited internet home.


----------



## OS (Jul 22, 2013)

I think the jungle changes are going to make jungling less fun


----------



## αce (Jul 22, 2013)

by the way if anyone really wants to watch champions to get better
i suggest watching the faker clips
cuz faker op
altho i haven't been bothered enough to watch any of them im assuming that he uploaded all wins for the player being spotlighted


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm getting retarded fucking lag spikes on like 112 ping.


----------



## Austin (Jul 22, 2013)

bro i get awful lag at 60 ping, something is fucked with the servers or some shit


----------



## αce (Jul 22, 2013)

if your ping is low and you are still getting lag it's the server


----------



## Santí (Jul 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> jesus fuck santi
> 
> 
> 
> in what kind of horrible trench are you



Imagine what it would be like asking a fish "what's it like living underwater?"

How would he respond? How could he describe to you what he believes is natural and has done naturally since always? He would simply respond "idk... What's it like living on land?"


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 22, 2013)

Free week Fiddle sucks

It's either my Fiddle feeds hard and the enemy Fiddle wrecks us or it's vice versa

I think i met a Trynd who cheated. I was level 12, he was level 11. 
(I want to mention that he disappeared for a while earlier on, and he got blue buff despite it being less than 6 minutes in the game, and both mine and my enemy fiddle having gotten blue buff. He had 1 kill, but it was earlier from killing our Ryze. Ryze had no blue buff. I know this cause Trynd at level 4 (after the kill) he came in lane, i harassed him since i reached lvl 6, then he disappeated and re-appeared with blue)

He had NO cooldown reduction items whatsoever. We fought, and i baited out his Ult, and killed him as soon as it was down. I pushed as hard as possible, and when i reached his turret (like 30-40 seconds later) he has his Ult up again. Really, really weird since Trynd's Ult is 100 seconds at 2nd rank. 100 seconds DIDN'T pass since i had blue buff so i used my counterstrike to push as well - meaning i pushed down really, really fast. I quickly cleared 2 waves and was at his turret, and he engaged on me and he had Ult up. I have no proof of this since i didn't use LoL Recorder but should i report it to Riot?


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2013)

better than having an instalock maokai who plays maokai as a tree.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2013)

You should. It's only fun fair.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2013)

i am the godvlad



Darth said:


> better than having an instalock maokai who plays maokai as a tree.



what do u mean did he just go afk in a random spot in the jungle? LOL

"sentience sucks im back to chillin in the sun all day fk u fagets"


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> i am the godvlad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you sit inside of a tree all game and throw saplings.

It was in a reddit thread.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2013)

*RANT*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe that Trynd and Lissandra are broken OP.

80 AD reduction, 35% crit chance even at level 1 if you stack it (and you know from GP how horrible it is to get critted early on, basically means lost lane), Heal, 60 AD if i am correct? Last i heard he is a very often ban in Diamond.

Lissandra is stupid as fuck. Low CD poke? Snare? Escape/Gap Closer? Top it off free Zhonyas, AOE damage AND slow? While having 550 range?
How are you supposed to catch her? Most bruisers/ap champs have 1 gap closer. Use it on her - she uses her snare and walks away. Say you do still manage to follow her up due to FM/BotRK - She uses her E. God forbid you use Flash (much lower range than her E) - she uses her Ult, and is miles away from you. Suddenly, Ryze grabs your hand launches you 1000 units - she uses Flash.

She has too many escapes, and too much damage for how much CC she has.

I think people will eventually find out how strong both of these champions are - and nerfed, deserved, will follow. 


However, there will be a downside. Aside from itemization, Jax has not been touched S3. After the fall of Kennen/Jayce/Elise, hopefully Shen and Renekton too, Jax and maybe Irelia will come back on power again. Since the cycle of nerfs is as such, they will get nerfed as well and then those that were hit the least with nerfs (since basically every bruiser was nerfed) will come back on power again.


----------



## Santí (Jul 23, 2013)

Tryndamere is actually the one champion I always try to ban if I'm first pick. No matter how hard you shut him down late game, if the Tryndamere is smart, he will just split push all day and is extremely annoying to deal with, since he'll eventually begin overpowering most champs and it'll require two champs to stop him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2013)

thing is

people love melee and AD these days

lissandra and jax rek em both

put em up vs double ap and its gg son


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Tryndamere is actually the one champion I always try to ban if I'm first pick. No matter *how hard you shut him down late game*, if the Tryndamere is smart, he will just split push all day and is extremely annoying to deal with, since he'll eventually begin overpowering most champs and it'll require two champs to stop him.


There is your problem, shit on him early or shit on his teammates hard early.
If your team ain't split pushing harder you doing it wrong.


----------



## Santí (Jul 23, 2013)

lol, that was a typo. I meant early.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 23, 2013)

Jax is the OPest shit ever! I love everytime i get to play him on ARAM. I'm still scared id fucked up on normals but im going to try someday.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Gogeta, what is the first site?



YOU ONLY WANT ME CAUSE OF MY SITES



Check both boxes, type in your champion.




Sant? said:


> Tryndamere is actually the one champion I always try to ban if I'm first pick. No matter how hard you shut him down late game, if the Tryndamere is smart, he will just split push all day and is extremely annoying to deal with, since he'll eventually begin overpowering most champs and it'll require two champs to stop him.



Yeah he is a real pain in the ass to deal with.

A friend did Proxy Trynd, not just farming inbetween but well, the usual feeding till you are worth nothing. God damn that split pushing won us the game. We were winning already but that just sealed it.

Unlike Jax, who builds very little AD, he takes down turrets SO fast.

If you are an AD champ and you fight him, he just activates his W and you do no damage. It's like Trundle on insane amounts of steroids.



WAD said:


> thing is
> 
> people love melee and AD these days
> 
> ...



Jax actually shits on AP melee's like Morde and Akali from my experience.
Haven't played much against Rumble, haven't seen much of him TBH.

It's just that ranged AP's fuck him over bad, not simply cause he is inherently weak against single target magical damage, but because to fight back he needs to harass very often, and he doesn't have the mana pool for that (and minion aggro). Flask kinda fixes that but yeah it's not a god-send.



Shozan said:


> Jax is the OPest shit ever! I love everytime i get to play him on ARAM. I'm still scared id fucked up on normals but im going to try someday.



TBH in TF's you just need an Alistar or Leona to peel him off your carry as long as the carry repositions all the time, like he/she should. And if there is a Vayne who is skilled enough she could solo him without taking any significant damage.

Trynd is much easier to shut down in TF's, despite his Ult, but his split pushing and dueling power is superb. At least Shen doesn't crit you to death with no chances of escape. I don't mind split pushers like him, Perma-Critters with invulnerability is a no-no.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you so much man! Gonna spectate some Korean shacos. 

taco
Damn, I can finally watch Beautiful Korean on NA when he plays now.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Since the names are all in Korean unless they have intentionally put English characters, you won't really know who is playing a certain champion (so basically you won't know if it's a pro player or a random high elo player)

I saw a Diamond + fight between Jax and Irelia.
Jax took Doran's Blade, Irelia took Cloth 5. Dumbest shit ever, Jax got stomped despite LS quints, Irelia just harassed him over and over.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

HOOOO HOOO HOO

this is fucking awesome.

book marked.

dude

like dude


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> HOOOO HOOO HOO
> 
> this is fucking awesome.
> 
> ...



It's cool mate, have fun

On another note, i have had an idea on reworking Darius into a hybrid mid-late game bruiser. Anyone interested in the specifics? 4N got confuzzled.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 23, 2013)

Every Teemo player is straight up the fucking Antichrist. I've been converted.

I'm sorry I doubted your sage wisdom Manny.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2013)

teeto is king


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm getting addicted to Dota 2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2013)

his teeto build is also highly questionable

rylais is a noob trap, u already have ur shrooms that slow and the only other thing that slows is ur blind since W is latent magic damage on autos and ur other spell is ur book it spell

instead get a lich bane to make up for the move speed as well as blast people with procs u can actually reach really high dps if u use full shroom stacks to weave it

also since he has a void staff deathcap instead of GA or liandri's tbh~~~~~~

also twin shadows is really good if ur up against an ap heavy team early on (tho teeto naturally doesnt do as well vs. ap)


----------



## Xin (Jul 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm getting addicted to Dota 2.



It's that good?

I've tried it once, but wasn't quite satisfied.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

I get addicted to many games, LoL isn't that great and I'm addicted to that.

Dota isn't a bad game, it's just hard for someone who has played LoL to get in to Dota because by their standards every champ would be OP.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Do people really copy paste positions in Blind Pick 

A guy just copy-pasted an entire conversation in champ select


----------



## Xin (Jul 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Do people really copy paste positions in Blind Pick
> 
> A guy just copy-pasted an entire conversation in champ select



There are weird people like hat in LoL. 

That brings me back to the time when I was playing on the NA server. 

Oh, all those mexicans. 

Hilarious.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 23, 2013)

BRB, going to watch WAD play with Saintvicious.

Oh is that his smurf or something? That account is only Gold 1.

Edit: Yes it is.


----------



## Santí (Jul 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Do people really copy paste positions in Blind Pick
> 
> A guy just copy-pasted an entire conversation in champ select



Fucking yes, I'll be fucking damned if I get more terribad Shaco jungles who apparently have zero comprehension of the fucking English language.

What that guy did has happened to me about twice lol.


----------



## Xin (Jul 23, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Fucking yes, I'll be fucking damned if I get more terribad Shaco jungles who apparently have zero comprehension of the fucking English language.
> 
> What that guy did has happened to me about twice lol.



I've made the experience, that all Shaco junglers are simply trolls. 

Most of them are bad trolls, but if you get a good troll he stomps everything.


----------



## Santí (Jul 23, 2013)

Fucking Shacos.

Do nothing in the early-mid game where they should be dominating the hardest, and instead do fucking nothing the entire time and then be absolutely useless end game except when they KS the shit out of everyone


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

Decided to support a game since the other person had mid as their best role, and my mid is only decent.

Did not end up regretting it, 0-1-18 Janna.

15-2-4 Vayne.

Obviously, we won quite hard. Support can be fun to play when you have a good ADC.

First game in a few days too.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2013)

goddammit I fucking hate summer


first yesterday a zac jungle goes afk at 6 minutes cuz he gets baited by my top lane opponent into an obvious trap and then blames me


then now I get invaded at my red by a rengar (im naut) and I ping him a million times but apparently top and mid didn't want free first blood and instead I'm forced to back off and get way behind

and of course then everybody rages at me all game for being behind



Fuck these summer ragekiddies
Keep your rage to yourself, don't pollute the chat with it, and don't go afk




ugh

Darth/WAD, play with me again, I need someone to vent at
though that'll be next week as I'm going to visit my parents for a bit


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

When I play I'm just calm and happy.

Be like me Didi, embrace peacefulness.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

Extinkt left NiP? Based on Freeze stream, he got a whisper about it


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Extinkt left NiP? Based on Freeze stream, he got a whisper about it



wut


noooooooo pls noooooo


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty much confirmed, Spontexx was raging to Freeze about how they stole his top laner since Extinkt left.

What a fucking dumbass, leaks stuff on others streams


----------



## Santí (Jul 23, 2013)

Didi said:


> goddammit I fucking hate summer
> 
> 
> first yesterday a zac jungle goes afk at 6 minutes cuz he gets baited by my top lane opponent into an obvious trap and then blames me
> ...



Hahaha, what a coincidence, the enemy Naut tried stealing our red (I was on the purple side) immediately after he got blue, and I ended up killing him for first blood with Rengar top while he was doing it and taking red, then proceeded to dominate the Kha on top lane after going all in on him and getting a lvl 2 kill. Then in the all chat the enemy team kept sharing how their Naut was bitching and refusing to gank any lane until lvl 6 because I killed him in jungle, so I proceed to go all in on Kha and kill him another two times without having to worry about warding


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2013)

today was a good day

got back into plat 1 after a terrible slump/slew of bad luck+dcs after failing my diamond promo series

got to play not one but TWO games with saint who used to be one of my favorite pros

first game he was lee sin

needless to say we lost despite my struggle to carry with jayce

second game he was udyr and he pretty much carried that time

then just now got queued up against CRIS

one of the "pros" (well b4 he was just a known solo q'er) that ive always fuckin hated



got to fucking beat him


----------



## Chausie (Jul 23, 2013)

are you wesley


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2013)

nice waddo


fuck cris, fucking douche


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone here on OCE want a free Rammus skin code from PAX?

PM me since this thread goes by so fast I can't catch up with it. Timezones OP.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 23, 2013)

darth, i thought i would hate you for buying garen on my account

well he's actually kinda fun, just spin a lot and never die

i can deal with that


----------



## Santí (Jul 23, 2013)

Garen farm is too EZ mode.


----------



## nore (Jul 23, 2013)

The Elo gods blessed me was against team without adc.


----------



## Santí (Jul 23, 2013)

What happens when a Rengar doesn't split push, and the enemy Yi split pushes to hell.


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

@wad


lose with us
win in ranked

life is a pattern


----------



## Guiness (Jul 23, 2013)

αce said:


> @wad
> 
> 
> lose with us
> ...



^

gooby plz


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2013)

Game is fucking unplayable.

8k lag spikes and attempting to reconnect on 110 ping.

cool.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 23, 2013)

αce said:


> @wad
> 
> 
> lose with us
> ...



What is this losing you're talking about.

When we played we won lots (wary)


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

> What is this losing you're talking about.
> 
> When we played we won lots (wary)



you weren't there for the cancer last night
pretty sure we went 2-2
but wad died inside
just a lil bit


----------



## Xin (Jul 23, 2013)

My first Garen game in month. 

I managed a decent match, even tho it was vs AI. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 23, 2013)

αce said:


> you weren't there for the cancer last night
> pretty sure we went 2-2
> but wad died inside
> just a lil bit



Sad. I was on though  I think. If not, 4n can always text me to go on.

I did play a few games with 4n and Adrian. Won 2, lost 1. And I realize I should never support when I play with you guys lol.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 23, 2013)

i think my jayce support inspired him the most to win in ranked


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

there are certain hours within the day where i just play like a bronze 8


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2013)

My support is at least Flower 17, you guys got nothing on me

Anyway, Jax's issue is no inbuilt sustain amirite
LS quints, get LS and Spellvamp from Utility mastery, rush a quick Vamp Scepter.

Boom, never forced out of lane.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrRkNi6PamE[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Jul 23, 2013)

well you can't know how bad you'll be at something til you try it once

that was my argument for trying jayce support

i get bored of fiddlesticks and annie over and over again


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

11/1/4 quinn with a Blitz crank support.

god is blitzcrank good


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 11/1/4 quinn with a Blitz crank support.
> 
> god is blitzcrank good



Until you pull a fed ap master yi onto your whole team penta killing everyone...

Yeah I did that ....

Glad they're removing AP master yi.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll pull any bitch ass into my team and instagib him.

Fuck that.

C R A N K S Q U A D 420


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

It's official my main character is now Shaco.
Use to be nocturne, guess he is my secondary. 
third special place is jungle nunu <3


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2013)

That's a hideous jungling team.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

I thrive on making the enemy rage. 
stealing buffs all day.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 23, 2013)

i tried queueing with HN.

had about 6 fcking dodges in NORMAL Q.

like fcking srs? 

i really hate riot right now. they need to make dodging penalties much much harsher. I can understand doing it in ranked to avoid a troll but in normal queue cuz u can't play with a certain champ? go fck yourselves. srsly.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

Xin mid vs Swain, lets see how this game goes


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2013)

4N said:


> i tried queueing with HN.
> 
> had about 6 fcking dodges in NORMAL Q.
> 
> ...



Are you saying they should be harder on normal games? El o El.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 23, 2013)

4N said:


> i tried queueing with HN.
> 
> had about 6 fcking dodges in NORMAL Q.
> 
> ...



Its better than an afk or a troll. 

Id dodge if i get forced into a role i don't want to play. Especially in normal. No fun to play a 40 min game in a role you don't want because its not going to count for anything


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

Game was cancerous as fuck, terrible J4 jungle who wouldn't gank anyone but his premade top, who was also a trash Rumble.

Ended up winning anyway because Xin Zhao initiate with my Janna plays and Graves damage carried.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

Shaco vs Khaz jungle

wish me luck.


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

shaco should shit on kha jungle
he's going to start blue. pretty sure. do your red>go to his red. gg.


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

just realized my irl friend is the janna here

facebook op


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

WOOO +21lp

good shit

was carrying my bot lane, adc afks, split push all day, solo drag all day, we easily won 4v5.

shat on them.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

αce said:


> shaco should shit on kha jungle
> he's going to start blue. pretty sure. do your red>go to his red. gg.


He was behind the entire game 

couldn't help at all. I kept stealing his shit too.
"Derpwigglies: I fucking tried
RemChu: gg
RemChu: good shit
AutumnLeigh: 4vs 5 GG
DarkIndex: gg
Honkeytonkjew: ashe just a pro tip man... try new champs in normals
Derpwigglies: look at kat and twitc
Derpwigglies: i've played ashe before
Derpwigglies: and did better than all you fucks
AutumnLeigh: lol i farmed up
Honkeytonkjew: your not diamond player dont pick up new shit and fuck up other people elo
Derpwigglies: only one with positive
Honkeytonkjew: you fed twitch and shaco
DarkIndex: honkey you are very rude and single minded
Honkeytonkjew: i laning which is why we lost
*Derpwigglies: it's hard not to when we're getting ganked every 20 seconds
Derpwigglies: and our jungle is useless*"

edit:

*Spectating Santi's game*

   You guys have the weirdest team comp. o.o


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 23, 2013)

I got sunburned my first day real bad

I miss league it didn't hurt me


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> darth, i thought i would hate you for buying garen on my account
> 
> well he's actually kinda fun, just spin a lot and never die
> 
> i can deal with that


lol fuck garen.


WAD said:


> today was a good day
> 
> got back into plat 1 after a terrible slump/slew of bad luck+dcs after failing my diamond promo series
> 
> ...



wtf cris's mmr must blow.

what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

probably lost cause he couldn't ghost anyone's streams..


----------



## Chausie (Jul 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol fuck garen.
> 
> .




he's tanky and easy to play

therefore i like him, he suits me perfectly


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol fuck garen.
> 
> 
> wtf cris's mmr must blow.
> ...



That was his smurf that every pro got, he was plat v.

His actual acc is Diamond 1, just Cris.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

That last game gave me cancer, I'm sorry for being utterly useless.


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

we lost at champ select


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

ended my 9 game win streak bro....


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2013)

sounds like someone needs to take lessons from Vae.

I hear Kyle's getting better BY THE MICROSECOND.

He'll be outta Bronze III in no time.


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2013)

l0l Playing on Nordic East always makes for an entertaining night. 

This server is infinitely more amusing than euw/na.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> sounds like someone needs to take lessons from Vae.
> 
> I hear Kyle's getting better BY THE MICROSECOND.
> 
> He'll be outta Bronze III in no time.



I didn't ask Vae for advice to slight you or because I disliked your answer. I talk to Gogeta, Vae, WAD, Terry etc. from time to time. :\


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2013)

lol Kyle, never took it as a slight.

Just wanted to use this rare loljk opportunity to mock Vae.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 23, 2013)

so

who counters thresh?

watching krepo earlier saying he'd pick thresh into any matchup, implying he's not really countered. 

what do you guys think? just someone tanky?

also why isn't elise support played much any more, i don't see her so often now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so
> 
> who counters thresh?
> 
> ...



I'd say Lulu or Zyra. Annoying bitches -_-


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2013)

Osu is making me mad as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so
> 
> who counters thresh?
> 
> ...


Blitz :devil


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 23, 2013)

nami > thresh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Blitz :devil



Actually Thresh > Blitz.


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

lulu and zyra both counter thresh


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

By the way, if anyone cares in about 6 hours

SKT1 vs MVP Blue
SKT1 is Faker and Piglet's team.


IM vs KTB
KTB is Insec and kaKAO's team


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

guess i'm waking up in six hours


----------



## Guiness (Jul 24, 2013)

αce said:


> By the way, if anyone cares in about 6 hours
> 
> SKT1 vs MVP Blue
> SKT1 is Faker and Piglet's team.
> ...





Darth said:


> guess i'm waking up in six hours



guess im not going to sleep :ho


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2013)

Zyra is probably the worst support to deal with.  Not only does she have an abundance of damage and control, she does something no one else can do; force you to move.  You can't ignore her pets.  You can't afford to kill them and you have to move away from them.  If you are moving, you aren't attacking, while your opponents are.  If her plants only did one off damage, she'd still be a very good support with great poke and cc, but they keep hitting and they hit damn hard.

I honestly wish they'd nerf the base damage of her plants, improving the gain per level or with the level of the ability used.  Being able to create a pair of cannon minions right under the feet of an adc is too much.

Btw, are there any perks to hitting platinum?  I've heard of skins being given away to people that do well in ranked games, even if they aren't competitive players.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2013)

αce said:


> By the way, if anyone cares in about 6 hours
> 
> SKT1 vs MVP Blue
> SKT1 is Faker and Piglet's team.
> ...


post the links when ur up man *yawn*

ty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

just played one of the longest solo q games in a long time



and we won

vs a karth/vayne late game

how i dont know

OH

WAIT MAYBE I DO

i am the fucking god janna

godlike tornados knocking up entire teams like malph ults, interrupting j4 engages, and once even interrupting KARTH ULT over the wall

godlike peels and slows and catches with shurelia and zephyr(her w) and twin shadows

godlike shields/lockets saving people from various deaths esp karth ults

GODLIKE GODLIKE ults saving people NOT ONLY WITH DISPLACEMENTS (and rearranging the positioning to our advantage) but with the HEALS too esp during karth ults

warding like a fucking boss so we catch people and dont get caught

oracles like a fucking boss from early on so no vayne shenanigans and map control

i even got a double kill under our nexus turrets at 50 minutes or so with pro shields on turrets while they tried to facetank and whirlwind interrupts and such

honestly i played this game as close to perfect as theoretically possible

this is how u carry on support


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> just played one of the longest solo q games in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8/15 Zac, 9/15 Varus. Damn son. Enemy seems *pissed* as hell. JARVAN MADE US LOSE  > lmao.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2013)

Man you only got +8 for that.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

I only get +6 in my games around 50 LP.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

Faker has great taste in AP mages.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2013)

You guys watching a stream?  Link?


----------



## Guiness (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Jul 24, 2013)

faker is a god

he almost outplayed a stealthed twitch. 

and then piglet outplaying karthus and shen.

very entertaining.


----------



## Santí (Jul 24, 2013)

RemChu said:


> *Spectating Santi's game*
> 
> You guys have the weirdest team comp. o.o



Watchu talkin about, willis.

we had the DONGER.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

After watching SKT vs MVP Blue I have come to believe that Sejuani was nerfed too much.


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

well
faker can have my babies


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2013)

I like how hype the announcers are

"MOTORKAISER"


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

I like how casual they are about everything. NA LCS pro's make it seem like it's hard work but the Koreans make it so casual.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2013)

NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are trying to market it as a legitimate sport.
I think that is part of it???


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

It makes them look bad when they act like it's so hard and others do it casually. Someone pointed out that NA and EU like making excuses a lot. Too much "not enough practice".


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

RemChu said:


> NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are trying to market it as a legitimate sport.
> I think that is part of it???



The reason the Koreans don't need to do that is because it IS already a legitimate sport over there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

honestly

when we premade

u idiots need to stop arguing with each other

its no wonder why we lose when no one feels like fuckin playing when peeps are fighting


----------



## Guiness (Jul 24, 2013)

it was only a matter of time. when was the last time vayne was nerfed?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

and stop playing so fucking badly to begin with anyways


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> and stop playing so fucking badly to begin with anyways



Stupid mistakes -> Blame -> Arguing. 

Pretty much.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> and stop playing so fucking badly to begin with anyways



Lol, WAD.

Come play with me on EU, I'll cheer you up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

idk

feels like people dont understand what "blame" is anymore

pointing out someone's mistake/critiquing (albeit the delivery is important in not offending the party) =/= "blaming"

"we lost cuz of u/they did xyz cuz of u"" = blame


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

So like...I'm just going to play support if we pre made 5 people. We lose 95% of our games because once we start winning lanes, the enemy team (who is probably on skype) just groups, wards our entire jungle and catches us the whole game while we can't do shit and have absolutely 0 vision because they get a big enough lead where they just oracle and pink and sit in our jungle (which is probably pointless since it isn't warded in the first place)

Since no one else can ward for fucking jack shit offensively and defensively I'll take the liberty to do it. Rumble really couldn't help us since he had to hold top against teemo but that 12 minute group + just sit in jungle was annoying as fuck because it was blind the whole time in the lower half of the jungle.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

See, I never understood how the fuck you guys manage to loose as a premade so often.

My old group of friends was the same, even when we played as a group of 5 we'd loose all the time just because there's no fucking communication.

I get better communication in solo queue.


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

> See, I never understood how the fuck you guys manage to loose as a premade so often.



I can sum it up pretty easily actually.


1. win laning phase
2. enemy team groups and wards
3. lose all map control
4. lose all objective control as a result
5. lose game


----------



## Chausie (Jul 24, 2013)

what are you guys on about losing 95% of games?

i've played quite a few with you guys and only lost about 4 or so in total?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

Trust me, they loose a shit ton.

It was the same when I was on NA.


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

oh god maybe this is just me but when people confuse "lose" and "loose" 
i lose my shit


----------



## Chausie (Jul 24, 2013)

or maybe it just seems like you lose loads as you only focus on the bad things

instead of being positive and thinking about the good things!


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Trust me, they loose a shit ton.
> 
> It was the same when I was on NA.



Lose*

Lrn2English fool

also speak for yourself i win like 200% of my games.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

αce said:


> oh god maybe this is just me but when people confuse "lose" and "loose"
> i lose my shit



Maybe it's just me, but I lose my shit and lynch ^ (use bro) when they correct me.


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

Chausie said:


> or maybe it just seems like you lose loads as you only focus on the bad things
> 
> instead of being positive and thinking about the good things!



Goddamnit Chausie why do you go to such lengths to sound like a california bimbo blonde?


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

> or maybe it just seems like you lose loads as you only focus on the bad things
> 
> instead of being positive and thinking about the good things!



are you like made of rainbows or something


----------



## Chausie (Jul 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Goddamnit Chausie why do you go to such lengths to sound like a california bimbo blonde?



maybe i am one, darth!

people are generally too negative, should focus on fun times instead!


----------



## Chausie (Jul 24, 2013)

also, no one has said that i am not right, which means you all realise that you just focus on the bad parts instead of the good.

apart from darth who thinks himself so good he wins doubly the amount which is humanly possible


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

αce said:


> are you like made of rainbows or something



Puahah.      .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

the problem is people are fucking blind and deaf to good advice

like even from me

i almost feel exalted sometimes the way people have talked about me i n this thread ud think id have a shrine where people worship me

yet those same people who hold me in such high regard seem to ignore 99% of the things i say which would make them better/give us better chances to win when 99% of the time i am absolutely correct


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also, no one has said that i am not right, which means you all realise that you just focus on the bad parts instead of the good.
> 
> apart from darth who thinks himself so good he wins doubly the amount which is humanly possible



I never focus on the bad parts recently, dunno what you're talking about.

The only ''bad parts'' I would focus on are my own mistakes to improve on.



WAD said:


> the problem is people are fucking blind and deaf to good advice
> 
> like even from me
> 
> ...



Fk you man, I take advice from you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

in short listen to what i say all the time

im not trying to have an ego

im just usually right

when im not trolling that is, ill let u know if u cant tell


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

WAD you're trash u got demoted to plat 2 from diamond 2 u scrub get off ur high horse before i beat u with it.


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> I never focus on the bad parts recently, dunno what you're talking about.
> 
> The only ''bad parts'' I would focus on are my own mistakes to improve on.
> 
> ...



Not sure if being sarcastic...


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

You haven't played with me in over 2 weeks.

You really have no say in this conversation.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2013)

Well wad is clearly good

he is our resident pro

him and Demonic Shaman.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 24, 2013)

considering you were the one to teach me how to play the game, waddles, i like to think i listened to you!

and vae, you did just say on the last page that they do lose a lot, which i took to imply you agree with the statement that they lose 95% if games, which is what i am trying to counteract! i haven't seen it, i find it hard to believe


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

According to you, you havent even played over the last few weeks. You a liar son?


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

I dislike how Terry is being considered a better player than I.  I am prepared to 1v1 him for my spot at the top.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> WAD you're trash u got demoted to plat 2 from diamond 2 u scrub get off ur high horse before i beat u with it.



sorry

horses are faster than camels

ull never catch me

puahaha


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

[youtube]G6CS-ARZ67U[/youtube]

Now WAD can learn how to top lane from the masters.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> I dislike how Terry is being considered a better player than I.  *I am prepared to 1v1 him for my spot at the top*.



That's funny, you just proved you're a worse player.

Good going, Hady.

And I have played, just not as much as I usually do.


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

I dislike how Terry is being considered a better player than I.  I am prepared to 1v1 him for my spot at the top.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm also a better player than you, 1v1 me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> in short listen to what i say all the time
> 
> im not trying to have an ego
> 
> ...



If you guys were on Skype, I did not hear your calls. If you do make a call, let me know. I don't recall anyone ever making a call in game and I just did w/e I wanted. 

I'm actually terrible in lane but I know what to do outside of laning phase. (sometimes). So I think I'll lose that 1 v 1 match up lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

So i went up against an enemy Jax, as Jax. Wrong runes and masteries but i managed to get like 3 kills despite enormous camping. But then, he roamed mid, i pinged alright but he got 2 kills regardless cause my Malz wouldn't ward.

After another kill on him, he went straight to mid and i didn't call MIA so naturally Malz blames me for not saying anything. I told him to buy a few wards and have higher map awareness - and then he told me the following :
"If my mid is missing i shouldn't say SS?"

I told him that the other lanes should have basic map awareness and at least 1 god damn ward. He didn't say a word afterwards, however, i pinged 2-3 times each time he had left the lane before this event happened and he still got killed each time.
I need to fucking roam more often though.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2013)

Honestly fuck this game.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

OH NO WHAT HAPPENED

Do you want us to ask you that?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 24, 2013)

i think that too sometimes remchu

then i continue to play

idk what to think about that


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

Everyone says fuck this game at some point in their league career then continue to play 1 or 2 matches after.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

Wait.

Are Curse in danger of getting relegated?


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

kind of
they are tied with coast for the second worst record
bottom 2 get relegated

unless a miracle happens VES is probably gonna end up bottom two
curse has been playing better so who knows they could end up top 6


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

i hope curse gets relegated

especially since saint trolls both me and his teamalike with his choice of lee sin jungle


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't want Curse to get relegated.

Edward doesn't deserve it.
Neither does Jacky.
And Cop has been actually trying to carry (with some success).

Voy should stop playing like it's solo q and Saint, well, needs to play the way he played to get into allstars.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

saint should stick to 2-3 champs he's actually good with instead of trying to jungle fotm crap

like i played yolo q with saint

and his udyr was a world of difference from his lee sin

in fact i remember he was quite well known for his udyr in early s2 during CLG days


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, Saint's udyr is class.

So is his Nautilus and Volibear.

Edit:
Can't forget his spring split Xin Zhao too.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

Why is Dyrus learning Lee Sin though
It's beyond me. Insec initiations?


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't want Curse to get relegated.
> 
> Edward doesn't deserve it.
> Neither does Jacky.
> ...



Saint got into all stars because all the other junglers were pretty bad or mediocre compared to him. Now people upped their game and Meteos is numbah wan.


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

speaking of all stars, i just realized how *vastly* different korea's all star team would be today. the only person that would remain the same is madlife


Top - Flame
Jungle - Dandy
Mid - Faker
AD - Imp
Support - Madlife


And the scary thing is.....this team would arguably shit on everyone harder than the last one. Lol. God knows I love Ambition, but it's hard to argue that Faker isn't the best mid in  Korea at the moment.


Of course, I only say this because I know for a fact that the popularity of these guys has passed the popularity of the previous team. The only possible one that is arguable is Flame, since Shy has almost as many fan girls.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

No one is more famous than my brother Flame.

Flame is the besto.


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

but to be fair, NA's team would only have their bot lane as the same
jungle, top and mid would probably be different as well


i don't follow the EU scene, but I'm assuming something similar would apply there as well, considering the fact that edward left and soaz is...inconsistent


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

C9 would have jungle, top, and mid for NA if allstars were to happen in the next 2 weeks wouldn't they?

But for worlds, who do you think is going to win?

CJ Entus Blaze the besto.

Ambition, Flame, Helios, Lustboy, Cpt Jack too stronk.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

I've found an issue playing Jax, and that is diving my enemy. It's really hard if they can in any way juke/block your stun, and even then. This comes from low burst.

Riven has a finisher. Darius has a finisher. Even Elise has an execute. Jarvan's E-Q combo into Ultimate is huge burst. 
Irelia's Stun into AA into Q into Ulti + Ignite is huge burst, albeit it takes a few seconds.
Fiora has 2 quick dashes and an Ult. Garen has a finisher. Lee Sin's double Q and Ult is huge burst. Malphite's full combo with his Ult is also pretty damn damaging.

It's just that his lack of a finisher is a huge issue when it comes to scoring kills. I have found that getting kills without Ignite is REALLY hard, especially if you don't have something like BotRK or Red Buff very hard.
He is just constant DPS with no real upfront burst unless you charge up his Passive/Ult a little bit. Guess he does trade out burst for being such a good DPS duelist eh.


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

> C9 would have jungle, top, and mid for NA if allstars were to happen in the next 2 weeks wouldn't they?



They would have jungle and top probably but mancloud is deserving of mid more than anyone. He puts his team on his back more than anyone else.



> But for worlds, who do you think is going to win?



The Chinese meta is weird. Especially after all stars. Before all stars their meta was similar to NA's (people even joked that World Elite was the chinese CLG, since Caomei only played champions similar to hotshot) and they would just farm. The notable difference is that they formed a "gank squad" in the mid game where they would just roam and blow 3-4 ulti's on a single person to secure objectives.

After all stars they started adopting the split push korean strat but it is having....mixed results.

OMG is one of the favourites to win worlds in my opinion. They are just too good at the moment. 




If MVP Ozone plays like they did in the OGN finals last split, it's hard to see who could possibly stop them. When Imp zones out a Caitlyn as a Vayne and gives no fucks....you know these guys came to play.




> Ambition, Flame, Helios, Lustboy, Cpt Jack too stronk.



Cpt Jack and Lustboy are too hit and miss at the moment. S2 Cpt Jack was arguably one of the best AD's in the world. I don't know what happened. If Cpt Jack and Lustboy win laning phase, Blaze is unbeatable. Sadly, that almost never happens since they don't know how to trade.

Flame carries team too hard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

jax shouldn't be able to kill his lane unless they derp or receives a gank u just win through attrition/outscaling

funny stuff last ranked game i played was jax vs fiora

forced her out of lane 

but then she roamed and picked up a bunch of kills and carried rofl


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

so i started watching snk
potato girl was well done
the manga would be proud


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

Ambition carries Blaze too.

Cpt Jack gonna step his game up ten fold for worlds and shit on everyone.

He'll take Vayne from imp and beat him senseless with his own champion.

Edit:
What's snk?


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

> Ambition carries Blaze too.
> 
> Cpt Jack gonna step his game up ten fold for worlds and shit on everyone.
> 
> He'll take Vayne from imp and beat him senseless with his own champion.



I think you fail to realize how good Imp is at vayne. Honestly, I don't doubt that Cpt Jack  can take on international bot lanes. Last I checked he was shitting on frosts bot lane every game in the frost/blaze series.

But when it comes to bot lanes with people on the caliber of weixiao, uzi, imp etc....he's going to get shit on. 



Lane swap meta changes are going to fuck Blaze so hard. I can't emphasize that enough.


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

also wad, can u hit diamond so i have two diamond people on my friends list
ok thanks


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd like SnK if I didn't dislike the art so much.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

ok fk it srs mode

diamond in a week 

ill buy some bud and keep it at home so it can be done

time to be srs


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2013)

αce said:


> but to be fair, NA's team would only have their bot lane as the same
> jungle, top and mid would probably be different as well
> 
> 
> i don't follow the EU scene, but I'm assuming something similar would apply there as well, considering the fact that edward left and soaz is...inconsistent



according to the 50,000 people that voted for a current all star team on reddit, dyrus, xpecial, and doublelift all remained on the team with mancloud and meteos as the new additions.


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

dyrus over balls? real?




altho he's right in a sense
im seeing too much vayne players
although i am one of those mediocre vayne players he is referring too
zzzzzzzz
maybe this is just my s2 habbits, but i hope that bt becomes core on vayne again


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

also i don't understand people


snk art is gorgeous
as is one piece art
the hate 
is too much




im honestly standing by one piece art being superior to naruto art
its just more engaging
naruto looks more bland by the year. early part 2 art was good. now its just shit. obito looks like kabuto and gaara had a baby.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 24, 2013)

don't get the snk art hate either

it's random wagoning

like yes sometimes it's gritty and rough on the edges but it suits the tone of the manga

but sometimes it is also AMAZING and considering this is ishiyamas first work im impressed


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

αce said:


> I think you fail to realize how good Imp is at vayne. Honestly, I don't doubt that Cpt Jack  can take on international bot lanes. Last I checked he was shitting on frosts bot lane every game in the frost/blaze series.
> 
> But when it comes to bot lanes with people on the caliber of weixiao, uzi, imp etc....he's going to get shit on.
> 
> ...


I wasn't actually serious about the Jack-Imp point though.

I was just saying something.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> jax shouldn't be able to kill his lane unless they derp or receives a gank u just win through attrition/outscaling
> 
> funny stuff last ranked game i played was jax vs fiora
> 
> ...



Yah but relying on your jungler to be useful is a curse
Fucking Poppy, Vlad and Cho have much higher kill potential and they are supposed to be these weak early game champs.

Yah Jax's combo post 6 is strong but with everyone running LS quints and getting sustain quickly the enemy last hitting under turret kinda ruins the purpose.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2013)

αce said:


> also i don't understand people
> 
> 
> snk art is gorgeous
> ...


I like OP art over Naruto. Pt.1 was better though.  If SnK wanted to be gritty pt.1 naruto was where it was at.


WAD said:


> don't get the snk art hate either
> 
> it's random wagoning
> 
> ...





EDIT: He also planned on giving Mikasa abs. Ew.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh!

Snk = Shingeki no kyojin.


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

omg vs world elite starting really soon


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

hoping for a world elite vs i.g. finals since you know
the fans would murder each other


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2013)

welp
ig vs royal

oh well
uzi op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2013)

um 

mikasa does have abs

that's official art

u just don't see her shirtless ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 25, 2013)

why wouldnt she have abs

she is obv ripped


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 25, 2013)

i'm thinking royal is gonna win


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

why is uzi so good at this game


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2013)

Women with abs like what I see in the fan art are hideous for women imo.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

this fucking game dude...


----------



## Darth (Jul 25, 2013)

well played by Royal but IG too stronk.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

game of throws
im just waiting for omg vs w.e.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

Are these the Korean folk?

Just tuning in and such.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

no
chinese


also you missed an evelynn outplay an ezreal so hard
she had no health, ulted him and q'd and he died
lawl.

but ori ult won that game


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

Aw, I missed azns playing Ori _and_ Eve?

pls god


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

you also missed the longest range nami ult initiations i've seen in a while
over walls into lane? is that even possible?


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

those were some beastlike nami ults.

iG just had better positioning throughout the later half of the game so zac couldn't get off a proper initiation and in the end it was up to evelynn to counter initiate iG's counter engage with her ult in some of those fights which were pretty damn good. and then this uzi guy was just wrecking anyone whenever he could, like those mechanics, srsly 0_0


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Ace, get on skype?


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

too many people sleeping


also kassadin greedy as fuck


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

rofl china is basically group mid game and fight all game
too entertaining


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Fucking shit I want someone to talk to.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Korea > at LoL.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 25, 2013)

I just made my first offical Penta today with Sivir :')


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ace, get on skype?


you read magi?

<2322222222222

sempai


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow.

Sivir has like 500 range, how did you manage that?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I just made my first offical Penta today with Sivir :')



Can I ask why you would play Sivir? She's by far the worst ADC.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 25, 2013)

I was top, not ADC and i don't give a darn! my first Penta!!!


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

maybe because he likes sivir? you don't need to play a champ just because they are good


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Sivir sucks shit though.

Her ulti is kinda good though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Who were you facing top?

And shut the fuck up Ace, NO ONE SHOULD PLAY SIVIR.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 25, 2013)

luckily it was a Singed. Dude was scared as fuck of my range and i just use that to win the lane. I wasn't fed, the Penta was a little luck with a couple of last hits here and there, but i was aced and was the only survivor of the team fight.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

inb4 WAD comes and disagrees


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Who were you facing top?
> 
> And shut the fuck up Ace, NO ONE SHOULD PLAY SIVIR.


Yo , when i first started playing,,
*
played ONE GAMe
*
*knew she* was _*shit.
*_
Listen to Vae.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't even like Sivir that much. It's just like i wanted to try her on Top in at least this time worked for me and it came with a nice bonus 

I'm saving IP so i can buy Darius. I really want to play him.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

Her fucking ult has like a channel at the start of it.

Its meant for chase, wHAT THE FUCK


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

sivir is just fucked tbh
in the sense that she has the shittest luck

if they increase her range she becomes op


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

GOD I NEED A DRINK


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

Her visual update is coming up but IronStylus says the only thing they're doing to her kit is adding some QoL changes, so nothing drastic.

Not sure why they don't just rework her completely. Also a Singed being afraid of Sivir is highly sketch.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

If Sivir was a character in Dragon Ball Z, she'd be Krillin.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

spell shield fling
op


also is it a coincidence that the best vayne players always have cait as their second best champion? guess not. mechanics op.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate Sivir.

But every time I've played her I go like 14-2 or similar scores.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

if royal plays this right not sure how they can lose
two strong solo laners + nasus usually always results in gigantic split pressure and objective control


and then theres caitlin. the lane lord.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

XIAOXIAO STRIKES AGAIN.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

αce said:


> if royal plays this right not sure how they can lose
> two strong solo laners + nasus usually always results in gigantic split pressure and objective control
> 
> 
> and then theres caitlin. the lane lord.



Wesley would disagree because Nasus is shit


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

If Nasus was a Dragon Ball Z Character, he'd be Yamcha.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2013)

Kassadin needs a VU.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 25, 2013)

is a match live now? if yes, can i have a link, please


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

Can I get link for these games please?

thank you <3

edit:

ninja'd


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

If Remchu was a character in Dragon Ball Z, he'd be Mr.PoPo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Royal...that was so awful


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

GOT THE THIRST OF GRAGAS
FOR DAT FIRST BLOOD

virgin blood


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

why is wad banned again


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

dis xeixaio guy going balls deep

da plays


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why is wad banned again



Ban #966828

He'll be back tomorrow. He's been perm'd like five times.

NF pls.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

maybe he shouldn't do things that get him banned!


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

saw some of shackers stream

he's a sweetie too. nice to seem someone who sounds normal streaming for once


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

I had to go to a meeting, who won between OMG and WE?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

How do i build Dariuso in S3

Tried Hydra, don't like it. I've done stuff like Doran's > Sunfire > Omen and i've still gotten blown up. Guess job well done but still

I've went Triforce but due to how expensive it is i've felt way too squishy.
Haven't tried BotRK but i guess it'd be pretty shit. And even if i am like 5-0 if i get something like  BT when 1 vs 2 comes i get blown up before i can kill even 1 target. 
Sunfire > Omen or Sunfire > Bruta > Omen seems to work out best, but i'd like to get some thoughts, because for S2 his core was pretty much Phage and Hexdrinker.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> I had to go to a meeting, who won between OMG and WE?



WE. WEiXaio got a quadra.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

What was the final score, 2-1, 2-0?


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> What was the final score, 2-1, 2-0?



I think the rest of the matches are going to be played today. They only played 1 yesterday it seems.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

w.e. won the first game
second game hasn't been played



honestly, w.e. and omg always have super close games and series
they are of the same caliber
they just get fucked because they have to play each other so early in tournaments


best 2 teams in china
both deserve worlds


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Both can get to worlds too, depending on how it goes.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

which teams do you think will get to worlds from NA?

also i can finally watch a live game today involving C9. See whats all this hype about. I do like Meteos's stream though, its hilarious. His style reminds of me XJ9 but where as XJ9 prefers to farm and then carry the mid game,  Meteos does a great balance of both farming and ganking. Both turn their kills into objectives though. People often bitch about XJ9 pushing to turret thinking he just wants the farm. Its a bit of both. He pushes to turret for farm and to deny the enemy xp.

Meteos does the very same thing, yet no one complains. lol.

XJ9 can be obnoxious but damn, he gets so much hate. Also I have seen him stream in a long while. Did they perm ban ALL of his accs or something?


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How do i build Dariuso in S3
> 
> Tried Hydra, don't like it. I've done stuff like Doran's > Sunfire > Omen and i've still gotten blown up. Guess job well done but still
> 
> ...



The strongest Dariuses I encounter are usually the ones who rush Sunfire, and then go for more tanky shit. Bruta/BC is also usually core. And Maw, but it's usually not rushed unless up against AP


I rarely/never see phage/FM anymore on him


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

From NA, I expect the ones going to worlds will be C9, TSM and Vulcun.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

should take bets to see how far NA goes in worlds
because im pretty sure eu isn't going far at all


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

after watching the asian ESL last night...

I have doubts on NA going far in Worlds. Based on their record, C9 seems as if they can go far but I can't say that for the rest of them.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

well if they get a bye from the group stages then they will make it to quarterfinals at least

i think first place in NA gets a bye from groups
tsm got one last year which resulted in them not winning a single game at worlds
clg and dig didn't make it out of group stages


so whoever gets first has a chance to make it to the semi's depending on who they face
if its another korean team like tsm had to face...well gg.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol, got invited to play in a tournament with some Diamond friends, but they want me to top or jungle.

Wtf, are they high? I can't play those roles


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

well, blaze plays tomorrow
hopefully they get first place in groups


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay so now they want me to ADC.

Why do they even think we can win this shit, not a bad prize pot though.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2013)

For NA I think it will be C9, CLG and either Vulcun or TSM


For EU, Gambit, Alternate, and Fnatic or EG


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

world elite vs e.g.
make it happen 
8 hours of obtrusive dubstep


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Pls no, spare me.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2013)

4N said:


> XJ9 can be obnoxious but damn, he gets so much hate. Also I have seen him stream in a long while. Did they perm ban ALL of his accs or something?



Seriously 4n?


"These accounts were permanently banned because the player behind them has been incredibly abusive to players within our community, in one unfortunate case *very explicit death threats were made against another user*.
In addition, this player has *repeatedly stolen other players accounts* after getting their log-in information. The player makes reference to another user who was permanently banned on the forums, however he fails to mention that the victim was only permanently banned after *he compromised her forum account and spammed pornographic and other foul threads in order to get her account banned*."


Yeah nah, XJ9 is fucked up in the head


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

xj9 is a stain on the league community
and that is saying a lot
since we have vae


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

That's so sweet of you, Ace.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Honestly, for Worlds, C9 is NA's only hope right now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Not really, they use a korean play style but in a worse way than the koreans themselves.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

But C9 is visibly a cut above the rest, I think they could put up a fight against Asian teams.

Anything can happen in League, it's like football.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> Seriously 4n?
> 
> 
> "These accounts were permanently banned because the player behind them has been incredibly abusive to players within our community, in one unfortunate case *very explicit death threats were made against another user*.
> ...



holy shi-

i had no idea 0_0 this all went down in the 2 months I was absent from the league community? daaaamn. 

man, that is fcked up. and he was such a good player too. 



αce said:


> xj9 is a stain on the league community
> and that is saying a lot
> since we have vae





does vae even flame ppl in game?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

i think EG will go to the finals


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

EG won't beat Korean teams.

It's most likely going to be an all chinese final, an all Korean final, or a Korean-Chinese final.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

never said they would win it, but i think they will be there


----------



## Nim (Jul 25, 2013)

αce said:


> xj9 is a stain on the league community



Why? o.o watched two or three stream games of him some months ago.

Sorry I don't know much about LoL pro players (or others) and teams.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

4N said:


> holy shi-
> 
> i had no idea 0_0 this all went down in the 2 months I was absent from the league community? daaaamn.
> 
> ...



Nope, I just flame on the forums and skype.

I don't flame random people in game.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> never said they would win it, but i think they will be there



I never said that you said they would win it 

They'll have to beat Korean and/or Chinese teams to get to finals and that's highly unlikely considering the form the korean and chinese teams are in right now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Ace, skype time.

Get the fuck on.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I never said that you said they would win it
> 
> They'll have to beat Korean and/or Chinese teams to get to finals and that's highly unlikely considering the form the korean and chinese teams are in right now.




Chausie means world's itself


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Vileroze is killing me.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

> i think EG will go to the finals



lol
the hope
is strong


if they couldn't get there in s2 meta, im not sure how they get there now


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

They have to pray for Krepo to not be a scumbag.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

usually doublelift has bad game knowledge when he talks but
when he said c9's weakness was their bot lane
im pretty sure he was right


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2013)

This fucking game too good 

>Beats Riven top 2-1 and managed a kill on the Udyr when he came top to gank me
>Fuckyea.jpg
>Checks scoreboard for the first time
>20 minutes into the game
>I'm the only one with kills
>Score is like 2-18
>Fucking wat

You know how the rest of this story goes.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Sneaky is pretty good though.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2013)

Also, if you're wondering why I have smite, it's because or last pick Nidalee decided to go Nidalee when we needed a jungler, so we decided that Vlad would go top and Nid mid, then send me in the Jungle. Then Nid in the last 2 seconds grabs smite.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

Did they take Zyra away from LemonNation or did he just not pick her?


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

Gogeta do you play Renekton at all?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> Chausie means world's itself



yes, didi understands me


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Gogeta do you play Renekton at all?



Have i played him? Yes, probably around 10-15 games.
Do i play him? Nope

It's like i don't play any LCS/OGN top lane champs
No Kennen, Elise, Jayce, Rumble, Renekton

Mega hipster


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2013)

>C9 gets Zac and Rumble again

welp g fucking g


not to mention ashe and kennen are also comfort picks for them as well
can't remember lemon on thresh but he's OP anyway


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

ashe is balanced


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2013)

that was brutal


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

who was casting that game?

one of them sounds odd


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Have i played him? Yes, probably around 10-15 games.
> Do i play him? Nope
> 
> It's like i don't play any LCS/OGN top lane champs
> ...


Aw ok, I can understand where you are coming form.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

The Ashe QQ has begun on the League forums.

Now it's only a matter of time before the nerfbat.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

..but people were just done QQing about how weak she was


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

ashe was never weak


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

Renekton is good though except that when i've played as Jax BotRK just fucks him up

Kind of how it fucks up Shen, Voli and Zac as well.



αce said:


> ashe was never weak



The QQ was


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2013)

that arrow into equalizer into maelstrom was beautiful

c9 does it once again


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

the way people went on continuously about her passive made it seem so


----------



## Wesley (Jul 25, 2013)

Not enough CC on TSM's side.

Cait needs a lower cd on her ult.  There's no justification for it being so weak and on such a long cd.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Kiwikid playing Aatrox.

Let's see this.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Not enough CC on TSM's side.
> 
> *Cait needs a lower cd on her ult.  There's no justification for it being so weak and on such a long cd*.



Lets make it like Sniper from Dota 2, THAT'LL FIX EVERYTHING.

BUFF THE FINISHER NOT MEANT TO BE USED FOR ANYTHING BUT FINISHING PEOPLE.

Shut the fuck up Wesley.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

OH MY GOD REGINALD PLEASE, PLEEEASE.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lets make it like Sniper from Dota 2, THAT'LL FIX EVERYTHING.
> 
> BUFF THE FINISHER NOT MEANT TO BE USED FOR ANYTHING BUT FINISHING PEOPLE.
> 
> Shut the fuck up Wesley.



It's junk.  I don't need to explain why it is.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2013)

Didn't stop 98.99% of good Cait's I've seen 100% secure a kill 10 times in a single match from halfway across the map with it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It's junk.  I don't need to explain why it is.



It's junk. But I don't know how to explain why it is.

Fixed that for you.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

uh
like
why are u evaluating caitlyn based on her ult


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

stop feeding the troll


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

He's not a troll, he's just retarded.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

i don't believe that someone who claims something is bad then says they don't need to explain why, just that it is bad, is anything but a troll

or maybe just really, really young


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate Caitlyn.

I used to be an avid Caitlyn player, but I just hate her now, idk why.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

if one wanted to deal more damage on leona yet still be hella tanky, what would one build? in aram


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

> if one wanted to deal more damage on leona yet still be hella tanky, what would one build? in aram



ap leona with hp/ap items
op


----------



## Wesley (Jul 25, 2013)

αce said:


> uh
> like
> why are u evaluating caitlyn based on her ult



She pretty much doesn't have one.  You saw how he used it to try and harass the other team a bit.  Literally throwing it away just for a little bit of extra damage.  It's a single target AD nuke on a one minute CD on a champ that scales best with crit and attack speed.  It has a long channel time and it can be intercepted by a teammate.

The most fun to be had with her ult is blocking it.

Dig played poorly.  Almost turned it around due to their comp, but it does go to show you that Sona is a one-hit wonder and if she flubs with her ult (which isn't even that good), she's got nothing.  Hence there's no justification for all the nerfs she's endured.  You had the commentators mention "Flash Crescendo", alluding to the fact that she can't even use it effectively without burning a summoner spell.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

**
Stuff like Abyssal Twin Shadows


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

yeah but my point is
you don't pick cait for her ult


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> She pretty much doesn't have one.  You saw how he used it to try and harass the other team a bit.  Literally throwing it away just for a little bit of extra damage.  It's a single target AD nuke on a one minute CD on a champ that scales best with crit and attack speed.  It has a long channel time and it can be intercepted by a teammate.
> 
> The most fun to be had with her ult is blocking it.
> 
> Dig played poorly.  Almost turned it around due to their comp, but it does go to show you that *Sona is a one-hit wonder and if she flubs with her ult (which isn't even that good)*, she's got nothing.  Hence there's no justification for all the nerfs she's endured.  You had the commentators mention "Flash Crescendo", alluding to the fact that she can't even use it effectively without burning a summoner spell.



You're fucking retarded.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

I wanted to rep Jiyeon but I need to spread.

I haven't repped him in over a month probably.

Shows how much I rep.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

i don't see why you guys don't think he's a troll


----------



## Wesley (Jul 25, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah but my point is
> you don't pick cait for her ult



You pick her for her auto-attack range.  That's pretty much it.  You could buff the rest of her kit and it wouldn't matter at all.

Vulcan doesn't have enough damage, but they have initiation.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 25, 2013)

Dig wasn't looking too hot all around today.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

KYLE WAS RAISED IN BARBADOS

I FINALLY FOUND OUT.


----------



## Darth (Jul 25, 2013)

dude he's jamaican everybody knows this


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Vae: ''Sneaky has a pretty hot girlfriend''

Kyle: ''Yeah he's pretty cute''


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

When I was new to the game Kyle showed me a picture of Snoopeh and he was like "How hot is this guy?"


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

adrian

adrian

why


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

i don't know why you guys are using that face thing, there's nothing wrong with admitting someone looks attractive


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2013)

> i don't know why you guys are using that face thing, there's nothing wrong with admitting someone looks attractive



vae called sneaky's girlfriend hot and kyle randomly says "yeah, he's cute"


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

THANK YOU CHAUSIE

damn people tryna incriminate me


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

well maybe he finds sneaky hot too!

don't worry 4n, i got you


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

It's fun to pile on.

:33


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Chausie, shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chausie, shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

Because I hate the world.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

i'm not gonna stop vae

i'm sorry


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 25, 2013)

''Lucian reminds me of that X-Men guy...Blade''

Kyle please


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

so has it moved on from adrian to kyle now?


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

Maerala said:


> When I was new to the game Kyle showed me a picture of Snoopeh and he was like "How hot is this guy?"



Lololll

no comment


----------



## Guiness (Jul 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Lucian reminds me of that X-Men guy...Blade''
> 
> Kyle please



wat

i said blane

not blade.

o.O


----------



## Wesley (Jul 25, 2013)

Shen/Noc combo is too strong.


----------



## Santí (Jul 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Vae: ''Sneaky has a pretty hot girlfriend''
> 
> Kyle: ''Yeah he's pretty cute''





Maerala said:


> When I was new to the game Kyle showed me a picture of Snoopeh and he was like "How hot is this guy?"





αce said:


> vae called sneaky's girlfriend hot and kyle randomly says "yeah, he's cute"



Fucking Kyle, yo


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Great win for Curse.

Let's go 3-0 this week pls.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 25, 2013)

yes! edward won.

i agree jiyeon, hopefully they will go 3-0


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 25, 2013)

What the fuck was up with that shitty dive from Vulcun?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol, Jacky is 25.

If you could turn any 5 league characters into normal humans in real life but keep their personality who would it be and why?
1. Draven- He'd be fun to hang out with.
2. LeBlanc- Need I say why?
3. Shaco- Also fun to hang out with.
4. Zyra- C'mon
5. Vayne/Eve/Ashe- All of them are some of my favourite champions.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol, Jacky is 25.
> 
> If you could turn any 5 league characters into normal humans in real life but keep their personality who would it be and why?
> 1. Draven- He'd be fun to hang out with.
> ...



That is more than 5 league characters. :l


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

The slashes mean either/or.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 25, 2013)

Must choose one obv. As an answer to that question, I don't think I'd hang with any of the league characters. They're all fucked up in a way.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Shaco is fucked up in a good way though.

He's hilarious.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah so funny, he'll murder you as soon as he sees you
just fucking hilarious

Jayce/Graggy/Jax/Vi are a few of the more "normal" ones


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 25, 2013)

Definitely not Blitzcrank. 
..i'll see myself out


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Obviously didn't read the words "normal humans".


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KU5_Ya7Qgk&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

Lol @ Rhux.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Obviously didn't read the words "normal humans".



Well, if you could give Blitzcrank a human form, i'd see him being kind of an unemotional guy that likes to troll people at the same time


----------



## Wesley (Jul 25, 2013)

Is Sona still mute?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Best

Gif

Ever

Edit:
Yes, Sona is still mute.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol
dis

tsm


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Lol
> dis
> 
> tsm



That was a disgusting throw. This game made me cringe too many times.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7SyatlxRn8[/youtube]
Found the video.

inb4darthsaysvideoisoldasfuck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7SyatlxRn8[/youtube]
> Found the video.
> 
> inb4darthsaysvideoisoldasfuck



The video and the gif is old as fuck.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

The fucking Dyrus Ult covering all 5 enemies

That was so good


----------



## Wesley (Jul 25, 2013)

Where did that rat come from?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The fucking Dyrus Ult covering all 5 enemies
> 
> That was so good



This game though... it was just so .. messy in a way. TSM threw really hard but that level 1 dive pretty much cost them because of Dyrus' Equalizer did so much damage + flame spitter so they turn on him and they just pretty much ignored Turtle for w/e reason.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

One thing tho guys

Do you think that AP Kog should roam? Especially early on (pre-11)?
IMO not at all, 0 mobility, very squishy and his abilities don't deal much damage at that point of the game.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

League has kept proving me night after night why it's stupid playing at this time

And yet i don't listen.

Damn you triple top!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 25, 2013)

Rene needs to get fed for Coast to win.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2013)

Holy fuck the games are laggy as hell atm.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yep

Support Darius cause 2 people already instalocked and went top
Ez dies multiple times, i 1 vs 2 and kill them both. Little bit later in the game i 1 vs 3 killing 2 of them and leaving the last kill to Fizz while surviving easily.

But ofcourse troll Darius pick lost us the game right.




Thank you Riot, i've learned my lesson.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2013)

Life steal Lissandra? New meta.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

Sad part is that it probably was one of the first games that person has had as Lissandra, yet it ended with her stomping.

Anyway one of the casters, not sure who, and not sure about whom they were talking about, but they said this

"X needs to play more fish champions because he ate every hook"

Damn son


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2013)

He was talking about Zionspartan.

And Kobe was like, "Stay in school kids, don't do drugs."


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2013)

Sanshouo said:


> Well, if you could give Blitzcrank a human form, i'd see him being kind of an unemotional guy that likes to troll people at the same time


Holy shit that set.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Love it when an enemy team talk shit only to get dominated at the end of the game. Seriously people should stop acting like it's won.

I need a new set.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

I kept feeling bad for that AP Tristana top after the game was done so I decided to look her up. In the game after she picked Riven into Vladimir.

She deserved to get rekt.


----------



## Santí (Jul 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> AP Tristana top





Maerala said:


> She deserved to get rekt.


**


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

[youtube]vjdKV9Wc3bc[/youtube]

Funny how Vulcun and C9, the two top teams, mention that they're more like a family than a professional thing and the teams lower say they're focused on being more professional.

I really don't agree with Voyboy's statement of how ''You don't want to become too good friends with someone so you can't tell them what they did wrong''

I think if you're really good friends you can tell someone what they did easily and they'll accept it better than if they're hearing it from someone they just work with professionally.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

jungle fizz by repeared

there truly is no god ;_;

also lol at these kills. its like they are racing right now


----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

so either repeared is a god

or fizz jungle new meta. -_-'

also, this game reminds me of solo q. are they trolling? loool


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

CTU vs Blaze inc.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

That KPop song was ALRIGHT.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Blaze using Hermes, lets see if he can redeem himself from his poor preformance last season.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

ogn intro is sex


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Helios dies to baron because of bad baron aggro management


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Wolf with Elementz level Crescendo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

CTU with good early aggression but Blaze being Blaze won through team fights and split pushing pressure.


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2013)

what is the fasted way to level a smurf? aram or normal games?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

If you get the same XP for ARAMs, then ARAM's.

If not, then normals.


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2013)

Muk said:


> what is the fasted way to level a smurf? aram or normal games?



Might still be TT against bots, though I think they did somewhat patch it to reduce the powerleveling you could do



Also, XP boosts


----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

Had a 3v5. Our mid and support never connected.

I wasn't even mad. I was jungle but I went mid lane anyway. Neither were our ADC and Top. We just played it out til they blew up the Nexus.

So odd. Normally I would be frustrated but I was like w/e and just tried to learn something anyway.

Next game, I go mid and we get ahead and the enemy's top ragequits.

What a weird day.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 26, 2013)

my games today so far has had someone afk half way through every aram

but i shall play til i win one!


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

blaze better secure first spot in the groups or they have a chance of facing ozone in the first round


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Then you will be a sad panda and Blaze won't go to worlds through Circuit points.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Helios dies to baron because of bad baron aggro management


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

OGN intros are too manly.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Is support Karma a thing? Apparently someone said I am new for not playing with one.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Karma support has been played on and off forever, it's not a good support though.

She's really not very good at any role, she doesn't do anything special that someone else couldn't do better.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

What the hell is up with this

Stupidly long queue times for NORMAL at all stages of the day.

Fuck you EUNE population. I was planning to transfer to EUW once i got Plat but at this rate it'll be faster to grind up all the IP on EUW than get into enough games on EUNE


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

BUT....KARMA SO PURTY

/s


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Even if you hit Plat on EUNE, I seem to recall every friend who has transfered from there has gotten demoted.

So you'd probably get demoted to Gold again.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah i know i'll get demoted but sheer satisfaction is all i need.

Seriously though, waiting 10+ minutes for a game only to have people not even accept over and over is really dumb. And this is, again, normals. God damn, at night it's 40+ minutes.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Bronze 2 baby!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Just come to EUW and we can duo to Plat.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Just come to EUW and we can duo to Plat.



When did you become nice

You insane, man? **

Also when i transfer i get every skin and all that i've purchased, correct?
What happens if my login acc is the same in both servers?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

If it's the same you get to chose a new login name, just like if someone has your IGN you get to change it.

You keep every skin and all other things, you even keep your wins and such now, or at least I did from NA.

You don't lose anything, the only thing you have to do is play 1 game to get placed in your league again.

I've stopped flaming as much since I got banned, besides, I'm not as mad these days.

Only one I flamed recently is Chausie because her happiness and being so positive sickens me.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

αce said:


> BUT....KARMA SO PURTY
> 
> /s


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Why you gotta be so mad, Adriano?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

I see, thanks for the info

Don't get me wrong, i don't dislike this new thing you have going but it's just a weird change.How many rituals have you undergone

Chausie isn't human. She is secret government prototype hybrid of Sunshines and Unicorns. Now you know.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Someone talking shit about Karma?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Having a hot artwork doesn't make her good.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Ace was dissing her purtiness.

Though I honestly don't like how she sounds like a 40 year old black woman that sounds like a freedom speaker.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

He was mocking Adrian.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

I didn't appreciate the insinuations.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

k gonna shower before this cancer logic gaming gives me a terminal disease


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Questions.

Are vi and Kha still viable?


Will the soon to come elise nerfs ruin her?

How do I Lee Sin? Abilities and Items.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 26, 2013)

LCS and OGN on at the same time. I have dual screens, but only one when gets volume superiority.... choices.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

Kha Zix is still very much viable. Can't tell you anything about playstyle as i don't play him.

Vi is still viable as well, just not played IMO because pros don't play her. Her ganks especially post 6 are really good, but she doesn't have the damage of carry junglers nor the tankiness of Support/Tanky junglers. Think of her like Nocturne with less surprise ganks.

I've played her mid due to her stupid amounts of burst early on and how good her roaming potential is, but yeah.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Ace, skype?


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

> Questions.
> 
> Are vi and Kha still viable?



Vi is actually pretty good. Can build tanky and still do insane damage. Kha is viable as well. But now you can't just poke and then go in. You're an all in champ. Q assasination damage is really high.



> Will the soon to come elise nerfs ruin her?



Doubt it. 



> How do I Lee Sin? Abilities and Items.



Laning depends. In jungle, usually you max q for gank potential. Madreds and sighstone if you can ward hope and for the vision control.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

>Picks a team comp based on snowballing
>Sends Kha'Zix to 2v1, allowing him to not snowball.

Because fuck logic, god damnit Dignitas WHY.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Kha Zix is still very much viable. Can't tell you anything about playstyle as i don't play him.
> 
> Vi is still viable as well, just not played IMO because pros don't play her. Her ganks especially post 6 are really good, but she doesn't have the damage of carry junglers nor the tankiness of Support/Tanky junglers. Think of her like Nocturne with less surprise ganks.
> 
> I've played her mid due to her stupid amounts of burst early on and how good her roaming potential is, but yeah.



If they would increase the range of her ult per level, maybe as far as Zac's max rank e, Vi would gain a lot more popularity.



> *for reference *
> _Assault and Battery_ -
> Range: 800
> Cooldown: 130 / 105 / 80
> ...


I still love playing her and she is viable. But as is, the more popular junglers (Noct/J4/Zac), can do the same thing, but just do it better. Well jungling wise at least.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't understand what is Dig's comp about.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

[youtube]0g_vqz_RwFQ[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

> I don't understand what is Dig's comp about.



HURR DURR RESETS


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

HURR DURR SHUT DOWN OUR OWN SNOWBALL BY 1v2ING, DURRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2013)

yeah that comp was superretarded


Resets are cool and all
if you can actually set up a teamfight to get people low to get those resets
which they had no one to do


pair that with crumbzz getting caught everywhere and lol gg


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

And these are professionals.


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2013)

my fwiends, u up for some normals today? 

I need to raise my mmr.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

As much as I dislike Draven, I'd rather watch him than Twitch.

Curse will win.  They don't have as much CC as Velocity, but they have better initiation and burst.  As long as they don't cluster together for Rumble ult, they'll be fine.


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

Gotta feel sorry for Maplestreet and Ecco cause their team fucking sucks. :/


----------



## Chausie (Jul 26, 2013)

already been posted?

so sweet, my heart !


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

Damn that kid's pretty lucky. Good for him he got his wish right?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

Ya what makes him special, other people want to meet pros too

These other kids are going to live for years to come knowing they won't meet their fav pros


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2013)

Wombo fucking combo.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

> Ya what makes him special, other people want to meet pros too
> 
> These other kids are going to live for years to come knowing they won't meet their fav pros



go kill yourself


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ya what makes him special, other people want to meet pros too
> 
> These other kids are going to live for years to come knowing they won't meet their fav pros



Dude what? He's going to die, let him have some happiness in his life before he dies 

Other kids have their entire life to experience happiness.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2013)

Too easy for Curse.

Let's win the last game of this week pls.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Or is he going to die? Even so, he's had a harsh time.


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ya what makes him special, other people want to meet pros too
> 
> These other kids are going to live for years to come knowing they won't meet their fav pros



wow dude way to be a dick.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> omg chausie we totally dont care about a kid who's gonna die soon anyway.



don't say that, the video says his treatment has been successful, and he's just got 5 years left taking the medication  (i think?)



Vae said:


> Dude what? He's going to die, let him have some happiness in his life before he dies
> 
> Other kids have their entire life to experience happiness.




exactly vae!

i kinda wish that i could help people like that, then i remember how bad i am around people, so stick to helping animals instead


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2013)

Feel bad for the lad.
His friends dropped him because he had cancer? 
He met skumbag Krepo and backdoor god xPeke 

Tbf, he should've asked if he could've fucked sjokz.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dude what? He's going to die, let him have some happiness in his life before he dies
> 
> Other kids have their entire life to experience happiness.





Darth said:


> wow dude way to be a dick.



What the fuck
I was joking :\ Darth can joke i can't?

Stop trolling me


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah too much rainbows and sunshine is bad for people, Chausie.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Feel bad for the lad.
> His friends dropped him because he had cancer?
> He met skumbag Krepo and backdoor god xPeke
> 
> Tbf, he should've asked if he could've fucked sjokz.



Pretty sure he lost friends because he lost contact from not coming to school, not because they didn't wanna be friends with him.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ya what makes him special, other people want to meet pros too
> 
> These other kids are going to live for years to come knowing they won't meet their fav pros



It's more for the pros than it is for the fan.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2013)

Ocelote is such a pretty boy 

Does he ever not wear a scarf?


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

Riot trying to change the term to "marksman" but the casters still using "AD Carry" I see..


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

Elise and Oriana are the lynchpin for TSM.


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

Why does Cloud 9 get the comps they want every time? It's like, you can't even ban them out lol. 

Ban Ryze/Rumble/Zac IMO.

Ori still being played a lot too which is kinda cool. I distinctly remember Adrian trying to convince me that Ori was dead and that no pro was ever gonna play her again after her last few nerfs lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It's more for the pros than it is for the fan.



Okay nvm I'm 140% sure you're not stupid anymore, you're just trolling.

No one can be this stupid.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Yeah too much rainbows and sunshine is bad for people, Chausie.



that's a lie

some people are just mean, no matter what you do to help them. others are splendid whenever!



Vae said:


> Okay nvm I'm 140% sure you're not stupid anymore, you're just trolling.
> 
> No one can be this stupid.



THANK YOU! finally someone else sees it


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Sjokz got to talk to them. unlimitedjellyworks.jpg


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

The hate is flowing again


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Reminds me of that one guy in America where he was a fan but he lost his life to cancer and so Jaximus has a special quote going, "Here's to you ,kid"


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

Joe. His name was Joe

And the quote is "Here's to you kid"


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Ori still being played a lot too which is kinda cool. I distinctly remember Adrian trying to convince me that Ori was dead and that no pro was ever gonna play her again after her last few nerfs lol.



???

You distinctly remember wrong because I haven't been around for any Orianna nerfs.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

"TSM will lose this game because Regi will use Command : Throw"

lel


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2013)

Regi is gonna say do 2 U-turns mid while they take our base.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

That TSM

How do they make so many mistakes every game

Every team does but whenever i watch TSM it's like they barely win by a throw of the enemy or if they pull of a good Ult.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The hate is flowing again



I seem to have that effect on people.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

INB4 more hate


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

If Curse had a built in GA on Xin, they'd win.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2013)

Saint smites OP.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

Started playing ranked again. Went Darius vs. Zed. Ended 5-2-2 (most shameful 2 deaths, one cause i fucked up my combo, i could've gotten double + survived, i only got 1 kill, the other lux ult stopped my recall in brush and since i wasn't paying attention they just ran up to me and killed me, Challenger plays) with 150 CS, while the enemy Zed was 1-5 with around 90 CS.

I would've played that much better if i didn't have anxiety unlike in normals.  But i guess it's not so bad, Zed, for a Gold 1 was awful. He did escape hooks harass with his Q but damn, he was just bad overall. I did get camped a lot, wards saves lives people!

EDIT : Lol, almost forgot

*Dear diary


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

League doesn't mean anything, there are terrible players in every league.

Or Zed could've just had a bad game.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

I hope they get Twitch out of their system...all of them.

Coast will win.  Got the burst and the poke.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

twitch is op


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

this vayne got carried so hard imo


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

αce said:


> twitch is op



He's boring and a little too vulnerable for my tastes.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

lissandra or xerath would have been better for clg's comp
oh well, ahri fits into a lot of roles


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

Ez and Ahri can't deal enough damage to capitalize on Elise and Malphite going all in.  They'll be zoned out and forced away from their team.


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

Nunu and Shen dont deal nearly enough damage and are terrible picks. Ahri and Elise are just going to compete to see who can get more kills. CLG should win this easily.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Nunu and Shen dont deal nearly enough damage and are terrible picks. Ahri and Elise are just going to compete to see who can get more kills. Vulcun should win this easily.



Wait what? I'm confused. You say Vulcun should win this even though Nunu and Shen are not going to deal enough damage. 

But I think Twitch + Orianna will do enough damage for them though. So I'd say the game goes to Vulcun on this but #believeCLG


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

oh derp I meant CLG 

And nah i'm not srs i'm just trolling.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Nunu to me seems like a better early game jungler. Late game i would much rather have a naut, vi, j4, zac, sej, or lee sin. Nunu's snowballs aren't THAT effective and his consume isn't that strong later on to stay alive. His ult also get countered by a lot of CLG's abilities.

Also, this will be helpful for more ideas for ahri builds. She's kinda tricky.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

yeah but nunu's baron and dragon control late game is also insane


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> League doesn't mean anything, there are terrible players in every league.
> 
> Or Zed could've just had a bad game.



TBH the only good players are the junglers in this league. The enemy junglers ofcourse. 

I played another game, sadly lost. I don't know man. I guess kids during summer? I won't go into what happened this game, but man these games are disheartening. 

Although i won my Darius game as well, for some reason, regardless of whether or not i am top or mid, i get absolutely no ganks while the enemy gets multiple. I've survived 90+pct of those ganks. Wasted the jungler's time. 
However, the problem is the pure pressure his presence represents. 

His presence stops you from getting that kill you could easily get without him. Some farm too. I've not asked for ganks because i want my jungler to put pressure to other lanes, however i've not told them to fuck off my lane.

I don't want to rely on my jungler. It's fine that he doesn't gank, but it can be hard to lane if the enemy jungler just babysits the enemy. Literally just stands in brush for a minute until he realizes i know there is a ward, then go to top brush (because the enemy top laner will push) and sits there for a minute as well, probably more.
When you think about this, hey, i am denying him, other lanes are free of pressure!

And you look at your jungler and he has less CS and is 2 levels behind. Meh.
Not sure what to do. I HAVE been told Top, especially with melee champs is really hard to carry but still. Is it that wrong to expect just 1 lane to win if they get all of my jungler's help and assistance?


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah but nunu's baron and dragon control late game is also insane



yeah but it's more overkill than insane. Late game you shouldn't have much trouble.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

rofl gg nien is retarded
use your shockwave


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

αce said:


> rofl gg nien is retarded
> use your shockwave



SIGH. 

Well if any team can hold out a game, it's CLG. Albeit Twitch + Orianna + Shen are insanely great late game though


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't wanna give Wesley credit on how he thought team fights would go.I'd have to say that this game is being given away because of poor call making. Vulcun is in complete control on every objective.


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

just remember that I called a CLG win.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

doublelift have my babies plz


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

what the fuck is this game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> just remember that I called a CLG win.



#Iwanttobelieve PLS CLG


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

dat scumbag Link


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

I was about to leave and I see CLG getting 4 man kills. The fuck?


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

welp, I win this round Wesley. 

My predictions > you


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

link have my babies pls


----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

YUNG LINK

DAT AHRI

AND DOUBLELIFT


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> welp, I win this round Wesley.
> 
> My predictions > you



BELIEVEEEEEEE 

YEAAAAAAAAAH. They ignored Doublelift for the most part too.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

The throws. Why would you as an Orianna ult only on Thresh intentionally?


----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

JUST ANOTHER DAY FOR CLG

HOW MANY CLG FANS ALMOST CAUGHT HEART ATTACKS


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

mancloud gets props for catching chauster.

but loses points for wasting shockwave on only thresh. 

the right play or the wrong throw?


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> mancloud gets props for catching chauster.
> 
> but loses points for wasting shockwave on only thresh.
> 
> the right play or the wrong throw?



we may never know.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> mancloud gets props for catching chauster.
> 
> but loses points for wasting shockwave on only thresh.
> 
> the right play or the wrong throw?



I'd say the wrong throw. Using shockwave on only thresh gave the signal to CLG that their primary damage was used on a support.

Remember you said Nunu + Shen basically deal no damage. I said Twitch + Ori should cover the damage they need. But blowing that ultimate ruins their power and it's left for Twitch to do the damage, which wasn't good enough.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

sad to say but mancloud threw that game
got caught by ahri charm at bot inhib
then wastes shockwave on thresh and ahri blows him up
then malphite just sticks on twitch


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

getting caught by the charm was a throw. 

I disagree that using shockwave to kill chauster was a throw. I believe Vulcun could have actually won that fight had they avoided getting caught.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

LOL ACE PLS


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

adblocked that shit because it's hideous.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> welp, I win this round Wesley.
> 
> My predictions > you



I'm happy to see Twitch lose and lose quite badly to Ahri, so I don't care.  Nasty little rat <<< pretty little vixen.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm happy to see Twitch lose and lose quite badly to Ahri, so I don't care.  Nasty little rat <<< pretty little vixen.



Sounds like a weird case of bestiality.


Also, when did MonteCristo become the analyst? and isn't it weird a shoutcaster for riot is an analyst?


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2013)

lol Nien wont stop shaking while on the couch, wtf he's so bad at interviews lol.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Sounds like a weird case of bestiality.
> 
> 
> Also, when did MonteCristo become the analyst? and isn't it weird a shoutcaster for riot is an analyst?



wat

i thought monte cristo worked for ogn as a shoutcaster.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

monte is employed by ogn, not riot


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

He does. I was wrong. I just figured since he covers korean LoL games I thought Riot sent a person there for the US.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

Really, if Oriana had continued to allow Zyra and Nunu to do their jobs, they would have won, but he kept going to the front line.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

also the ogn troll game from this morning with jungle fizz and mid sejuani is on right now


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> getting caught by the charm was a throw.
> 
> I disagree that using shockwave to kill chauster was a throw.* I believe Vulcun could have actually won that fight had they avoided getting caught.*



Yeah it was after the shockwave actually, that Mancloud got caught by Link's charm and got blown up. 

I had to watch it again, it wasn't just shockwave to kill chauster but also Zyra's ultimate too. Which made no sense for me. If they had used Zyra's ultimate to disengage the entire clg from coming at them, maybe it would've been a little better but we can't say for sure. 

However, I still believe because Orianna is their primary damage with Twitch, if she goes down then they can't win. They have to protect both the carries because of their lack of damage.


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2013)

Another thread?

And is Aatrox flavor of the month in competitive now?


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

The Shockwaves were questionable. I was pretty sure CLG had thrown when Ahri got caught though.

Throws errywhere.


----------



## αce (Jul 26, 2013)

> Another thread?
> 
> And is Aatrox flavor of the month in competitive now?



Maybe for dignitas. But who cares about dignitas?
KTB was actually trolling by highlighting aatrox each time they had a pick. jin air did the same thing by hovering over it


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> The Shockwaves were questionable. I was pretty sure CLG had thrown when Ahri got caught though.
> 
> Throws errywhere.



That worked out for them.  They became overconfident and Oriana wasn't able to recover at all, allowing Ez to snipe her.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Another thread?
> 
> And is Aatrox flavor of the month in competitive now?



Not really. Please no though. I dislike that champion. 

I'm not a fond of melee carry to be honest. Other than Trynd.

Edit: Oh yeah new thread.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Another thread?
> 
> And is Aatrox flavor of the month in competitive now?



Doubt it. It has only been used by Kiwi in NA and Darien in EU AFAIK. Wasn't _that_ amazing in either game.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 26, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

